# Building the DIY Range Target



## thirdhandman

second page.
Staple a black trash can liner to both sides to give the target a uniform color. Clothing shows through.
Staple both target faces. Staples about 2" apart.
Nail on trim boards. Optional.
Fill with old clothes.
To help keep bugs out and make the target last longer spray with WD40.
Painting is optional, but will look nicer and last longer.
Hope you enjoy a life time of shooting! If you wear out all aiming spots with fieldpoints, we will gladly replace the skins.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Nice write up. I'll be ordering one tomorrow


----------



## rand_98201

cool write up and product


----------



## thirdhandman

rand_98201 said:


> cool write up and product


Thanks guys: I'm calling it a night. Happy 4th of July everyone.


----------



## thirdhandman

Forgot to give the name of individual helping build the targets, Papa Smirf is Larry Waters, also known as Q Tip. It took us a little over 3 hours to build 3 targets. Today we are going to set post and build huts for all three.


----------



## John-in-VA

Thanks that's just what I need in my basement.


----------



## thirdhandman

If you build it 16" deep you will get a lot of shots before turning the target.


----------



## codykrr

Jim this is an awesome product. I have started gathering my material for this already!!! I got a ton of plastic saran type wrap from work as a stuffing material! have you had any problems with bulging on the opposing side thats getting shot pushing the staples out, or ripping the face skin itself?


----------



## thirdhandman

Cody; We had 1500 shots in the one at Metropolis. The bottom was out about 1/2". I think that was close settling when transporting on tractor in our yard. Clothing works best by far.


----------



## codykrr

this plastic saran wrap is pretty nice. been shooting into some stuffed into an old burlap sac now for a month or two, and it stopps arrows awesome!


----------



## thirdhandman

cody: fill it with what ever makes the rubber duck squeek. At least saran wrap doesn't get filled with mold when it gets wet.


----------



## WildmanWilson

With just having a hole in the top, how do you press it down and keep it tight?


----------



## RaymondMillbrae

Nice.

I was going to get the parts and build it today, but 4th of July food got in the way.

Actually, I decided on a similar, but different, design.

Meditating more on it now.

I will post the pictures when I get it done.

By the way, my baby will be going in my office for muscle/form practice. 

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## oldschoolcj5

looks great!


----------



## thirdhandman

WildmanWilson said:


> With just having a hole in the top, how do you press it down and keep it tight?


WW: Good question. When filling the big concern is to keep the material into the corners and sides, then fill in the middle as you go. When you get to the top, forcing to the sides under the lid, will keep it plenty tight. I packed them yesterday, overnight they settled in so I will put more in today and be done.


----------



## KevinNY

How tight do the old t shirts have to be packed?


----------



## thirdhandman

KevinNY said:


> How tight do the old t shirts have to be packed?


AS stated above we try to go from the outside corners first and then fill in the middle as you go. This keeps from getting voids in the target. If you are using just old clothes we just cram them in by hand. That is more than tight enough.


----------



## thirdhandman

Several threads here telling how to build a Diy target. Guys you are spending a lot of time and energy making these. Why not make them last. Our skins were made for you diy'ers. They truely last a lifetime for $35.


----------



## Dan Zawacki

That's great!

One problem... I spent a lot of time and energy (as you said) on my lifetime target. It's got a 4' tall by 6' wide shootable area.

You got a skin to cover that?


----------



## thirdhandman

Sorry about your luck Dan. We make the rag bag 24"x36" and the DIY Skins 36"x36". Next time Try a 3'x3' and just stand a little closer. Just kidding.


----------



## Dan Zawacki

hehe

No prob. I don't anticipate needing a new skin on my monstrosity any time soon


----------



## buckman2591

WildmanWilson said:


> With just having a hole in the top, how do you press it down and keep it tight?


A 10lb sledge hammer will suffice!


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky that sounded violent. Sounds like a time out to me .LOL


----------



## buckman2591

Ha ha I'll get a sledge hammer for you too!


----------



## thirdhandman

Third Hand Archery's Back Yard range Complete. Under budget. Wait till tonight to shoot as its 103 degrees right now.


----------



## buckman2591

Much rather be out on that range than here at this wedding!


----------



## thirdhandman

Come on down. Open to any at'er just call first. Bucky you told me you were making wedding plans last week. Man you are quick.


----------



## buckman2591

Not my wedding Jim! Mine will be either memorial or labor day next year!! Cannot wait!


----------



## whack&stack

Here is the rag bag version I made and the video of it performing


----------



## RaymondMillbrae

Here is a Third Hand Rag Bag I worked on this Sunday afternoon.

It is not done yet, but should be by tomorrow.

I designed it with a unique twist...which I will reveal later. 

Looks solid so far. It will be placed in my office, as I built it for practice on form and muscle development.

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## trailblazzin

RaymondMillbrae said:


> Here is a Third Hand Rag Bag I worked on this Sunday afternoon.
> 
> It is not done yet, but should be by tomorrow.
> 
> I designed it with a unique twist...which I will reveal later.
> 
> Looks solid so far. It will be placed in my office, as I built it for practice on form and muscle development.
> 
> In Christ: Raymond


Ok I gotta know.... whats the "TWIST"


----------



## thirdhandman

Looking good so far Raymond. How deep is that? Did you use old clothes? Remember the expensive cap nails are for hanging your own targets.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae

trailblazzin said:


> Ok I gotta know.... whats the "TWIST"


Hold on to yer britches there, Grasshopper.

More will be revealed later...when I finish it up, and get good pictures. (And maybe a short video). 

In Christ: Raymond

PS: I will also detail the exact dimensions and specs as well.


----------



## jrdrees

Man, I need me an indoor shooting "area".. tried to talk my lady into a target in the bedroom, she said ok. Now I'm scared what would happen if I actually did it!


----------



## RaymondMillbrae

jrdrees said:


> Man, I need me an indoor shooting "area".. tried to talk my lady into a target in the bedroom, she said ok. Now I'm scared what would happen if I actually did it!


I wouldn't do it.

A shooting target in your bedroom looks ghetto as heck. (No class).

Try in your garage, basement, or even your office...but not the bedroom. 

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## thirdhandman

Whack I saw the video on another forum, 180 lbs ke and a 3 1/2 year old girl pulls the arrows that did not poke through. Thats amazing.


----------



## whack&stack

thirdhandman said:


> Whack I saw the video on another forum, 180 lbs ke and a 3 1/2 year old girl pulls the arrows that did not poke through. Thats amazing.


Yup uncut / unedited video. Post it here my mobile link isn't working. Your target is impressive. 


KOKEMO


----------



## Wables

How big are the circles on the tic tac toe side compared to 5 spot circles? I'm intrigued!


----------



## buckman2591

The tic tac toe side circles are about half the size of the 5 spot size


----------



## thirdhandman

RaymondMillbrae said:


> I wouldn't do it.
> 
> A shooting target in your bedroom looks ghetto as heck. (No class).
> 
> Try in your garage, basement, or even your office...but not the bedroom.
> 
> In Christ: Raymond


Have had some of the pro's traveling, shooting the rag bag in their motel room over the years. I guess just warming up or working on their release.


----------



## plotman

I make my targets 48" square for a little error in long range shooting. If you print up any that will cover them please send me a PM as the tarps and burlap I am currently using doesnt look nearly as nice as yours!


----------



## thirdhandman

Wables said:


> How big are the circles on the tic tac toe side compared to 5 spot circles? I'm intrigued!


Good question wables. Five spot on the corners, circles are 5 1/2" outside. The middle circle is 5 1/2" with an additional circle added for long distance shooting of 9" outside. The middle dots on the five spots are 1 3/4".
The tic tac toe dots are 1 5/8"
The five spot pattern down both sides is also 15/8". That way you can have 3 people shooting at different spots of the same size, without tearing up each others arrows.
The back has the alignment lines as the front. Three animals, and two five spot patterns. One five spot pattern is 1 7/8" and the other is 7/8" aim small miss small.


----------



## thirdhandman

plotman said:


> I make my targets 48" square for a little error in long range shooting. If you print up any that will cover them please send me a PM as the tarps and burlap I am currently using doesnt look nearly as nice as yours!


Plotman our fabric will work on a 4'x4' target I built one and used black magic marker for aiming spots. I just don't see selling 3000 sets of 4'ers as most huts are built with 4' wide roofs and held up by 4"x4" That only leaves 40 inches at most between the exhisting posts. There is the possibility of getting 48"x48" fabric unprinted and you could your own design.


----------



## bnugget

I just bought a set of skins, I can't wait to build one of these targets!


----------



## thirdhandman

nugget got to take a break from AT to do it. LOL Have fun!


----------



## guido316

thirdhandman said:


> There is the possibility of getting 48"x48" fabric unprinted and you could your own design.


I'd really be interested in this. 48X48 unprinted would be great.


----------



## thirdhandman

Guido316 call 1-800-339-0232 as this is not listed on the web sight. Cost of the fabric is $30 plus mailing for both sheets front and back.


----------



## absolutecool

I will be at the Tennessee Valley hunting expo this weekend, I am in with Shoot Like A Girl, Karen Butler owner. I will definately be looking at these while I am there, I have already made me a note to try and find you!!


----------



## thirdhandman

absolutecool said:


> I will be at the Tennessee Valley hunting expo this weekend, I am in with Shoot Like A Girl, Karen Butler owner. I will definately be looking at these while I am there, I have already made me a note to try and find you!!


 You mean in the one in Huntsville" by God" Alabama. I'll be there and usually not hard to find. Mention that you are an AT'er and ya might get a little better deal.


----------



## absolutecool

Yep, that's the place, coming back to my hometown for the weekend is gonna be great!! I will look at the booth map and see if I can find you.


----------



## absolutecool

What is your booth number?


----------



## bnugget

I actually just found something pretty cool at the local Menard's that I wanted to share

I went at lunch to just kind of see what materials I would need and I stumbled upon something called OSB Panel that was 7/16 x4'x4' for $9.98. 

The kicker is that one side is already covered in a camo pattern!


----------



## DSites

thirdhandman said:


> Third Hand Archery's Back Yard range Complete. Under budget. Wait till tonight to shoot as its 103 degrees right now.


The roof in your second target is about 1/4" out of level it looks to me.


----------



## ThunderEagle

bnugget said:


> I stumbled upon something called OSB Panel that was 7/16 x4'x4' for $9.98.


A whole 4'x8' sheet should only cost you $10. At least that is about what it goes for 1/2" at Home Depot.

One word of warning, that may not last as long as normal plywood, or especially pressure treated ply. I'm not sure how all the glue and stuff the use to hold OSB together will withstand the elements if you are going to leave it outside. I've also heard (no personal experience) that porcupine's love the glue in OSB and eat the stuff up, so if those are in your area, something to consider.


----------



## thirdhandman

absolutecool said:


> What is your booth number?


Booth 23. Right near the beer booth by lee and Tiffany.


----------



## thirdhandman

bnugget said:


> I actually just found something pretty cool at the local Menard's that I wanted to share
> 
> I went at lunch to just kind of see what materials I would need and I stumbled upon something called OSB Panel that was 7/16 x4'x4' for $9.98.
> 
> The kicker is that one side is already covered in a camo pattern!


My son built a shed three years ago with that stuff. Put a coat of polyurathane on it and looks great today.


----------



## Ou224

Looks like I found my next project. One of these targets will work perfectly for my basement range.


----------



## absolutecool

thirdhandman said:


> Booth 23. Right near the beer booth by lee and Tiffany.


We will be pretty close then, we are W7 and W8. I will try to come by and visit!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Ou224 said:


> Looks like I found my next project. One of these targets will work perfectly for my basement range.


we just got another shipment of them in and are ready to go!


----------



## thirdhandman

RaymondMillbrae said:


> Here is a Third Hand Rag Bag I worked on this Sunday afternoon.
> 
> It is not done yet, but should be by tomorrow.
> 
> I designed it with a unique twist...which I will reveal later.
> 
> Looks solid so far. It will be placed in my office, as I built it for practice on form and muscle development.
> 
> In Christ: Raymond
> 
> View attachment 1406146
> 
> 
> View attachment 1406147


The suspence is killing me. Is that an old tv antenna on top. video projection screen in the back for showing hunting movies while practicing??


----------



## thirdhandman

absolutecool said:


> We will be pretty close then, we are W7 and W8. I will try to come by and visit!!


absolutecool: It was good to meet ya at the show. let your fellow AT'ers know what you think of our products now when ya can.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae

thirdhandman said:


> The suspence is killing me. Is that an old tv antenna on top. video projection screen in the back for showing hunting movies while practicing??


Ha ha ha.

No...it is my office wi-fi router. 

I am almost done with the archery target, and intend on doing a short video on it. 

I was totally slammed this weekend, as I am a competitive multigunner, and have been taking the NROI CRO (Chief Range Officer) course the last two days. (Almost 10-hours of classroom instruction the first day, and about 4 hours the second day). I am on the multigun committee at our club, so I also needed to get some logistics squared-away, as we have a multigun match next weekend, and I am the Match Director.

Just slammed busy with too many things to do in a 24-hour period.

But it's on it's way. 

I should have everything done, and also have a video for y'all, by the end of this working week. *crossing my fingers*

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## absolutecool

thirdhandman said:


> absolutecool: It was good to meet ya at the show. let your fellow AT'ers know what you think of our products now when ya can.



Great meeting you also, I have been thinking of ways to fill it up and am gonna try to start gathering materials!!


----------



## Jmoore12

Thought I would post some pictures up. I plan on building a roof system when I mount it. But I have some tuning to do and will be pretty busy for the rest of the week so this is as far as I got for now. My heavier hunting arrows pulled with two fingers, pretty happy with it.


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice job Jmoore. Nice job so far. Did you trim out the edges or did you somehow staple the face to the inside of the box? Is that a 2"x12 used in the target? How did you finish the back?
Need to post that up in the contest when you get her finished.


----------



## thirdhandman

absolutecool said:


> Great meeting you also, I have been thinking of ways to fill it up and am gonna try to start gathering materials!!


Try looking in the x's closet. Camo works well. LOL


----------



## Jmoore12

I wanted to give the face a little relief from the pressure of the clothes so I used an old gravel tarp from a dump truck. (perforated material) about 1/4 inch away from the skin. On the back of that I put a trash can liner and a piece of cardboard to hold the shape. Then on the backside of the target I pretty much did the same, but there is no skin on the back. I only really use the front side of any bag I have ever shot. The box material is 2x12 pressure treated weather guard. I think they were 25 bucks a piece. I didn't have a lot of faith in me being able to get the box square with screws so I opted for the metal brackets you see, with a couple of 3" carriage bolts from the outside. Everything is glued and caulked, I intend to make a collapsable roof that will seal the target and protect the face. I dont see any arrows coming through the back to poke holes in the liner to that should remain water tight. You can kind of see the tarp behind the face in the picture below.









Oh and I did opt for a small piece of trim for the skin on the front.


----------



## thirdhandman

Dan Zawacki said:


> That's great!
> 
> One problem... I spent a lot of time and energy (as you said) on my lifetime target. It's got a 4' tall by 6' wide shootable area.
> 
> You got a skin to cover that?


Dan if you are interested we just got in Blank 4'x4' sheets of our material. 2 sheets for $30. You could overlap and should work.


----------



## txhound

Thirdhandman, what is your turn around time after the order? Thanks.


----------



## thirdhandman

txhound said:


> Thirdhandman, what is your turn around time after the order? Thanks.


If the order is in by 5pm it will be shipped the next morning except weekends.


----------



## chasemukluk

Here is my target skin that I completed last week. I love the size. As you can see in the picture are two arrow groups at 30 yards. The top arrows are 7595 XT Hunters and the lower arrows are FMJ 340's. Both of these groups were shot out of my 70lb GT500 at 30 yards. Obviously the FMJ's hit lower at 30 since they are heavier...hunting arrows which I will sight in before season. Id say I have about 100 shots into the "O" in tic, tac, toe...that is where I usually aim except for this picture. 










Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdhandman

Chase are the fmj's smaller in diameter? If so that could also attribute to lower group as they may sit lower on the rest and still be the same height on the nock. 
Nice groups regardless. How is the skins wearing so far.


----------



## chasemukluk

thirdhandman said:


> Chase are the fmj's smaller in diameter? If so that could also attribute to lower group as they may sit lower on the rest and still be the same height on the nock.
> Nice groups regardless. How is the skins wearing so far.


Yes, the FMJ's are a smaller diameter. I will tune them later in the summer after I stop shooting my XT Hunter's which I use for 3D and general shooting. I probably have at least 2 inches in rest adjustment and the rest in weight. That is just a guess though...

The target wear has been good. I like it after I shoot a spot for little while as it loosens up the spot and the arrows are even easier to pull then, plus they are not as loud when they hit the target either. Great target face! Really like it!

I also like that I can just work on my release and not worry about missing the target because it is so big. Just aim in the middle at no particular spot and focus on pulling through the shot.


----------



## thirdhandman

Chase the smaller arrow will definitely hit lower. That is probably the main difference. On an average five grains will be about 1 fps. How much difference in weight between the two arrows?


----------



## thirdhandman

Jmoore12 said:


> I wanted to give the face a little relief from the pressure of the clothes so I used an old gravel tarp from a dump truck. (perforated material) about 1/4 inch away from the skin. On the back of that I put a trash can liner and a piece of cardboard to hold the shape. Then on the backside of the target I pretty much did the same, but there is no skin on the back. I only really use the front side of any bag I have ever shot. The box material is 2x12 pressure treated weather guard. I think they were 25 bucks a piece. I didn't have a lot of faith in me being able to get the box square with screws so I opted for the metal brackets you see, with a couple of 3" carriage bolts from the outside. Everything is glued and caulked, I intend to make a collapsable roof that will seal the target and protect the face. I dont see any arrows coming through the back to poke holes in the liner to that should remain water tight. You can kind of see the tarp behind the face in the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I did opt for a small piece of trim for the skin on the front.


Jmoore I like the looks ot equipment in your shop. What do you do for a living?


----------



## thirdhandman

Just finished another target to be used on the Road. Its 12" deep so I was able to shed about 40 lbs off her.









First cut a 2"x12"x12' board in to two pieces 33" and two pieces 36". Screw together and make a 36"x36"x12" frame.
Reinforce the corners with 12" x2"x2". Now cut a trap door in top.








Now staple black plastic to the front and back to give the target a uniform color. Then staple the target skins on every two inches.







Now paint the box and trim and fasten the trim with screws. Fill the box with old clothes and you are ready to go th Oshkosh Wi.


----------



## Jmoore12

Thanks, 
I have done a little bit of everything. Had a landscaping company, renovated houses and do some custom rails and roll cages now. The tools/ equipment were collected along the way


----------



## shell_waster

thirdhandman said:


> Just finished another target to be used on the Road. Its 12" deep so I was able to shed about 40 lbs off her.
> 
> View attachment 1414457
> 
> 
> First cut a 2"x12"x12' board in to two pieces 33" and two pieces 36". Screw together and make a 36"x36"x12" frame.
> Reinforce the corners with 12" x2"x2". Now cut a trap door in top.
> 
> View attachment 1414462
> 
> Now staple black plastic to the front and back to give the target a uniform color. Then staple the target skins on every two inches.
> View attachment 1414465
> 
> Now paint the box and trim and fasten the trim with screws. Fill the box with old clothes and you are ready to go th Oshkosh Wi.
> View attachment 1414472


How heavy is this target once filled and is it necessary to line with plastic? The wife is wanting new sheets and towels so I know what I will be doing with the old sets.


----------



## absolutecool

Looks good, I am thinking of something different to do to mine when I start the build but it will be towards the end when I get it set between the posts, I plan on this thing lasting a long, long time so I putting maximum brain effort to get the most bang for my buck!!


----------



## thirdhandman

shell_waster said:


> How heavy is this target once filled and is it necessary to line with plastic? The wife is wanting new sheets and towels so I know what I will be doing with the old sets.


That one took about 50 to 60 lbs of clothes. Lining it with black plastic covers the colors from the clothing from showing through.


----------



## chasemukluk

thirdhandman said:


> Chase the smaller arrow will definitely hit lower. That is probably the main difference. On an average five grains will be about 1 fps. How much difference in weight between the two arrows?


About 70 grains in difference so maybe around 14 fps difference...

What will you be doing in Oshkosh?


----------



## thirdhandman

70 gr at 30 yards will make a couple inches difference add that to the arrow sitting lower in the rest and you are getting a couple more inches lower.
Oshkosh Wi. Deer Fest. Should be a great time. Over 15o manufacturers and retailers of hunting gear for a retail show. Fri Sat Sun.
Any Aters that make it there will get the Third Hand At'er discount.


----------



## thirdhandman

absolutecool said:


> Looks good, I am thinking of something different to do to mine when I start the build but it will be towards the end when I get it set between the posts, I plan on this thing lasting a long, long time so I putting maximum brain effort to get the most bang for my buck!!


Absolutecool pleast take pics of the target as you are building it. Then take a picture of you standing by it so all can be surprised.


----------



## Samuraizr0

THIS IS AWESOME!!! I think I'll try to make one!


----------



## KY TPR 974

Just ordered one!!


----------



## thirdhandman

shipped todayKy Tpr974 enjoy!


----------



## Koorsboom

What would you suggest as a minimum depth for the butt to be used on a field course? I will be filling with, what we refer to in South Africa, as orrange bags (waste material from the weaving process when manufacturing fruit bags).

I am searching for cotton waste as well, but have been told that mildew is a problem when the contents get wet ...


----------



## buckman2591

We suggest a minimum depth of 12 inches to prevent arrows from passing through the backside of the target. You can fill it with anything you want. However, with the fruit bags having an open weave compared to bed sheets, comforters, clothing, etc, the insides of the target will have a high rate of degradation due to arrow contact. Clothing like material will definitely hold up better. Yes, it will mildew, but you can take the extra five minutes and cover it. I use Kenmore gas grill covers on my targets


----------



## scorpionnrg1cam

Do you ship to Canada? If so how much to ship to J8L3H3?

Thanks!


----------



## scorpionnrg1cam

I tried to order from the website and it gives me a script error...


----------



## absolutecool

thirdhandman said:


> Absolutecool pleast take pics of the target as you are building it. Then take a picture of you standing by it so all can be surprised.


Don't worry my friend, I will, I already have a friend saving things for me to fill it with!!! I have got to get my wood and screws and get to work!! Is that what you suggest I use to put it together with?


----------



## buckman2591

For mine, I used a 3 inch wood screw. Also sealed the corners with wood glue


----------



## buckman2591

scorpionnrg1cam said:


> I tried to order from the website and it gives me a script error...


Give us a call at 
PHONE: 1-800-339-0232


----------



## absolutecool

buckman2591 said:


> For mine, I used a 3 inch wood screw. Also sealed the corners with wood glue


Thank you for the info...I am writing all this down!! I have no clamps so I may have to purchase those as well, I don't have anyone to hold the parts for me....lol


----------



## buckman2591

Don't waste your $$$ on clamps just use a carpenters square to get it close then drill pilot holes and start the screws so when it's square you can just zip them in


----------



## thirdhandman

A absolute cool : it will be good if you just get it close. The fabric has some give to it.


----------



## absolutecool

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## bnugget

It's not done, but I put the cover onto the frame and snapped a pic the other day with my iphone. The camo frame is the OSB board I mentioned earlier that I bought at Menards.


----------



## thirdhandman

bnugget said:


> View attachment 1419776
> 
> 
> It's not done, but I put the cover onto the frame and snapped a pic the other day with my iphone. The camo frame is the OSB board I mentioned earlier that I bought at Menards.


bnugget: need to put some dimensions and other pics if you can and post them on http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1791092
It could win you $100 worth of Third Hand Archery Gear.


----------



## buckman2591

Yeah buddy!


----------



## buckman2591

This guy just worked 14 hours! And I had a glimpse of hope for target time!!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Had a great weekend in Oshkosh Wisconsin. We were allowed to put our home made target up against the $400 block. Our target got some great reviews. Sold a bunch of DIY Range Targets to the local club members. This is the one we took.














only about 150 shooters for the 4 days. No pass throughs and no holes at all.


----------



## buckman2591

Glad you had fun! Know any good, decently priced screen printers that can do some logo work on my shooter shirts for 2013??


----------



## thirdhandman

Had screen printing years ago on shirts. They dont last, it fades with each washing. Embroidery has worked best for me.
How is the back side of the target holding up. Need pics please.


----------



## buckman2591

Backside of my target?

How bout embroidery places?


----------



## thirdhandman

buckman2591 said:


> Backside of my target?
> 
> How bout embroidery places?


The Tic Tac Toe side. Btw please autograph the five spot side and include the number of shots and send it back. Were going to frame it and use in in the booth.
Embroidery places are everywhere but I haven't found a cheep one yet.


----------



## 8ptDuck

Looks good


----------



## buckman2591




----------



## thirdhandman

How many shots are you into here?


----------



## buckman2591

1120. that number might be able to rise significantly tomorrow and Thursday with those days being my off days


----------



## hooiserarcher

These targets look great! I think they will be perfect for my new target shack. Be ordering some soon. 
I think I will modify it just a little though. I will make the overall thickness 24 inches and place a 1by frame 3 inches inset the target face. Then stretch a double layer of typar across the 1by frame to give me 3" of space between typar and actual target face. 
Should eliminate any potential bulging.


Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hooiserarcher

Pic of my target house

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice target shed. The diy range targets should look great in there. There is room for four if you like. LOL


----------



## hooiserarcher

thirdhandman said:


> Nice target shed. The diy range targets should look great in there. There is room for four if you like. LOL


make me an offer i cant refuse. lol


----------



## thirdhandman

scorpionnrg1cam said:


> I tried to order from the website and it gives me a script error...


Scorpion could you give it another try. Hopefully it is fixed.


----------



## okie143

*DIY Archery Targets*

That is a good idea if you have the space to mount them permanently.

Also, I found that if you take the foam rubber out of old chairs and couches, the really hard foam but not styro foam, it makes a great packing that repells water somewhat.

Again great idea.


----------



## thirdhandman

okie: You could probably use your foam and our skins to make a great long lasting target. I will guarantee that the skins will outlast the foam.


----------



## buckman2591

I'm in the works doing a carpet target and don't have any skinny Minnie clothes left to fill the range target, so would you be opposed of me using the skins for the face of a carpet target?


----------



## thirdhandman

bucky: The skins will work tacked to a block range target, or any other target the skins will work. You can put it on a carpet target and it will still work. As you know the target face isn't what is stopping the arrow, it just gives you great aiming spots without wearing out.


----------



## snaker65853

Just ordered my thirdhand archery skin. Can't wait to put it together.


----------



## thirdhandman

Snake: It will be shipping this afternoon. Take some pictures as you build and post it in the pictures for contest thread. You might win $100 worth of Third Hand Archery Goodies. Contest goes till Sept. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1791092


----------



## thirdhandman

Snake: It will be shipping this afternoon. Take some pictures as you build and post it in the pictures for contest thread. You might win $100 worth of Third Hand Archery Goodies. Contest goes till Sept. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1791092


----------



## EOB

Anyone ever try fiberglass insulation for stuffing a target? I have a bunch of old insulation and not enough old clothes.


----------



## scorpionnrg1cam

thirdhandman said:


> Scorpion could you give it another try. Hopefully it is fixed.


Tried it again and it didnt work, heres what it says :

Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01a8' 
Object required: 'pkg_nodelist.Item(...)' 

/usps_calcv4.asp, line 126 


Ill give you guys a call to order


----------



## buckman2591

Eob, I would guess that it would work, however it would have to be packed very tight to generate the needed friction to stop arrows. Just hope you're not allergic to fiberglass


----------



## fishuntbike

I ordered mine last night via their website .....I cannot wait to build this inside my garage. Is it ideal to use my old block target material yo put inside or just plain old cloths?


----------



## scorpionnrg1cam

maybe its because I'm from Canada and it causes errors somehow...


----------



## buckman2591

give them a call and jim can get it straight for you scorpion


----------



## thirdhandman

scorpionnrg1cam said:


> Tried it again and it didnt work, heres what it says :
> 
> Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01a8'
> Object required: 'pkg_nodelist.Item(...)'
> 
> /usps_calcv4.asp, line 126
> 
> 
> Ill give you guys a call to order


Scorpion: I just figured it out. Because of customs we have to do your order manually.


----------



## thirdhandman

fishuntbike said:


> I ordered mine last night via their website .....I cannot wait to build this inside my garage. Is it ideal to use my old block target material yo put inside or just plain old cloths?


Because our target faces don't wear out very easily, we used one skin on a new block target by pinning it with roofers cap nails. It worked flawlessly but the block targets are expensive and don't last as long as rags do.


----------



## buckman2591

Rummage through your wife's old clothes and you might have enough to get the job done. Make sure you're wife isn't in the clothing that you stuff into the target!


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky: Becareful going through the wifes closet, that might give her an excuse to go shopping.


----------



## fishuntbike

I made the box today 36" x 35" x 15 " just waiting for the skin ...hoping to get his weekend.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ou224

Just ordered my skins. Cannot wait to get them so I can get my target together.


----------



## thirdhandman

fishuntbike said:


> I made the box today 36" x 35" x 15 " just waiting for the skin ...hoping to get his weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Nice job fishuntbike. I can't tell from your avatar but can assure you if It was called in today by noon It was shipped today. since then we had a couple orders for 4'x4' blank skins. Priority mail is 2-3 days usually. Make sure you enter it in the contest. It could win you $100 worth of Third Hand Goodies.


----------



## bowhunter174t

In the process of building my target now, just wandering when you fill it with old clothes do you take the time to shred them into pieces or just pack them in whole


----------



## buckman2591

Pack them whole. And just bunch them up, no need to fold them or anything


----------



## thirdhandman

Generally We just wad them up and pack them in. We try to do the sides first to make sure there are no voids. It would take hours to remove all zippers and buttons. We leave in all the zippers and buttons. Once in a while you might have to replace a field point.


----------



## fishuntbike

I got my skin today....I will start putting this together tomorrow . Thanks for the quick shipping.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdhandman

fishuntbike: You are most certainly welcome. can't wait to see the finished product. Lights, Camera, Action.
All orders prior to 5pm yesterday are packed and waiting for the mail man now.


----------



## 138104

thirdhandman said:


> Third Hand Archery's Back Yard range Complete. Under budget. Wait till tonight to shoot as its 103 degrees right now.


Do you have plans for those target houses? They look very nice!


----------



## thirdhandman

Lumber needed. 
[email protected] 4"x6x8'
[email protected]"x4"x8'
[email protected] 4'x4'x1/2" plywood

Dig two holes 2 foot deep and centers at 42" apart
Place post in hole and fill with cement mix. be sure they are plumb and squared at 45" outside to outside. That leaves exactly enough room to put a 2"x4" on the outside of the post for the roof 2"x4" frame.
After the cement dries. Cut the tops of the post to the height needed. I angled my top cut slightly for the contour of the roof.
Frame in the 4'x4' plywood with 2"x4" then set on top of post and screw it together.
Then frame in the shelf for the target with [email protected] 2"x4"x 40 1/2" and two pieces 2"x4"x10"
Cover the shelf with a piece of plywood 40"x14"
I covered the roof with a piece of corrugated plastic.
Cut bracing and install under roof out of 2"X4".
Add about 4 beers and that should do it.


----------



## SDC

Just ordered one, guess its time for a Saturday morning run to the lumber store


----------



## thirdhandman

DIY Dange Target after 150 shooters and 3 days warm up.









Estimated 2000 shots and 0 broken threads.


----------



## thirdhandman

thirdhandman said:


> Lumber needed.
> [email protected] 4"x6x8'
> [email protected]"x4"x8'
> [email protected] 4'x4'x1/2" plywood
> 
> Dig two holes 2 foot deep and centers at 42" apart
> Place post in hole and fill with cement mix. be sure they are plumb and squared at 45" outside to outside. That leaves exactly enough room to put a 2"x4" on the outside of the post for the roof 2"x4" frame.
> After the cement dries. Cut the tops of the post to the height needed. I angled my top cut slightly for the contour of the roof.
> Frame in the 4'x4' plywood with 2"x4" then set on top of post and screw it together.
> Then frame in the shelf for the target with [email protected] 2"x4"x 40 1/2" and two pieces 2"x4"x10"
> Cover the shelf with a piece of plywood 40"x14"
> I covered the roof with a piece of corrugated plastic.
> Cut bracing and install under roof out of 2"X4".
> Add about 4 beers and that should do it.


----------



## 138104

Perfect, thank you! I need to find a source for rags/clothes. Years ago I purchased "retired" medical rags from a company. I'll have to see if that is a cost-effective option for these targets.


----------



## thirdhandman

Yard sales and garage sales at the end of day are a great place to get them. Hotels and motels have stained and worn sheets and towels.


----------



## thirdhandman

Uniform rental companies discard stained and worn uniforms.


----------



## fishuntbike

Got mine done yesterday and posted in the contest forum








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## absolutecool

Alrighty, went to Lowe's and got my materials. They cut them all for me and I had to buy a staple gun and some screws. Got some wood glue also although I mostly made a mess with that....

I got the box built without any major disasters except getting sweaty...then I decided to inset some extra wood 2 inches inside what will be the front. I had some old election signs which are really cool to shoot at and makes a really cool noise when the arrows hit!! Then I started filling with cardboard out to the front. I stopped there and will finish with the black bag and target face...

I don't have a packing hole cut yet because I don't have a saw.

But yes, a 'woman' can do this stuff too...lol


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Really like the signage idea. Now, where can I find some Obama and Romney signs?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## absolutecool

I know it is not pretty but it will be effective!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Absolutecool: Glad to see ya building it. The signs should help keep the arrows from kicking. Don't forget to staple a black plastic bag to the front and back before putting on the skins. Otherwise the signs will show through. A Jig saw or a Circular saw is what is needed to cut the top.


----------



## absolutecool

My daughter and son in law have a saw I am going to borrow...I think I will just make one now and keep inside as I my post hole digger is broke...lol....the next one will be set in the yard. I had a lot of fun and did a lot of cussing yesterday, plus I waited until the hottest part of the day..of course..to build...lol


----------



## thirdhandman

Absolutecool: If you are talking about borrowing a circular saw, its a tricky cut. I refer to it as a plunge cut. If you haven't done it please ask for help. You need your fingers to shoot a bow. LOL


----------



## 67gtxht

Built this target last week, came out looking great. Went to local thrift store Saturday morning and they were sorting the weeks contributions. Asked about rags or clothes unfit to resell. They had trash bags full that weigh about 15lbs each. $1.00 a bag bought 6 and need maybe 2 more. Pretty cheap and easy. Shot it yesterday very pleased. Oh and on a side note please be careful with that plunge cut on lid, circular saw wants to grab and could sure eat your lunch!!!!
Thank you for a great project idea.


----------



## thirdhandman

Where is the pics 67gtxht?


----------



## 67gtxht

Well I guess I'll have to go out this eve and take one.


----------



## thirdhandman

67 post it up here. Youmight win $100 worth of Third Hand Archery Goodies.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1791092
pictures for contest


----------



## absolutecool

thirdhandman said:


> Absolutecool: If you are talking about borrowing a circular saw, its a tricky cut. I refer to it as a plunge cut. If you haven't done it please ask for help. You need your fingers to shoot a bow. LOL


I do not know what a plunge cut is....and yes it will be a circular saw unless I can find something else inventive to borrow..I am afraid my pocket knife will not cut it...lol


----------



## 67gtxht

In order to make the tapered cut they talk about on the one end of the trap door you will use a skil saw or circular saw. The only way to do this is to set the base on the saw at an angle,hold the blade guard open and "plunge" the blade down into the board. Same cut you used on the sides but now blade is going in at an angle and its easy to bind it up causing the saw to "kick back" which can get real scary real fast. Be careful!!!! You don't have to make this cut on an angle you can simply add a narrow board undernieth to support door on that end of hole.


----------



## absolutecool

So is this so the wood won't swell and bind the door up?


----------



## thirdhandman

Cool: The reason for the angled cut is on a 2"x12" if you put hinges on it, it will be hard to open and close. You don't have to worry about that as it appears as you are using about 1/2" thick material. The saw Cerf "thickness of the blade" will be enough.


----------



## absolutecool

Yeah I went a little 'cheap' on the plywood....lol


----------



## thirdhandman

Thin plywood isn't a problem as long as it is beefed up in the corners as you did. You just don't want to be moving it a lot. It should be just fine.


----------



## thirdhandman

Guys and Gals who have bought the DIY Range Target Skins ought to post up your pictures in the contest. Winner gets their choice of $100 worth of Third Hand Archery Products. Post here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1791092


----------



## rnfarley

Absolute - see if you can get a hold of a drill and jigsaw. Draw out your "door" on top and then drill you a 1/4 pilot hole, then a 1/2 to 3/4 main hole that will clear inside your drawn on door without going outside the lines. Then set your jigsaw blade at a 15 degree angle, put it through the holes you drilled and cut from corner to corner (hole to hole) along the lines you drew...it'll take a little longer but be much easier and safer if you aren't very comfortable with a plunge cut.


----------



## BigJake225

That looks like an awesome product. Do you have to order these through the web or do you have a retail location where I can just stop by and pick one up? (I live near union, ky)


----------



## thirdhandman

Just call 384 2732were on timbercreek dr off hathaway.


----------



## fishuntbike

Added a few touch up to my target and put a handle on the side.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdhandman

fishuntbike said:


> Added a few touch up to my target and put a handle on the side.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Lets see how you did it. Pics?


----------



## fishuntbike

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdhandman

Sweet: 10 minutes with a magic marker made a huge difference. Handles are a nice touch


----------



## fishuntbike

No magic marker.....red paint it is.


----------



## buckman2591

Sweet looking range target! Hoping to get mine done soon!!


----------



## absolutecool

Started the painting today


----------



## absolutecool

First attempt with a skill saw....need some perfecting on this stuff...lol


----------



## absolutecool

Can we have a world's ugliest self made target contest!!


----------



## absolutecool

Well this is my finished front. Looks way better with the target on it!! Now I have to start filling it. I can't wait to shoot it!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Keep it up cool. It will work great.


----------



## buckman2591

Cant wait to blaze some arrows into mine. I'll have mine done come next weekend, you bet your snazz on it!!!


----------



## ararslinger

just built a target with 4x4 blank skins 18 inches deep,took a lot of old clothes but it is the best target i"ve ever had. my son and i can shoot at the same time without hitting each others arrows. also great for long range practice. cant post pics right now but looks nice and shoots great.


----------



## thirdhandman

Your going to have to post. I haven't seen one yet. We make em. Need pics.


----------



## buckman2591

Will do! Do I get brownie points if I post pictures of my range target? Lol just kidding

Should know my schedule for next week come tomorrow morning


----------



## ararslinger

yes i forgot to mention i got my 4x4 blank skins from third hand. just got it finished and have been using stick on target dots but am going to paint some on soon. also going to add a roof.


----------



## thirdhandman

The susense is killing me. Wanting to see a 4'x4' er.


----------



## buckman2591

I've got a 4x4 frame done and sitting in the hanger... Just waiting, lonely and wanting to join his fellow targets out on my range. Would be sweet if the blanks had the option of being inked


----------



## lbb

Ok, I'm in. Let me scrounge up some materials and packing and I'm ordering my skins.


----------



## DarnYankee

Are they very heavy when complete and filled ? Would putting some type of rope style handle on each side help to make them more manuverable ?


----------



## jaydub

4x4 all finished. I decided to use a sheet of laun on the back to prevent bulging. I also learned a trick to stretch the skin out tight.....I used carpet tack strips around the perimeter to hold the skin tight. then just pulled and tucked until it was tight. Quick shot of rubber paint from a rattle can. Cant get pics to upload......thirdhand man, send me your email and ill send them to you......


----------



## BvrHunter

Here is my 36x36x10 I finished up the other day!! I robbed the design from another member lol sorry.... Getting ready to put four bigger wheels on there instead of two to make it easier to move around cause she is heavy lol 
Shot the heck out of it the first day and love it!! Makes shooting out to 100 and beyond alot of fun!! Thanks thirdhand for making the cool faces


----------



## joessmokin

I am interested in building one of these targets. My question is how hard is it to pull the arrows out?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## BvrHunter

joessmokin said:


> I am interested in building one of these targets. My question is how hard is it to pull the arrows out?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


Joe, I used 20 guage chicken wire like some of the others, then placed black silt fence over that then put on the taget faces. Then stuffed the middle with old blankets and clothes, packed down tight. My arrows penetrate 3-4"s at best and are not hard at all to pull out! No different then any other target I've shot at really besides when my 18-1 reinhart target was new. They didn't like pulling out of it till it was good and broke in lol 

Me and my buddy had fun building this target and it should last a very long time I hope! Good Luck to you!!


----------



## codykrr

well, I built mine. cash is tight, so I dont actually have the "third hand skin"(yet) but I did have a tarp I sacrificed to face mine with for now. I did buy some 5 mil black plastic sheet, and put that around first, then the tarp. I figure I will add another layer of black plastic sheet then the third hand skin when I get the cash. this will give me a couple layers to keep it nice and flat. Mine is stuffed with industrial saran wrap(4 mil thick) and it works great, but I need to pack it down a little more.


----------



## joessmokin

BvrHunter said:


> Joe, I used 20 guage chicken wire like some of the others, then placed black silt fence over that then put on the taget faces. Then stuffed the middle with old blankets and clothes, packed down tight. My arrows penetrate 3-4"s at best and are not hard at all to pull out! No different then any other target I've shot at really besides when my 18-1 reinhart target was new. They didn't like pulling out of it till it was good and broke in lol
> 
> Me and my buddy had fun building this target and it should last a very long time I hope! Good Luck to you!!


Thanks,
I will have a bunch of scrap wood left over after buidling my garage so I willl have to build a couple of these.


----------



## thirdhandman

DarnYankee said:


> Are they very heavy when complete and filled ? Would putting some type of rope style handle on each side help to make them more manuverable ?


Handles of rope work great. Just drill two holes 2/3 the way up the target on each side about 5" apart. drill a 5/8" hole for a 1/2" rope.
run the rope through and tie a knot on each end. Just remember that this makes it easier for anyone to walk off with it.


----------



## thirdhandman

BvrHunter said:


> Here is my 36x36x10 I finished up the other day!! I robbed the design from another member lol sorry.... Getting ready to put four bigger wheels on there instead of two to make it easier to move around cause she is heavy lol
> Shot the heck out of it the first day and love it!! Makes shooting out to 100 and beyond alot of fun!! Thanks thirdhand for making the cool faces
> 
> 
> View attachment 1432841


OK I give. Is this a carpet target or a foam sheet stack target? The tie down straps have me a little confused.


----------



## thirdhandman

bvrhunter: it might help to put a rope handle on the bottom right and extend uo about 2 feet. That might make it easier to rool on the exhisting wheels. Might want to post it in the "pictures for contest" thread. could win you $100 worth of Third Hand Archery Products. Good luck and many evenings of happy shooting to you and your friends.


----------



## buckman2591

my guess is it is to compress the clothing? got to do some third axis tuning on my ultra elite tonight, was pretty fun considering the lighting I had available!


----------



## BvrHunter

thirdhandman said:


> OK I give. Is this a carpet target or a foam sheet stack target? The tie down straps have me a little confused.


I just have old clothes and blankets in there. I cut 6 inches in the middle of my 2x10 to give some room to really pack as much as possible, tie downs are attached to a 2x4 and help compress everything. I snagged the idea from another members post on how he built his. Works really well! And as for the handles I am putting four wheels all the way around to make it easier to move the little ones on here don't do much in the grass lol. Something like these 10" wheels from harbor freight. Thanks for making some cool faces, all my friends are jealous and having a blast shooting :tongue:


----------



## decalman

going to have to figure out how to put wheels on my Third hand Rag Bag.


----------



## decalman

DarnYankee said:


> Are they very heavy when complete and filled ? Would putting some type of rope style handle on each side help to make them more manuverable ?


yes and yes.


----------



## thirdhandman

BvrHunter said:


> I just have old clothes and blankets in there. I cut 6 inches in the middle of my 2x10 to give some room to really pack as much as possible, tie downs are attached to a 2x4 and help compress everything. I snagged the idea from another members post on how he built his. Works really well! And as for the handles I am putting four wheels all the way around to make it easier to move the little ones on here don't do much in the grass lol. Something like these 10" wheels from harbor freight. Thanks for making some cool faces, all my friends are jealous and having a blast shooting :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 1433930


That will definitely make it easier. Hope you enjoy many years of shooting. And thanks for Buying American.


----------



## Jerry Goff

I used the cover from Third Hand on my old taget to give spots to shoot at, but it does not make the pulling of the arrows any eaiser. I going to build the frame next week. I am sick of pulling arrows!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8yhdJji8gcM


----------



## Blackbear74

I'm sorry, I didn't use a Third Hand lifetime cover, but I did get the idea on how to build a great shooting target from this thread. The only thing different that I did was instead of a plastic bag behind the cover, I used a piece of cardboard. That helps to keep the face from bulging. Better to pin on target faces.


----------



## bowhntr26

I went to the local archery shop and bought one of their slitely used bag target 36 x 36 x 36 and it was only 15$ didnt think it was that bad


----------



## ThunderEagle

bowhntr26 said:


> I went to the local archery shop and bought one of their slitely used bag target 36 x 36 x 36 and it was only 15$ didnt think it was that bad


They aren't at first.


----------



## thirdhandman

Jerry Goff said:


> I used the cover from Third Hand on my old taget to give spots to shoot at, but it does not make the pulling of the arrows any eaiser. I going to build the frame next week. I am sick of pulling arrows!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8yhdJji8gcM


Jerry its a shame that the $400 block doesn't come with any aiming spost, but I'm happy to say if you like the block the skins will give you a lifetime of aiming spots. Wish I could say the same about the actual target but I do not represent them in any way.


----------



## codykrr

Jim, just placed my order. when I payed via pay pal,I clicked the return to third hand link and it gave me an error. I am pretty sure payment was sent though. 

cant wait to get it!


----------



## decalman

jaydub said:


> 4x4 all finished. I decided to use a sheet of laun on the back to prevent bulging. I also learned a trick to stretch the skin out tight.....I used carpet tack strips around the perimeter to hold the skin tight. then just pulled and tucked until it was tight. Quick shot of rubber paint from a rattle can. Cant get pics to upload......thirdhand man, send me your email and ill send them to you......


good idea of using carpet strips. Getting a set of skins anyway going to have to try the carpet strips.


----------



## thirdhandman

cody: send me a pm with your name and address. I'll check your order in the am.


----------



## mossyhunt

I've watched this thread long enough. Placed my order tonighg and I'm ready to build!!!


----------



## Bobcat13

Got the shell done tonight. Hopefully I will have a completed target this weekend. Now if my revenge would only get here so I can use it!


----------



## bnugget

I got mine finished tonight and moved it out to our farm as it is really the only place I can shoot around my area.

I will post a couple of pics tomorrow, but I wanted to share something regarding stuffing the clothes...I had a large moving box from Lowes completely full of unsold garage sale stuff plus 3 trash bags full of discarded clothes that I came upon and it barely filled the target! That absolutely blew me away!


----------



## Hntndad

Fyi guys.. i work in an operating room. Call your local hospital and inquire as to who does thier laundry service. Get thier #. Yhey throw away/recycle TONS of scrubs/blankets and bedding every day. They would of course be cleaned.


----------



## freeballer

Are there other materials that can be used that wouldn't make the target heavy to carry, position?
I'm just starting out and need to know what kind of target is needed.

Couple reasons why used clothing may be impractical;
First, we just send a bunch to goodwill. Second, if it were too heavy it may be difficult for me to move on my own.
It would be great if the target were one I could move indoors easily if required, like my knife throwing target. But 
that, own its own, might be too hard and I assume could break an arrow or make it ricochet


----------



## buckman2591

Shrink wrap or any kind of plastic would work in our targets. The sky is the limit to target stuffing material


----------



## thirdhandman

bnugget said:


> I got mine finished tonight and moved it out to our farm as it is really the only place I can shoot around my area.
> 
> I will post a couple of pics tomorrow, but I wanted to share something regarding stuffing the clothes...I had a large moving box from Lowes completely full of unsold garage sale stuff plus 3 trash bags full of discarded clothes that I came upon and it barely filled the target! That absolutely blew me away![/QUOTE
> Clothing works absolutely the best.and a lot of it. Shrink wrap will work, but it takes a lot of that too, and shrink wrap melts on the arrow.


----------



## thirdhandman

freeballer said:


> Are there other materials that can be used that wouldn't make the target heavy to carry, position?
> I'm just starting out and need to know what kind of target is needed.
> 
> Couple reasons why used clothing may be impractical;
> First, we just send a bunch to goodwill. Second, if it were too heavy it may be difficult for me to move on my own.
> It would be great if the target were one I could move indoors easily if required, like my knife throwing target. But
> that, own its own, might be too hard and I assume could break an arrow or make it ricochet[/QUOTE
> 
> Freeballer: we can't have it both ways. If we give our clothes to good will we will not have enough for a big target.
> If the 3'x3'is too heavy to move, put wheels on it or get the Rag Bag. It is smaller and lighter.


----------



## bnugget

I'm having trouble getting the pictures to upload, but here is the target in its new home, under the machine shed!


----------



## thirdhandman

bnugget said:


> View attachment 1437483
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble getting the pictures to upload, but here is the target in its new home, under the machine shed!


Nice job nuggett!!! Enjoy.


----------



## codykrr

I got a BUNCH of industrial(probably 4 to 5 mil) saran wrap. I work in a propane factory and they new bottles we get come on pallets wrapped in the stuff. I stuffed mine with it, and all together might weight 35 lbs.(I can pick it up and move it by myself). Also, the saran wrap I used DOES NOT melt to my arrows. but, it does leave a white powder type stuff on just the metal points. it wipes right off. heck blowing on it cleans it off. 

the only issue I have/had with it, is that saran wrap when wadded up traps air, and towards the bottom of my target its looser than the top. it still stops arrows great! just not as good towards the bottom as the top. I should have my target skins tomorrow, and I am going to re pack the saran wrap. so I plan on making it tighter this time.


----------



## absolutecool

Well I finally got my target filled and a chance to fling a few arrows. Nice stoppage and those election signs make some awesome pop when the arrows go through!!

I am thoroughly pleased with the skins even though my building ability is lacking.


----------



## absolutecool

I busted a nock on the first 5 arrows, that is what kicked my arrow down...I did a little sight adjustment and the second round turned out better!!


----------



## jaydub

Heres the four footer after first coat of rubber paint. As I stated earlier, has a solid back. I am happy with the way it stops.


----------



## codykrr

here my finished target. thanks Jim! thing is awesome! Built a quick stand for it too.


----------



## thirdhandman

jaydub said:


> View attachment 1438826
> View attachment 1438827
> View attachment 1438828
> 
> 
> Heres the four footer after first coat of rubber paint. As I stated earlier, has a solid back. I am happy with the way it stops.


Jdub: Congratulations,this is the first four footer I have seen. Nice job.It will be well worth your time and money.


----------



## thirdhandman

codykrr said:


> here my finished target. thanks Jim! thing is awesome! Built a quick stand for it too.
> 
> View attachment 1439083



Cody 
How long did it take? How do you like it now?


----------



## codykrr

Jim it honestly didnt take that long. I spent most my time procrastinating! haha I havent been able to shoot in over 2 months due to no target(my last one wouldnt stop a fly) I gathered my materials at work(then I built a workbench) so I had ply wood left from that.

I tore apart my bag target stand, and with those 2x4's constructed my stand. I need to put some shims under the stands feet it wobbles. I still want to trim the edges. but the cedar pieces I had were so dry the nails kept cracking it. I love the target. works GREAT! stops my arrows with about 6 to 7 inches of penetration. I sprayed some pam on the targets to lube it, as I didnt want my arrows to smell like wd-40 come hunting time.


----------



## vernSL

Are the rag bags guaranteed for life as well?


----------



## buckman2591

Guaranteed for life as well. Warranty does not cover bag if used with broadheads however


----------



## Bobcat13

Has anyone ever tried to use stuffed Animals as target stuffing? Just curious because my daughter has quite a large collection of stuffed animals that are boxed up in storage. We are getting ready to get rid of them. I was thinking they may be good filler mixed with some old clothes for my DIY range target.


----------



## absolutecool

Bobcat13 said:


> Has anyone ever tried to use stuffed Animals as target stuffing? Just curious because my daughter has quite a large collection of stuffed animals that are boxed up in storage. We are getting ready to get rid of them. I was thinking they may be good filler mixed with some old clothes for my DIY range target.


I have stuffed animals in mine....lol...seems to work ok so far!! They are mixed with clothes.


----------



## Bobcat13

absolutecool said:


> I have stuffed animals in mine....lol...seems to work ok so far!! They are mixed with clothes.


Great! I was thinking they should work but was worried if there would be any voids in the target. That's where the clothes comes in. I have enough stuffed animals to pack at least three targets. I might have to buy the blank 4x4 skins for my next one if the stuffed animals work out.


----------



## thirdhandman

absolutecool said:


> Well I finally got my target filled and a chance to fling a few arrows. Nice stoppage and those election signs make some awesome pop when the arrows go through!!
> 
> I am thoroughly pleased with the skins even though my building ability is lacking.



Nice group there absolutecool. The noise you are hearing might just be the fresh target skin. If you are hitting the signs on the opposite side you need more clothes. From the picture it doesn't look like the bag is quite full yet. Also a little WD 40 or other oil will quiet it down and make it wear even better.


----------



## thirdhandman

Bobcat13 said:


> Has anyone ever tried to use stuffed Animals as target stuffing? Just curious because my daughter has quite a large collection of stuffed animals that are boxed up in storage. We are getting ready to get rid of them. I was thinking they may be good filler mixed with some old clothes for my DIY range target.


Bobcat: If you want to try stuffed animals i would suggest putting in a heavy duty leaf bag first inside the target. Fill the leaf bag with animals and then vacuum out the air to compress the target. Fill it again and suck out the air again. Fill it one more time and while the vacuum is sucking, Velcro it shut and put a couple zip ties on it to keep it shut. This may work but I would still put clothing in with it. Let us know how it works out as I've never thought of that one. Might be easier to have a garage sale and use the money from the animals to buy some old clothes. lol


----------



## absolutecool

thirdhandman said:


> Nice group there absolutecool. The noise you are hearing might just be the fresh target skin. If you are hitting the signs on the opposite side you need more clothes. From the picture it doesn't look like the bag is quite full yet. Also a little WD 40 or other oil will quiet it down and make it wear even better.


I have election signs on both sides plus multiple layers of heavy cardboard then the garbage bag and then the skin...lol...overkill..I didn't have any bulges in the backside so I figure I am good for now. I will keep stuffing as I shoot more, I used up all the old clothes I could find then switched to stuffed animals, I open the hatch and an arm pops out..lol


----------



## thirdhandman

absolutecool said:


> I have election signs on both sides plus multiple layers of heavy cardboard then the garbage bag and then the skin...lol...overkill..I didn't have any bulges in the backside so I figure I am good for now. I will keep stuffing as I shoot more, I used up all the old clothes I could find then switched to stuffed animals, I open the hatch and an arm pops out..lol


Sounds like you got her covered. The nice thin about the stuffed animals you don't have to have a license, year round open season and ya don't have to gut em. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## buckman2591

In 6 days I've put in 1200 shots trying to get this Mathews sighted in until my Vector Turbo arrives!! Yay for shooting targets, I just wish the target in front of me had a pulse and fur!!!!


----------



## thirdhandman

buckman2591 said:


> In 6 days I've put in 1200 shots trying to get this Mathews sighted in until my Vector Turbo arrives!! Yay for shooting targets, I just wish the target in front of me had a pulse and fur!!!!


Look at the bright side. You don't have to drag it out or gut it.


----------



## buckman2591

That's the easy part! Mostly everywhere I hunt except for two spots will be all downhill strapped to a deer sled!


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky did you quit trying to wear out the rag bag? Pictures and numbers when you get a chance.


----------



## buckman2591

Never quit, just a million things to do with an hour of daylight when I get home from work


----------



## thirdhandman

We have many Archery shooting The Rag bag. Any one wear one out yet.?


----------



## gecl

Thought I'd share a "cute" pic of my target I recently completed. LOVE the target by the way.


----------



## thirdhandman

gecl said:


> Thought I'd share a "cute" pic of my target I recently completed. LOVE the target by the way.
> 
> View attachment 1452642



Wow! How cool is that? Need to post that one in the pictures for contest. That might be a winner. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1791092


----------



## BvrHunter

gecl said:


> Thought I'd share a "cute" pic of my target I recently completed. LOVE the target by the way.
> 
> View attachment 1452642


Man must have taken you a long time to build it...great detail with all the shooting spots :tongue:


----------



## cjjeepman

I built something similar ,I only used 12'' wide wood .stuffed with a old futon mattress of my boys {used gloves just in case }well he is 20 yrs old ya know .then stuffed it with old clothes .I have a vinyl printer that allows me to print just about anything I want .I created a pic of a 10 pt buck with his head down eating ,with the vitals drawn in .my target measures 40 tall x 48 wide and the picture which is made out of banner material is just a bit bigger .I have never even came close to shooting threw it ,I have never even had a poke threw .I shoot a Elite Answer and it has been cronoed at 313 FPS.the best part is ,I put myt glendale buck in front of it to practice ,and it if you miss you hit the big target ...and pull them out with fingers not your 4 wheeler .


----------



## thirdhandman

Yep old clothes will stop any arrow and a picture of your target deer would be cool to shoot at.


----------



## Onytay

Just ordered my skins cant wait to get shooting!


----------



## thirdhandman

Onytay: Thanks for buying the skins. Try to get it done and get pictures for the contest. You could win $100 worth of Third Hand Archery goodies.


----------



## Onytay

Going to slap the frame together tommorow, that way its ready for when the skins show up! Ill have to take a pic for the contest, when is the deadline and where is the contest?


----------



## thirdhandman

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1791092 Pictures for contest must be in by September 15th. Good luck! Shoot straight


----------



## buckman2591

Mine will be in before then!


----------



## Sccoyote

I have seen some mention stuffing targets with plastic wrap or shrink wrap. My father-in-law uses white plastic to wrap round hay bales for silage to feed cows. Do you guys think this will work? He uses a lot of it then throws it away. I could recycle it into targets pretty easiely if it would work.


----------



## thirdhandman

Plastic wrap and shrink wrap can work. It has a memory and doesn't work as well as old clothes. Too loose and you will shoot right through. Too tight and the plastic melts making it harder to remove the arrow and the plastic sticks to the arrow. This has been my living for over twenty years and old clothes is the most common filler that actually works great.


----------



## buckman2591

Gonna do the range target either Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday ! Woot!


----------



## buckman2591

Today probably won't happen!


----------



## thirdhandman

With all the rain, it would be a good Day to build a target or two.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Where the heck does it rain?


----------



## buckman2591

Mine is going to have to be built outside!


----------



## buckman2591

Raining here in the buckeye state


----------



## onyx48166

be great to have one thats a dart board. The guys I hang with like to play the dart game cricket. would be great to play with bows at 20 or 30 yards


----------



## Onytay

onyx48166 said:


> be great to have one thats a dart board. The guys I hang with like to play the dart game cricket. would be great to play with bows at 20 or 30 yards


:thumbs_up totally agree!


----------



## thirdhandman

Onytay said:


> :thumbs_up totally agree!


Believe it or not we have had 20 to 30 suggestions for new target faces including obama. Can't do that one..... We need to sell these before we can do others.


----------



## dkmichik

What is the best way to build the box. Is it with 1/2" plywood and having the box 16" thick or with a 2x12 and having the box 12" thick. it seems like the 2x12 may be a little lighter.


----------



## thirdhandman

If you are filling with old clothing only 12" is plenty. One 2x12" x12' makes a great target. And it seems to be a little more solid when moving.
If you are building multipal targets. You can get 3 targets out of two pieces of plywood by ripping the plywood in 16" pieces.
this one done with 2x2"








this one done in 1/2" plywood.


----------



## buckman2591

Starting my range target as soon as I get coffee in me!


----------



## thirdhandman

You must drink an awful lot of coffee. Its been 2 days. LOL


----------



## buckman2591

Yeah I got started on it and then honey-do happened. Hoping to have the skins on it tonight and set/filled on the range tonight as well. Work has just been extremely taxing here lately


----------



## dkmichik

So yesterday I ran and picked up wood to start my box project. I am doing the 12x12x2 idea. I thought, get the box built and then do my honey do chores. :angel: I was guessing the skins would be showing up today/saturday. Well after the box was built I grabbed a bite to eat and then I hear someone pull into the driveway. It was the mailman with my skins. WOW do they ship fast.:wink: So back to work on the box I went. Ended up finishing the target right before the kids got off the bus and kind of forgot about the honey do list:angel:. Only thing that is left is to finish filling the target up. I am 7/8 of the way filled, but ran out of clothing. I called goodwill and was informed they dont sell bags of rags anymore. I put a call out to a few friends and neighbors to finish the fill. 

Thanks to everyone showing their designs. Know if I could only figure out how to post a picture.


----------



## thirdhandman

Some other places to look for rags. Hotel and motel worn or soiled sheets towels blankets etc. Jails sheets and towles, uniform rental companies and yard sales at the end of day when the owners don't want to pack em up.


----------



## buckman2591

Probably going to need to place an order for a rag bag as my delta bag is looking a little worse for wear


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky did you finish your Diy Range Target skin yet? Pictures?


----------



## buckman2591




----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky: I know you do a lot of unusual shooting. Do you hang upside down like Gaylen Shinkle , the modern day robinhood, and shoot? Or are you looking for an advantage when playing tic tac toe? Have fun my man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## buckman2591

The flipped face was purely accidental


----------



## thirdhandman

Here I thought you were a trick shooter too. Oh well have fun my friend. 
byw Whack n Stack and the Roid stopped by today. Great guy, nah great big guy. His bow is 114lbs shooting a 685 grain arrow 349fps and could not shoot through this.








I didn't do the math but he said it was over 175 lbs ke and over 100lbs momentium. Pulled the arrows a little harder than mine at 65 lbs ke. lol


----------



## buckman2591

I tell you what, the first 100 shots with my evo sighting it in and line tuning sounded like arrows hitting a brick wall and they felt like I was trying to pull them out of one. Went and sprayed both sides down with wd40 and it turned removal from blood red in the face to as simple as pulling from a 75lb bow can be


----------



## thirdhandman

buckman2591 said:


> I tell you what, the first 100 shots with my evo sighting it in and line tuning sounded like arrows hitting a brick wall and they felt like I was trying to pull them out of one. Went and sprayed both sides down with wd40 and it turned removal from blood red in the face to as simple as pulling from a 75lb bow can be


Ok buckey: tell me how and what your filled it with.


----------



## buckman2591

Nothing but old clothes. Stuffed it first while I was putting the front skin on then compressed it top down to fill any voids


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky: Not sure but it sounds like you have over packed the target which would explain how much you had to use to fill it. When we pack them we just wadd the clothes up and throw them in and fill it full so we have no voids. This allows the clothes to catch the arrow like catching an egg. when we pack them tight there is no give and the arrow gets much better penetration.


----------



## buckman2591

Eh it'll work. I'm sure once everything settles, it'll be alright


----------



## thirdhandman

Went and shot about 20 arrows a little earlier. Season opened at the beginning of the month. Haven't had time to shoot lately.


----------



## buckman2591

I had to buy another dozen arrows because of this evo!


----------



## onyx48166

bought mine over the weekend


----------



## Uzurmnd247

recieved my skins yesterday. Hoping to build my box this week, can't wait to shoot my arrows in to it.

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## thirdhandman

bought mine over the weekend 

recieved my skins yesterday. Hoping to build my box this week, can't wait to shoot my arrows in to it.

Thanks,

Lee 

While you guys are contemplating on what kind of box you are going to build, that is the easy part, start looking for enough clothes to fill it with. Seriously guys, these are huge targets and it takes a lot of clothes.
Make it a great day!!!!!


----------



## buckman2591

Can't wait to do some broadhead tuning tomorrow! Ha ha just kidding. I have one of those over priced black targets for that, as a broadhead will VOID your lifetime warranty my friends


----------



## thirdhandman

A great Broad Head target is a rinehart 18 in 1 or the blob. If your Broad head don't cut the diy skins or the rag bag, we highly suggest getting new broadheads. Broadheads are designed to cut. It is hard to believe, there are hunters that shoot bag targets with broadheads and complain about not being able to get them out of the target with out cutting it.


----------



## kepople

Has anyone used 2" insulation foam on thier diy targets as the initial liner behind the fabric to keep color uniform and prevent buldges?

I am about to order one.

Btw thirdhand: i would actually like to build a smaller version than the 36" for my kids and short range. I could cut a rag bag i suppose but like the taget config on the larger one better.


----------



## thirdhandman

Stretch a black plastic garbage bag across the openings first, then cover them with the Rag bag. It will give a perfect uniform color. check out the 3 post on this thread.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760137


----------



## ThunderEagle

kepople said:


> Has anyone used 2" insulation foam on thier diy targets as the initial liner behind the fabric to keep color uniform and prevent buldges?


First, I would this kind of foam in the target. I don't know exactly how it would react to an arrow, but I believe it would make arrow removal more difficult, and honestly would break down pretty dang quick.

As for bulges, it honestly shouldn't be that big of a deal, you don't need to pack it that tight, in fact I believe Thirdhandman has said that can actually hinder performance of the target. As for uniformity of color, do as thirdhandman says and use a trash liner behind.



kepople said:


> Btw thirdhand: i would actually like to build a smaller version than the 36" for my kids and short range. I could cut a rag bag i suppose but like the taget config on the larger one better.


Curious as to why you need a second target for the kids? This will take short range shots without a problem. Are you looking more for a portable version? You like the target config on a Range skin, but what are you taking off to make it smaller?


----------



## thirdhandman

TEagle: It would be a little more portable to do the same with cutting the Rag Bag and $10 cheaper. Just a little more work.


----------



## buckman2591

I figured I would see you on here like usual at night, Jim!


----------



## thirdhandman

Well I don't **** hunt, and deer hunting is illegal at night. Might as well work.:darkbeer: and have a drink.


----------



## buckman2591

Yeah buddy! That's the spirit! Hey will a bow hanger fit on a Lone Wolf Alpha hang on?


----------



## gecl

buckman2591 said:


> Yeah buddy! That's the spirit! Hey will a bow hanger fit on a Lone Wolf Alpha hang on?


Absolutely! Works GREAT!!! (just need a little shorter bolts)


----------



## buckman2591

whack's XXX-roid is insane!


----------



## buckman2591

I absolutely love this target Jim!


----------



## thirdhandman

I'm kinda partial to it too!!!! Looks like your ready for Saturday. :thumbs_up


----------



## buckman2591

I would say so! Just playing the waiting game on what I asked about the other day


----------



## rww1977

Just ordered a set of skins for my DIY target. Already got the frame built and ready. Can't wait until it's up and going. Might actually have a target big enough to do some walk back tuning now!


----------



## buckman2591

These targets are sized perfectly to be used in conjunction with an outdoor grill cover to be protected from the elements! I hope you enjoy our products. And remember, if you can wear out spots in all aiming references to put your thumb through, it will be replaced under the lifetime warranty!


----------



## thirdhandman

Working late tonight. Sleep is overrated. Got a date tomorrow. Tall dark good looking tree. Be up about 25 ft at about 7am.


----------



## buckman2591

hopefully I can do the same in the morning!!!


----------



## kepople

Ordering two rag bags for me and my neighbor, and a diy target today. Looking forward to easy arrow removal and a nice weekend project.


----------



## thirdhandman

Start gathering the rags now! Your going to need a bunch for 3 targets.LOL


----------



## kepople

Some clothes collected aleady. Wife would rather donate the kids old clothes, but i would rather poke holes in them.


----------



## Nytro69

Ok... I have my skins, and I'm about to take this project on.

I have two questions:

First, I would like to put this target up against the back concrete wall of my downstairs garage. Do you think I could build the target box, place the front skin on stretched tight, lay it on it's face and stuff the target from behind as full and as tight as I can pack it, then finish off the back with a black rubber stall mat or something, then hang it directly on the concrete wall?

Second...

I would like to formally request a dartboard face skin


----------



## buckman2591

Try your local good will, a uniform rental place, or your local hospital to get their soiled, unusable linens


----------



## buckman2591

Try your local good will, a uniform rental place, or your local hospital to get their soiled, unusable linens . It took me 100 gallons of clothing/rags to fill a range skin target


----------



## buckman2591

Nytro, that's how I've done ALL of my third hand box targets and it works like a charm. I would leave some space between the wall, and just hang the stall mat behind the target a few inches with at least 10 inches between the stall mat and the wall to give it some leeway just incase you get penetration


----------



## thirdhandman

kepople said:


> Some clothes collected aleady. Wife would rather donate the kids old clothes, but i would rather poke holes in them.


If you really want to score big. Offer to take the clothes for your wife to the donation drop off site. Then donate them to your target. 2 happy campers. She feels good because she donated them. You feel good because she donated them to you.


----------



## buckman2591

Might get to actually shoot at fur tomorrow!!!!


----------



## kepople

side question:

So I am filling up a rag bag and you can see the color of the clothes through it. 
Should I put a black trash bag liner in it also?

Just curious as the clothes will probably be damp all the time and probably mold and get to stinkin...

Thanks


----------



## thirdhandman

Yes the purpose of the black trash can liner is to give the bag a uniform look. It will not keep the clothes dry as soon as you shoot it there will be leaks. If you take
2 T post, like what are used to hang barbed wire fence, drive them into the ground about a foot but about 5" wider than the full target. Hang the target by the folded corners. When you are finished, cover the target and post with another black trash can liner. This will keep the target dry, out of the sun and out of the view of the neighbors.


----------



## buckman2591

I like your thinking Jim!


----------



## kepople

cool. will put a liner in first. 
I was actually thinking that they will never dry if they are in a trash bag. So I expect they will mildew.
Rag bag is a lot bigger than I thought BTW. Would be perfect if you wanted to make a framed rag bag box. Should have ordered 3 of them.

I second the need for a dart board bag face. Could be rag bag sized with enlarged trebles and double rings so I can hit a 180  can't do it on regular darts but I have a better chance with bow and arrow.


----------



## thirdhandman

If they get wet they will mildew which is o k as long as you leave it outside. No big deal. If you hang is on Tpost and cover it , it will stay dry.


----------



## buckman2591

I opened mine up the other day and it didn't smell as bad as I thought it would. The tops of my box targets both have covers, so that could be why...


----------



## thirdhandman

That will help, but as much as you shoot the heat from the arrows probably dries them.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## buckman2591

Ha ha I wish I could shoot more, without my arm wanting to fall off... Just kidding.. I'm actually going to buy another evo and turn it into a 80+ pounder for hunting next year


----------



## buckman2591

So I think I'm going to push this target skin to at least 70k shots! We shall see...


----------



## thirdhandman

Buckeye: As much as you shoot, I don't think I would increase poundage. It will do damage to the static elbow. 60 lbs is more than enough to kill anything in N .America. The extra could do unnecessary damage to the elbow as much as you shoot.


----------



## buckman2591

Oh I already know about what it could do. I've been doing a lot of physical training to get my body where it needs to be for my back country DIY elk hunt next year. I don't plan on it being my every day rig, that's for sure!


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky thanks for the help on the DIY skins.


----------



## buckman2591

That's what I'm here for. I told you I would push the target to its limits and I'm well on my way of doing that!


----------



## buckman2591

So I made the plunge and started building a 90lb evo!


----------



## thirdhandman

kepople said:


> cool. will put a liner in first.
> I was actually thinking that they will never dry if they are in a trash bag. So I expect they will mildew.
> Rag bag is a lot bigger than I thought BTW. Would be perfect if you wanted to make a framed rag bag box. Should have ordered 3 of them.
> 
> I second the need for a dart board bag face. Could be rag bag sized with enlarged trebles and double rings so I can hit a 180  can't do it on regular darts but I have a better chance with bow and arrow.


I like the dart board idea also. Just can't afford to buy 3000 rag bags 3000 sets of skins and 3000 dart board bags. Sorry but I just can't afford to do it. And I love throwing darts.


----------



## buckman2591

You can make your own dart board by getting a set of blank skins if Jim still has any?


----------



## thirdhandman

Got another idea for a dartboard. There are target companies that print foam target pads to be pinned onto target faces. They have all kinds of games including darts.


----------



## thirdhandman

Just found this. These can be easily mounted on our DIY skins blank or printed. http://www.dewclawarchery.com/printable_targets-a/136.htm


----------



## trey_dogg3

Do you have the plans or the cut list for the mounts.






thanks a lot.


----------



## Scojen

Guys Do not I repeat do not walk into the wifes closet with a Rag Bag in hand. Really it is easier to raid the local clothes drop off. I think my limp will go away eventually. Worst part is I had not put anything in the bag of hers, just some of my old clothes and a few of the kids. 
Groan it still hurts to walk.


----------



## thirdhandman

:set1_rolf2::set1_punch::dog1: Now thats funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## thirdhandman

EOB said:


> Anyone ever try fiberglass insulation for stuffing a target? I have a bunch of old insulation and not enough old clothes.


Fiberglass insulation unless you have a machine to compact it will not work very well. I tried it years ago as we had a customer who had all kinds of scrap insulation. Be much easier to find old clothes than to pack insulation.


----------



## buckman2591

Gonna start building another DIY Range Target box here in the next few days! Can't wait!!! Gonna set this target at 100 yards on my range!


----------



## thirdhandman

trey_dogg3 said:


> Do you have the plans or the cut list for the mounts.
> View attachment 1518916
> thanks a lot.


Trey dog3: Our original 2 post to this thread has material list sizes and plenty of pictures showing how to build. Not sure what else you would need.:dontknow:


----------



## thirdhandman

Trey dog3 It just hit me what you were asking for.
The post are 4"x4" Set 3 foot in the ground at 48" outside to outside at the bottom and the top. This outside measurement is important. I had the frame work for the base and roof cut and put together before I put the post in the ground.
I put the post in the ground then tacked in the base and roof frame before I pored the cement.
The base is [email protected]"x4"x48" and [email protected] 2"x4" x 12".
The roof is a 48"x48" 2x4 frame covered with corrugated plastic. A couple angled 2x4 braces and your done.
Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## trey_dogg3

Thanks that is what I wanted.


----------



## thirdhandman

I'm a little slow at times. It comes with age. Lol


----------



## thirdhandman

dkmichik said:


> So yesterday I ran and picked up wood to start my box project. I am doing the 12x12x2 idea. I thought, get the box built and then do my honey do chores. :angel: I was guessing the skins would be showing up today/saturday. Well after the box was built I grabbed a bite to eat and then I hear someone pull into the driveway. It was the mailman with my skins. WOW do they ship fast.:wink: So back to work on the box I went. Ended up finishing the target right before the kids got off the bus and kind of forgot about the honey do list:angel:. Only thing that is left is to finish filling the target up. I am 7/8 of the way filled, but ran out of clothing. I called goodwill and was informed they dont sell bags of rags anymore. I put a call out to a few friends and neighbors to finish the fill.
> 
> Thanks to everyone showing their designs. Know if I could only figure out how to post a picture.


Did you get her filled yet. Pictures?


----------



## buckman2591

Jim, the last rag bag face is at 39,980 and still going!


----------



## buckman2591

buckman2591 said:


> Jim, the last rag bag face is at 39,980 and still going!


Had a bunch of friends over thanksgiving dinner and we had a blast shooting in the weather we had


----------



## thirdhandman

You guys must definitely be shooting all the spots. How about an updated picture at 40, 000 shots.


----------



## buckman2591

Will do Jim!


----------



## buckman2591

The bottom 3 haven't got much use, maybe 3k apiece . This is at 41,000


----------



## thirdhandman

Looks to me like you will get 50,000 shots out of a $25 target. .0005 cents per shot. And when he wears it out we will replace it.


----------



## Fiferguy

So I was looking at this, and I wonder what other's experiences are with filling them with something other than old bed sheets and such is? For instance, has anyone filled one with the shipping-type plastic wrap? Or plastic shopping bags? Or other things? What were your results?

The reason I ask is that I work for a Girl Scout council, and we're looking into putting these up for our camps, but it would take a LOT of donations to fill them with cotton.

Thanks!


----------



## ThunderEagle

Fiferguy, I'd look into hospitals and hotels for stuff they are going to throw out.

Thirdhandman will chime in I'm sure, but I don't think shopping bags will be enough to catch the arrows, plus you will start to get them to melt onto the shafts. I think it would be similar with shipping plastic wrap.

I was able to fill mine easily enough from just my house, and we didn't even dig into the kids clothes of stuff they just don't wear or is worn out.


----------



## thirdhandman

Fifer: For the past 25 years we have made a living selling targets. If we found something that worked better, believe me we would be telling everyone. With 8,000 girl scouts
I doubt it will take long to get what ya need.


----------



## buckman2591

I tried filling one with plastic and it took ALOT. and it didnt last long either. Went back to cotton in less than a week!


----------



## Fiferguy

ThunderEagle said:


> Fiferguy, I'd look into hospitals and hotels for stuff they are going to throw out.


:doh: That's a great idea, and one that hadn't even occurred to me. Thanks!

THM, I wasn't trying to be insulting at all, I promise. I have read about people filling these with other things, and I was just asking if it worked for them at all. You'd be surprised how hard it is to get our volunteers and scouts to do what they're supposed to do, much less something they aren't required to do. It'll actually be harder than you think.


----------



## thirdhandman

No insulted taken. My thought is to offer customers the best that I know of whether it is my product or not. I try to give the best advice available so it keeps customers coming back.


----------



## chiznitz

Ordered the rag bag on Sunday, can't wait for it to get here. I've been stuffing cloths in some bags that I get my firelogs in and they just don't last past 200 shots. 

Fiferguy, have you checked the humane society or goodwill? Our humane society will give you a garbage bag stuffed with cloths for $1. Most of whats in them can be used. I removed the ball caps, shoes, and jeans from them as well as cut out any zippers. The cloths stop my arrows very nicely and with thm bags I'll be able to stuff thicker, higher, and wider which means no more shooting at bags that I sometimes miss hah.

thirdhandman, do you know if jeans are ok to have in the bags? I was a little scared to use them as they aren't as soft as the other cloths.

Thanks!


----------



## Fiferguy

thirdhandman said:


> No insulted taken. My thought is to offer customers the best that I know of whether it is my product or not. I try to give the best advice available so it keeps customers coming back.


And that is why, no matter what my workplace decides to do, I will personally be getting one of your target faces when I have a place to put a target.


----------



## thirdhandman

Chiznitz: Jeans work great especially if you shoot a higher poundage bow. Cut the brass button off as it will flatten a field point. zippers and plastic buttons will not hurt a metal field point. Mix the jeans with other clothing for best results but don't throw bluejeans away. Pick a spot and squeeze.


----------



## ThunderEagle

thirdhandman said:


> Cut the brass button off as it will flatten a field point. zippers and plastic buttons will not hurt a metal field point.


While they may not hurt a field point, I cut all buttons/zippers off of the stuff I put in my target. I don't want a metal zipper nicking a carbon shaft, or anything that an arrow might get stuck in.

It may be overkill, but that is what I did.


----------



## thirdhandman

Thundereagle: Its your target my friend, and you can do what ever makes you happy. I just don't have the time as I build a lot of targets. Field points are cheap compared to my time. I took a ten year old target apart a couple years ago. Every plastic button was powder. Zippers were split apart. There were about 6-7 points with inserts In the target. The points in every case were larger than the insert.. A bunch of brass buttons were damaged. In that period of time I probably replaced a dozen field points from damage. I don't know the exact cost of regular field points but I'm certain less than $5 a dozen. Its just not worth the time or aggravation to me to remove all buttons and zippers. I personally have been shooting the rag bag over twenty five years and as far as I know I never broke a carbon arrow in the rag bag.
If the archer has plenty of time it doesn't hurt at all to remove buttons and zippers. I just don't have that luxury.


----------



## ThunderEagle

Honestly, someone in one of these threads mentioned it, and I just did it. I agree, I'm not that concerned about field points.

Now I just need to get my newly acquired rag bag that I'm hanging in my garage filled. Will only be 8-9 yards, but good enough to work on form.


----------



## buckman2591

I believe it was me that mentioned taking off buttons and cutting out zippers and anything metal. Yes it consumed a little extra time, but I would pack the target with everything else first then I would cut out all the junk. I shoot more than the average person, so I wanted to pack my targets right and so I could get the most out of them. There is no right or wrong way to build a Third Hand target, as long as the customer is happy, that's all that matters!


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky as much as you shoot I can see why you would be concerned.


----------



## buckman2591

Shoot, I was "home sick" today so I pulled the target into the garage and got in some 20 yard form shooting and more 5 spot rounds than I care to mention all spanned over 9 1/2 hours. Total for the day is 41,400


----------



## thirdhandman

You do mean for the target you have 41,400 to date. Not in one day I hope. Got a recent picture?


----------



## buckman2591

thirdhandman said:


> You do mean for the target you have 41,400 to date. Not in one day I hope. Got a recent picture?


No recent picture. Will have one on my next day off. 41,400 to date


----------



## kebowhunter

Just saw this thread and now can't wait for spring to build one with the hut and all. I will be ordering at least one set of skins before long, looks like a great product and thanks for the instruction on how to build the whole target!


----------



## thirdhandman

kebowhunter ; looking forward to adding you to our list of Happy Archers.


----------



## bowhuntertx

Mark


----------



## thirdhandman

thirdhandman said:


> I like the dart board idea also. Just can't afford to buy 3000 rag bags 3000 sets of skins and 3000 dart board bags. Sorry but I just can't afford to do it. And I love throwing darts.


More than one way to skin a cat. This dart board is from Arrowmat.com It is similar material to a computer mouse pad and can be pinned to any flat target face.


----------



## ThunderEagle

Hey Thirdhand man, how do these hold up to fat arrows? I just hung my ragbag in the garage and I've been shooting my indoor bow at it with Victory X-Killers at short range. I think I can see wearing out the target with these, although that seems like cheating.


----------



## thirdhandman

The bigger the diameter the arrow the more damage it will do. It will still outlast any target out there and I will still guarantee it will last. Just need a quarter sized hole in all spots from fieldpoints and we will send ya another one. Have fun my friend.
Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## buckman2591

Still plugging away at my targets Jim! Once this rag bag is done, ill convert it over to a range skinned target. I'm only at 42k with the rag bag, but I'm sure that it will be worn out before the outdoor season starts! Thank you once again Jim for a great American Made product! I'm not kidding when I say this, I have saved several thousand dollars this year by converting to a Third Hand Rag Bag!


----------



## ThunderEagle

For what it is worth, I think the Skins hold up a little better, mainly because they are taut and a flat surface, so when you remove an arrow, they self heal a little easier. I don't have enough shots on both to know for sure yet. I may end up making a mini range target before all is said and done for the garage. Rag bag is working fine for now.


----------



## buckman2591

No matter what target tipped arrow you shoot at it, the target fibers will still move to one side or the other of an arrow.


----------



## thirdhandman

ThunderEagle: Were glad you like the products. All of our targets, Rag Bag, Diy Range Target skins and 4' blank skins are made of the same material. There should be no noticeable difference in the way they last. To be real honest with you, I think Buckman has put our targets through more arrows than anyone I personally know and still hasn't wore it out. When he does he will get a free target.


----------



## ThunderEagle

OK, I really didn't describe myself the right way. Because the skins are taut, I think they self heal as you pull an arrow out quicker. Maybe self heal is the wrong word too, but they move back to their original positions quicker. That was all I was trying to say.


----------



## buckman2591

Thunder, your point is noted my friend. No worries. The target will perform in the same general manner for everyone. Quarter sized holes in each spot gets you some new digs!


----------



## thirdhandman

ThunderEagle said:


> OK, I really didn't describe myself the right way. Because the skins are taut, I think they self heal as you pull an arrow out quicker. Maybe self heal is the wrong word too, but they move back to their original positions quicker. That was all I was trying to say.


Thunder I misunderstood what you were saying. Yes you are right, the threads move back into position quicker on the box target than with the bag target. We've not noticed any difference in wear between the two.


----------



## hrchdog

Got a question on filling with old clothes, do you roll them up ,wad them up or just toss inside the target?


----------



## buckman2591

I just tossed and packed mine in


----------



## ThunderEagle

You know, I just realized I didn't hose down my rag bag with WD40 like I did my skins. I'll go do that right now.


----------



## buckman2591

I did notice that when I emptied wd40 on both of my targets every few weeks, my arrows pulled alot easier. Better than using arrow lube every session!


----------



## thirdhandman

sort of like throwing clothes in the laundry basket. Wad them up and toss em in. Try to make sure to fill the corners first and sides. Just hand pack and make sure there are no voids. Then have fun.


----------



## buckman2591

hey jim, what are ammo prices down by you?


----------



## thirdhandman

Buckey, I haven't bought or priced ammo in 25 years. If kept dry, does ammo go bad?


----------



## buckman2591

No it doesn't


----------



## buckman2591

Just got a new smith and wesson shield in a .40 and need to get 1000 to put through it


----------



## babydeuce

Just got off the phone with Jim at Third Hand! Wow, what a pleasant conversation! This guy knows how to talk to customers, something that IMO has been lost in today's society. Can't wait to get my skins! Thanks Jim, and I will report back after shooting my new target!

Do yourself a favor, if you have been thinking about building one of these, make the call, the customer service alone is worth your time!

Jack


----------



## thirdhandman

babydeuce: We appreciate the kind words.
It was my pleasure!!!


----------



## mathewshooterxt

I got my target faces this weekend and built my target in no time at all.(and I'm by no means a very good carpenter) I built mine out of 2x12's. I'm surprised how well the clothes stop arrows! I was a little worried about getting a pass thru but my arrows only penetrate about 6 inches. This target cost me about $60 to make(including target faces). You cant buy a target this big anywhere for $60. The hardest part was finding enough old clothes to stuff in it. It takes alot! I put 2 old insulated camo coveralls and 2 old carhartt jackets in amongst all the clothes in mine.


----------



## buckman2591

Nice job!


----------



## thirdhandman

mathewshooterxt said:


> I got my target faces this weekend and built my target in no time at all.(and I'm by no means a very good carpenter) I built mine out of 2x12's. I'm surprised how well the clothes stop arrows! I was a little worried about getting a pass thru but my arrows only penetrate about 6 inches. This target cost me about $60 to make(including target faces). You cant buy a target this big anywhere for $60. The hardest part was finding enough old clothes to stuff in it. It takes alot! I put 2 old insulated camo coveralls and 2 old carhartt jackets in amongst all the clothes in mine.
> 
> View attachment 1563073


Nice job. Glad to hear you found it easy to build and work so well. The cool part is each DIY is a one of a kind and they all work well and last a Lifetime.


----------



## thirdhandman

Gpaul just finished up this one and needed some help getting his pic posted. You really did a nice job. If you happen to see this thread gpaul let us know what you think about building your own. How much you feel you saved and is it worth doing?


----------



## mod10g

Well here is what I have come up with, I will need 2 sets of target faces one set to build the standard target as shown on the (build a 4x4 target) thread, and the other for the anti kick panels on each side that can slide back and forth so that you can turn the target as needed and still have a perfectly flat face to pin the targets to. Now the only question I have is do you think I will need a way to attach cardboard on the back side of the anti kick panels to pin the targets to, or do you think they will stay with just using the cover?


----------



## thirdhandman

Mod10q: To answer your question. If you snug the target face in place and staple every 2", it will be tight enough for Roofing cap nails. Should work fine as our fabric is that tightly woven and roofing cap nails have a ring shank to them. I'd be interested in how this works out. I will sell you 4 skins for $50 plus mailing, If you will post us some pictures on how you built it and how it works holding your targets as well as how straight it keeps the arrows. I don't believe cardboard 4' square would help at all as it would have some give to it when trying to pin the targets. jmo
You will have to email your request to [email protected] as our computer is not programmed to discount like that.

Looking at your drawing. If you made the frame of 2"x2"x4' you could lay a 2"x4" on top front to back on both sides and hang the frame 10" form the front and back. Then do the same on the bottom.


----------



## mod10g

Yea I'll take some pics and do a little build along here, I'm sure I can mess it up along the way and save someone else some troubles by learning from my design or mistakes. I already bought one set so I just need to get one more so I'll send you an email and maybe you can hook me up on one set. I have to work nights all weekend so I don't know how much I can get done until next week.


----------



## thirdhandman

Just send info to [email protected] Ainsworth startup looking for old clothes.


----------



## mod10g

Sent you an email, Another thing a person could do is if you made one side longer you could make it a paper tuner on one side instead of another anti kick panel!!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Not sure I follow how you could use it for a paper tuner with one side being longer.


----------



## buckman2591

Unless he is making something similar to a door frame on one side


----------



## mod10g

buckmans got the idea, basically a 4x4 window frame on both sides with target faces that are connected with a 2x6 and can slide back and forth about 10 inches, they really don't need to slide but it saves a little room in the garage. If you made it stationary and one side about 30 inches from the face you could leave off on face and install a roll of paper and holder in place of the target face. BUT I think I figured out I could just build an attachment for the paper tuner and hang it from the top if I want one. I'll see how the other works first!!!:teeth:


----------



## thirdhandman

Dan Hendrix comparing targets at the ATA show.


----------



## buckman2591

Nice "comparison" even though the spiderweb can't hold a candle to a DIY range target!


----------



## thirdhandman

Buckey the Spider web does a fine job, Just cost a bunch.


----------



## buckman2591

Cost is what deters alot of people. I would much rather support a warrantied product


----------



## yogah

Are the animals on the target the same size as 3D targets or are they smaller?


----------



## buckman2591

Smaller


----------



## thirdhandman

Yogah: The targets are 3'x3' and the animals pretty well fill the target the best I could fit them, but are not full size animals.


----------



## beanhill911

pm sent


----------



## Mitchhunt

Here's the one I built. I used 3/4"x 12" boards for the frame and braced the back with 2"x2" furring strips. I also screwed on a heavy duty mat to the back. Filled with old clothes and its stopping arrows perfectly. Nothing has gone in more that 8" so far and I'm shooting from 4 yards in my basement storage room. Great target and great skin!


----------



## thirdhandman

Mitchhunt: Nice job.
Shooting what bow, draw length, draw weight and arrow weight, speeds. Give the AT'ers an idea on how well the rags and skins stop arrows and how easy it is to pull them please!


----------



## buckman2591

2012 PSE Evo7 at 70lbs, 29 1/2 inches 355gr arrow @ 341fps was Easton lightspeeds now shooting Black Eagle Challengers!


----------



## thirdhandman

Buckey: Its been a while. How's the rag bag holding up to the EVO7. Any recent pics?


----------



## buckman2591

The range target likes to pull my pro points, the rag bag doesn't even effect them however.They are both holding up great! I've managed to spot shoot and blank bale shoot ALOT this month, as weather hasn't been cooperative enough to sit in the stand with temps dipping into the teens.When i go shooting in the afternoon ill try to squeeze in updated pictures tomorrow. Grand total is 44,600!


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky: As we know the covers do not stop the arrows. It is the media inside the target that stops the arrows. What is the difference in the two targets that could grab the pro points?


----------



## buckman2591

Nothing really. Just the same style of clothing/rags that's in my rag bag


----------



## mebe007

DIY Range Target Skins (1 Animal 1 TicTacToe)
Animal target face on one side and Tic-Tac-Toe face on the other for do-it-yourselfers to build your own range targets. They are 36"x36" and weigh 12 ounces per set (set consists of the 2 different faces - one on each side).

Click here to order a set of 2 Tic-Tac-Toe faces

Click here to order a set of 2 Animal faces

For the combination set, just click the "Add to Basket" button below

Price: $35.00 or 2 for $65.00 






Does that mean you get 2 separate target faces for $35 or they are just double sided? trying to figure out what all i need to order. next you should do 6x6 target faces. would make great indoor targets but would be a ton of clothes inside.


----------



## buckman2591

Two separate target faces to build one target. One face has animals on it and the other face has dot-style targets


----------



## mebe007

ok so it comes with a target face for the back of the box and another for the front of the box, so 2 separate pieces of material?


----------



## buckman2591

mebe007 said:


> ok so it comes with a target face for the back of the box and another for the front of the box, so 2 separate pieces of material?


Yes


----------



## mebe007

ok cool going to order here very soon as i want to cover the wall in the garage with targets lol


----------



## Chall08

Just placed an order for my skins !


----------



## mebe007

yeah after reading the other thread on the 4x4 skins and noticed the need of a new supplier i went ahead and ordered so i dont miss out lol


----------



## thirdhandman

mebe007 said:


> ok cool going to order here very soon as i want to cover the wall in the garage with targets lol


Mebe: If you are going to cover the wall with targets call me direct. The computer will not discount over 2 sets but we will. 1-800-339-0232


----------



## mebe007

I absolutely will when i get to that point. I think for the first one it will be a roll around model. when do you think the 4x4 will come available?


----------



## thirdhandman

mebe007 said:


> ok so it comes with a target face for the back of the box and another for the front of the box, so 2 separate pieces of material?


The reason we do that is the clothing really doesn't wear out, just compacts some. So you shoot the front for 1,000 to 1,500 shots when it starts to bulge a couple inches just turn it and shoot it back and that makes it last twice as long.


----------



## thirdhandman

MEBE: It doesn't look good for the 4'x4'. There are a lot of materials that look the same until you put them under a magnifying glass. They are white and weigh the same amount. The too tightly woven ones look stronger but melt when the arrow hits. Still looking but doubtful right now.


----------



## briwayjones

Those of you stuffing targets with clothes, how tight are you stuffing them? I stuffed a target with clothes and my arrows won't penetrate enough for the arrows to stick in the target with a 60lb. compound. Let alone a 40 or so pound recurve. I'm now in the process of shredding up the clothes into small pieces hoping that will work better. How did you guys do it?


----------



## buckman2591

On all the targets I've done, I have always stuffed corners first. I would pull the face off and redo the target. I stuffed one too tight and it would only let my arrows penetrate 2-3 inches on a 74lb bow. I redid that target by removing some articles . I made sure my target faces were snug, not loose enough to press in with shafts embedded in the target face


----------



## thirdhandman

briwayjones said:


> Those of you stuffing targets with clothes, how tight are you stuffing them? I stuffed a target with clothes and my arrows won't penetrate enough for the arrows to stick in the target with a 60lb. compound. Let alone a 40 or so pound recurve. I'm now in the process of shredding up the clothes into small pieces hoping that will work better. How did you guys do it?


briwayjones: That is a great question. There is no one answer. It sounds to me that you are using some dense material such as blue jeans. Too much dence material in a lighter weight bow will cause bounce outs. 
Shooting under 40 lbs ke there should be some cotton layered between the skin and the blue jean material. Or just put the clothing in real loose. This allows the arrow to penetrate a couple inches before stopping.
40lbs ke to 65lbs ke Just wad the clothes up fill the corners first then the middle, then the sides, then the middle. This helps from getting voids. Just hand pack as you go. 60lb ke to 100 lb ke. Cram as much in as possible using a piece of 2"x4" to do the cramming as you go. 
Over 75lb ke to 180 lb. ke lb. of Ke. Make the box 16" deep. Cram as much as possible in the target, then cram a little more. LOL
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mitchhunt

thirdhandman said:


> Mitchhunt: Nice job.
> Shooting what bow, draw length, draw weight and arrow weight, speeds. Give the AT'ers an idea on how well the rags and skins stop arrows and how easy it is to pull them please!


I'm shooting a 60# Anarchy with 29" draw. Arrows are 358 grain and indoor arrows at 522 grain. Nothing has made it past 8" ( usually less) and I'm shooting from 4 yards in my basement storage area. The skin is holding up very well and I love all the spots, targets and lines on the design. It's nice to have enough spots to shoot a couple dozen arrows and then go pull. I'm building another one to put out at the archery club now.


----------



## thirdhandman

Thanks for the update Mitchhunt. Hope you enjoy your target and a whole lot of shooting.


----------



## varmint killer

Just got mine finished yesterday. I love it should of made one years ago.


----------



## mebe007

Hopefully mine shows up soon


----------



## mebe007

Now I have a question. I noticed you have a depth on your boxes of 18". Just went out to the garage and I have enough plywood on hand to cut 4 pieces that are 36"x 15.5". Will this proved a deep enough box?

EDIT: just saw your box is 16" deep so im guessing mine will be just fine at 15.5"?


----------



## buckman2591

15.5 will be just fine, provided all voids are filled inside the target


----------



## Chall08

mebe007 said:


> Hopefully mine shows up soon



X2 I'm ready to punch some holes in it


----------



## Chall08

Got mine in and put on !


----------



## mebe007

Got mine in but have been so busy with work have had zero time to build it.


----------



## buckman2591

It's all good mebe. It took me a month to build my first one. I was busy all the time, but family and work comes before play


----------



## buckman2591

Hey Jim, do you think you'll do a rinehart scoring card? Or is that a no go?


----------



## thirdhandman

Been on the road. Haven't had a chance to call James to discuss further.


----------



## buckman2591

you're alright. Ive at least a dozen people inbox me on facebook about it every week, so I thought I would pose the question that so many others are sending my way as I am a resource for you


----------



## mebe007

So went and picked up my lumber today for the framing of my target so will get it done this week. also want to order a rag bag from your sight to haul around with me on hunting trips for a deer camp target. 

one question for you as I am looking on your sight, what are the dimensions of the mckenzie score card clipboard?


----------



## DeerHuntinDan

Jim, will you be at the Ohio Deer and Turkey expo in March? I'd like to pick up a couple sets of target skins from you while I'm there.


----------



## buckman2591

mebe007 said:


> So went and picked up my lumber today for the framing of my target so will get it done this week. also want to order a rag bag from your sight to haul around with me on hunting trips for a deer camp target.
> 
> one question for you as I am looking on your sight, what are the dimensions of the mckenzie score card clipboard?


If I remember correctly, it's something close to 1/4 inch longer than an IBO score card in all directions


----------



## buckman2591

DeerHuntinDan said:


> Jim, will you be at the Ohio Deer and Turkey expo in March? I'd like to pick up a couple sets of target skins from you while I'm there.


I might be going. Ill see if Jim needs assistance


----------



## mebe007

buckman2591 said:


> If I remember correctly, it's something close to 1/4 inch longer than an IBO score card in all directions


lol how big is the ibo scorecard? im new to the sport lol. basically wanting to know if it will fit in the gill type pocket of the aurora shark quivers

do you prefer the mini cards or the clipboard?


----------



## buckman2591

7x9 I think


----------



## ThunderEagle

mebe007 said:


> lol how big is the ibo scorecard? im new to the sport lol. basically wanting to know if it will fit in the gill type pocket of the aurora shark quivers


No, it won't fit in the pockets, but it has a clip hook on it, so just hang it from the plastic d ring on that quiver ( I have the same one).


----------



## mebe007

ThunderEagle said:


> No, it won't fit in the pockets, but it has a clip hook on it, so just hang it from the plastic d ring on that quiver ( I have the same one).


do you have a hip or field quiver. im getting the field model and dont know if it has a ring


----------



## ThunderEagle

I have the techno shark, but I'm seriously considering getting a field because it seems like my arrows are always in the way on the line, especially because I shoot left handed.

I don't see a d ring on the picture on lancaster archery, but the description says "Hook to carry accessories", but that might just refer to the little metal hook that comes with it. I'm sure there would be some easy way to do it. Maybe a split ring on one of the zipper pulls?


----------



## buckman2591

Or you could use about 8 inches of paracord to go around the belt. Did that for my old Hoyt field quiver


----------



## mebe007

very true. btw sorry to threadjack lol. at least its about thirdhand products. really stuck between the clipboard and the minis


----------



## buckman2591

I've got both. I like the minis because I don't feel/hear the IBO score keeper slapping my leg. I just fold my cards in half and slide them in the pouch on my quiver when I don't use the score keeper


----------



## ThunderEagle

buckman2591 said:


> I've got both. I like the minis because I don't feel/hear the IBO score keeper slapping my leg. I just fold my cards in half and slide them in the pouch on my quiver when I don't use the score keeper


Heh, I'd still have my arrow puller doing that because I have it attached to a heavy duty key retractor.


----------



## mebe007

hmmm still dont know which route i would want to go.


----------



## buckman2591

Get both! Then you'll have one for yourself and one for a friend to borrow for the day!


----------



## mebe007

good suggestion but i only need one to start off with lol


----------



## TRMATTERN

*Great Thread*


----------



## buckman2591

Nice work TR!


----------



## Dand23

Can I turn one of the skins inside out to get a white skin that I can project onto like you mentioned Friday at the show in Grand Rapids, or would that cause problems because of the way the material is constructed?


----------



## buckman2591

Dand, you can do that. I would suggest putting a black garbage bag behind it so that way you cannot see the printed side of the target face through the other side


----------



## BROX

How are the targets holding up at stopping arrows on the guys that only made there targets 12" deep? I'm thinking about making a 36" version of the 4x4 target stand using 2x12


----------



## buckman2591

I have one that is 2x12 and it stops everything I throw at it


----------



## Storm water

Interesting! Save for this summers! Thanks and will be ordering skins.


----------



## Rock Steady

Hi

Been watching this thread for a while as I have been looking for better targets for the local clubs practice range and possibly one of the ranges.

So far I have made five using the same basic design and different materials to see what works best for us, I am thinking of making about 30-40 of different sizes so that much rag became an issue.

Plastic, works well and is free.

Insulation, works well, light, needs to be packed tight, relatively expensive but the arrows pull out with two fingers, no effort. $80-100 a target for the insulation if I had to pay for it. I had a few bags of 100% recycled plastic insulation left over from a building job and if money was not an issue I would use more of it. 









This one is full of the Plastic Insulation








Thermoplastic Foam skins, it is a waste product from the manufacturing process which they have to pay to dispose of, the skins are vary in thickness from 1/8 inch to 3/8 inch thick and are 4ft by 8ft. I cut the skins with a knife to get the various sizes and instead of packing the target you lay the skins in layers and compress slightly. When I build the box I just make the base and the two sides, lay the skins in till they are 1-2 inches higher than the sides and then put the lid on and pull it down with three screws each side. It pulls up all the arrows I have tried well and is the right price. I have made some box’s as thin as 9 inches and they are pulling up Goldtip arrows doing 330+fps at 5 yards. Pulling the arrows out is similar to a 3D target, just a little easier.

Hopefully I can get the committee to OK the purchase of the DIY faces for the practice range, at this stage I am using an old shade sail for the faces. So far the most expensive thing I have had to buy are the screws, all the timber is recycled from old timber pallets and box’s from work and the skins cost around $50 for enough to do approximately 12 targets.

Next job is to set them up on the practice range, I want to support them off the ground with a simple tin roof and maybe the ability for 12volt lighting located under the tin lighting up the target during the winter months.

This is one of the first of the ones using the skins, I am leaving it in my shed for tunning etc, the others will get shade sail faces. You can see a bag of the plastic insulation I used in an earlier ones in the background of this picture.









I will update with more photos later.

Michael


----------



## thirdhandman

mebe007 said:


> So went and picked up my lumber today for the framing of my target so will get it done this week. also want to order a rag bag from your sight to haul around with me on hunting trips for a deer camp target.
> 
> one question for you as I am looking on your sight, what are the dimensions of the mckenzie score card clipboard?


Sorry it took so Long to get back with an answer. Score card holders are about 4 1/2. X8 1/2".


----------



## buckman2591

buckman2591 said:


> The range target likes to pull my pro points, the rag bag doesn't even effect them however.They are both holding up great! I've managed to spot shoot and blank bale shoot ALOT this month, as weather hasn't been cooperative enough to sit in the stand with temps dipping into the teens.When i go shooting in the afternoon ill try to squeeze in updated pictures tomorrow. Grand total is 44,600!


Updated today: 47,800. Setting up another bow.


----------



## mebe007

I need to order my rag bag. I have big plans


----------



## thirdhandman

varmint killer said:


> Just got mine finished yesterday. I love it should of made one years ago.


Varmint killer: Don't beat yourself up too much over not building them last year. I just came up with the Idea of a box target and skins on the 4th of July this year.
Glad you like it.


----------



## buckman2591

Two spots left on the rag bag Jim!


----------



## buckman2591

Two spots left on the rag bag Jim!


----------



## thirdhandman

If you weren't such a good shot you could have gotten several thousand more shots. By the way thanks for handling things for me this past week. Dad's been having issues in a nursing home and mother in law fell and in hospital. Between shows and family haven't had much time to be on here. Leaving thursday for Springfield ill.


----------



## buckman2591

That's what I'm here for Jim! I'm going to be doing alot of tuning on my evo7 these next couple of weeks and this target face will be pushed to the limit. Ill probably add spots here and there because I won't have the extra time to replace skins. Shooting for 70,000 shots on this target face.


----------



## thirdhandman

TRMATTERN said:


> View attachment 1579825


Nice job TRMATTERN.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Don't know how long it took you but I guarantee you It will last a looooooong time. I took a nylon furniture mover disc and stuck it under the middle of the target. It only sticks up a 1/4" and makes it real easy to turn.


----------



## thirdhandman

buckman2591 said:


> Updated today: 47,800. Setting up another bow.


Buckey: Touch up the spots with a little magic marker and I bet you can get the 70,000. If you don't mind Post a Picture each thousand shots or so.
How close are you to the columbus show? And will you plan on coming. If so I can get you and your Bride passes. Might have a new target for you to break in at the show.


----------



## buckman2591

I'm 15 minutes away. Planned on attending all 3 days


----------



## mebe007

Cant wait to get mine together. hopefully here soon, especially seeing as I have everything I need


----------



## thirdhandman

PM us a name, address and order date and I'll be happy to give you info.


----------



## mebe007

???


----------



## thirdhandman

mebe007 said:


> ???


mebe I need to know your real name and address and the date ordered. With that info I can look up when it was shipped and where it is at.


----------



## buckman2591

Jim, where do you and the mrs. like to eat?


----------



## mebe007

thirdhandman said:


> mebe I need to know your real name and address and the date ordered. With that info I can look up when it was shipped and where it is at.



Oh no Jim all is good. My skins have arrived last week. Just saying I can't wait to get it put together so I can poke holes in it lol. They look awesome BTW. Found my local dealer Wilcox bait and tackle stocks your score card holders. Very cool. I have a set of your minis now. Very nice.

Now I need to order a rag bag.

-mark


----------



## thirdhandman

Mark: If you order multipal items at the same time we can put them in one box and save on shipping. As an Example when you purchase the rag bag the shipping would be almost the same to put in an arrow puller or wrist sling. Just food for thought.


----------



## ThunderEagle

Jim, are you going to be at the Bow hunter super show in Cleveland in March?

http://www.bowhuntingsupershow.com/


----------



## thirdhandman

I wish I could but already at another show I think in Hamburg Ny that weekend. I know Stan and I know he is capable of putting on a great show.


----------



## V-TRAIN

cool, will get one, glad i saw this was about to order a blob, this looks like a fun project.


----------



## IrregularPulse

buckman2591 said:


> I'm 15 minutes away. Planned on attending all 3 days


What show is coming up in Columbus? I'm about 40 minutes South.


----------



## buckman2591

Deer & Turkey Expo sir. It's at the Ohio expo center. Website for it is : deerinfo.com/Ohio


----------



## mebe007

Do you ever make the VA outdoorsman show? Its usually in Aug


----------



## IrregularPulse

Thanks Buckman. Any archery shows in the Columbus to Cincinnati area coming up that you know of? I thought I heard about one geared more toward archery and less toward hunting.


----------



## buckman2591

Not that I can think of other than the deerassic classic in caimbridge Ohio August 2-3


----------



## thirdhandman

March 15 thru 17 in Columbus ohio. Deer and Turkey expo at the fairgrounds. The other one just for bow hunting is the bow hunting super show at the IX center in Cleveland.
Both are good shows but the Cleveland show should have more archery gear.


----------



## thirdhandman

mebe007 said:


> Do you ever make the VA outdoorsman show? Its usually in Aug


Ya Mean the one in Richmond put on by Hugh Crittenden? Indubitably we will be there. Info is on our web sight with a link to them. www.thirdhandarchery.com


----------



## mebe007

thirdhandman said:


> Ya Mean the one in Richmond put on by Hugh Crittenden? Indubitably we will be there. Info is on our web sight with a link to them. www.thirdhandarchery.com



Yeah that's the one. Its a ways away still but I'll have to cone find you. Always nice putting a face to a name. I don't think I can wait that long for a rag bag though lol


----------



## V-TRAIN

man, this thread is so long, tried to find it, how many shots do you get before you replace the front, ballpark, not using broadheads.


----------



## buckman2591

I got 15,000 on the 5 spot side


----------



## buckman2591

buckman2591 said:


> I got 15,000 on the 5 spot side


Replacing is a quarter sized hole in target face


----------



## buckman2591

Keep in mind I added 4 spots to that target face as well


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Jim, will you be at the Iowa Deer Classic this year?

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## V-TRAIN

buckman2591 said:


> Keep in mind I added 4 spots to that target face as well


k, i have some arrowmat targets also, i could always throw one of those up there once surface is gone.


----------



## Notvaporlocked

I ordered a set of skins last wednesday and can't wait to get them. I'm starting on the box today.

I have not been able to locate all the clothes I need yet but have feelers out to local hotels and retirement homes. Has anyone experimented with strips of carpet?


----------



## buckman2591

I've used carpet strips, however over time the carpet deteriorates compared to the clothes


----------



## Markliep

Have shot a couple thousand arrows into the target so far in temps between -10C -> -25C starting from 30yds & out & I'm pretty impressed with the 'self-healing' properties of the fabric so far, especially when colder temps seem to put quite a stress on anything archery-related (see the pic below). One modification to make the target a lot lighter, I contacted my local Got J-NK franchise & they're very happy for me to take any foam sofas/mattresses whenever so I stapled the target covers to two 4'x4' frames & screwed them on the front & back to allow easy opening & closing: the foam mattress material's in the middle - M.


----------



## buckman2591

Nice work mark. Do you shoot a compound at all?


----------



## briwayjones

thirdhandman said:


> briwayjones: That is a great question. There is no one answer. It sounds to me that you are using some dense material such as blue jeans. Too much dence material in a lighter weight bow will cause bounce outs.


I have various kinds of material from bed sheets to jeans. Most of it is more along the lines of bed sheets and button up shirts or T-shirts. I stuffed everything in layers, but I stuffed it pretty tight. I was thinking the arrows would kind of slip in between the layers but it doesn't seem to be working well. Most of the arrows just flop out of the target because they didn't penetrate enough.


----------



## buckman2591

Used to layer, now I get more target life by just throwing it in and getting everything nice and firm when covered with a skin


----------



## strife

knocked up one of the target skins today, just got to put the trap door in, 

Year 8 wood working skillz in action.


----------



## strife

now with doggie door


----------



## Markliep

No wheelie for me yet - have found with the foam tho' that 20 yds or less is not so good as the fletchings get damaged & I'm not shooting more than 47# - M


----------



## ThunderEagle

Markliep said:


> No wheelie for me yet - have found with the foam tho' that 20 yds or less is not so good as the fletchings get damaged & I'm not shooting more than 47# - M


I was wondering about that, that foam isn't going to be that great a stopping arrows.


----------



## Markliep

For the closer distance field points & BHs I've found stuffing triple-layered poly pro sand bags with bubble wrap/plastic bags & hanging them in front of a theclarger target box is not too bad a solution - i like to shoot small balloons so its easy to attach them to the bags - M


----------



## buckman2591

Keep in mind, once a broadhead punctures a third hand archery target skin, it voids the lifetime replacement warranty


----------



## Markliep

Dont use this one as the backdrop - have a very beat up foam & masking tape one...


----------



## TRMATTERN

*Thanks for a great thread*


----------



## thirdhandman

TRMATTERN said:


> View attachment 1586077


Sweeeeet TRMATTERN. You will get years of shooting with that one.


----------



## hiwese1

I just spent a long time reading up to this point and haven't read anyting about crossbow shooting. How will the target hold up to crossbow arrows and will the clothes hold up to the arrows as well or should I build it a little deeper.


----------



## mebe007

there is a good video on their website and he shoots a crossbow at it from like 5 feet and does exceptionally well.


----------



## thirdhandman

hiwese1 said:


> I just spent a long time reading up to this point and haven't read anyting about crossbow shooting. How will the target hold up to crossbow arrows and will the clothes hold up to the arrows as well or should I build it a little deeper.


Hiwese: Great question. Used to be no problem at all with just the rag bag. Using the DIY target skins one can build the target as thick as necessary. We have shot up to 375 fps with no issues. At the ATA this year I shot the Scorpyd 165 into the 12" thick target and it did penetrate the back skin by about 2 inches. The Scorpyd was shooting a 400 gr arrow at 425 fps. If one is going to shoot over 350 fps or over 75 lb ke it is best to make the target thicker. We made the ones in our back yard out of 3/4" Plywood. 3'x3'x16" deep. That stopped arrows of 685 gr shot at 349 fps approximately 180 lbs ke.


----------



## ThunderEagle

thirdhandman said:


> That stopped arrows of 685 gr shot at 349 fps approximately 180 lbs ke.


Sweet Jesus, what bow or crossbow is that?


----------



## thirdhandman

Whack&Stack is an AT'er from W. Va. He is a huge man. 6' 8 375 lbs. He is an x foot ball player. His bow is called the Roid. It is PSE on steroids. A 115 lb. bow with a 32" draw length. He did a video using our rag bag that he built into a box target before we made diy skins. He built the target then stood back and shot it from 10 foot. It stopped the arrows as they should. The best part is he had his 3 1/2 year old daughter pull his arrows. Since then He came by our home to break in the new DIY Range targets and they worked flawlessly.


----------



## ThunderEagle

Does the arrow bother to stop long enough to do any damage when he shoots a deer?


----------



## thirdhandman

Never had the pleasure to hunt with him. So I haven't seen the damage. My guess is he could use a Grim Reaper and shoot from the front to back and gut it at the same time. LOL At first I thought why 115 lbs? He pulls 115 easier than I pull 60 lbs.


----------



## hiwese1

Thanks, I think that I will make the 16" just to be on the safe side.


----------



## thirdhandman

hiwese1; A sheet of 1/2 exterior plywood ripped to 16" will give you 6 pieces 3'x 16". If you use a 2"x2"x16" for bracing and screw into like shown in the beginning of this thread it will be more than enough. 16" of penetration should stop a 12 ga. shot gun.


----------



## thirdhandman

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Jim, will you be at the Iowa Deer Classic this year?
> 
> Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


Were not booked into Iowa this year. Sorry!


----------



## thirdhandman

strife said:


> knocked up one of the target skins today, just got to put the trap door in,
> 
> Year 8 wood working skillz in action.



Wow! I don't know how I missed that one. Must have been on the road when it was posted. Looks to nice to shoot. If you have a source of old clothes, uniform rental company, you can sell that target for about $300. We have been selling them locally for $300 and 5 or more $250. We can supply you the skins.


----------



## thirdhandman

Markliep said:


> No wheelie for me yet - have found with the foam tho' that 20 yds or less is not so good as the fletchings get damaged & I'm not shooting more than 47# - M


After twenty years of making targets we have tried quite a few medias. Plastic wrap, foam, paper, leaves, straw, carpet. you name it we tried it. Old clothes were the best we found for the do it yourselfer.


----------



## thirdhandman

absolutecool said:


> Well I finally got my target filled and a chance to fling a few arrows. Nice stoppage and those election signs make some awesome pop when the arrows go through!!
> 
> I am thoroughly pleased with the skins even though my building ability is lacking.


Absolutecool its been a while. How's the target holding up for ya?


----------



## mebe007

well finished mine up this evening. built it with legs so it sits up 3ft. the plan is to hang the rag bag from the bottom side. then when i go to deer camp i can remove the rag bag and take it with me.


















BTW dont mind the mess in my garage. it has been cold and i havent had a chance to get to that part lol. thats on the agenda for the rest of the week lol.

I also plan to build a small shelf coming off each side of the target frame to hold my cube targets so it will be like 1 huge target


----------



## joshlw

Do you still have the larger target covers avail. ? I didn't see them on your web page.


----------



## thirdhandman

No Josh the supplier of the 4' material is out of business. Have not yet found another material that will hold up as well. Still looking. Will post on AT if We do find a new supplier.


----------



## buckman2591

thirdhandman said:


> No Josh the supplier of the 4' material is out of business. Have not yet found another material that will hold up as well. Still looking. Will post on AT if We do find a new supplier.


For those out there that have the questions, the blank ones aren't available, correct?

And the DIY Range Skins are available?


----------



## thirdhandman

Yep Buckey. we still have the Diy 3'x3' printed skins. I'm headed to Perry Ga this morning for a show this weekend. Hold the fort down if you can.
Thanks Buckey.


----------



## buckman2591

Will do!


----------



## hiwese1

Going to pick up my lumber today, ordered my skins yesterday and look forward to this project. I will build it 16" wide for crossbows.


----------



## mebe007

I built mine 15.5" deep because thats all the lumber i had at the house already. and mine is super heavy since the only ply that i already had happened to be 3/4" lol. This thing is a tank.


----------



## thirdhandman

hiwese1 said:


> Going to pick up my lumber today, ordered my skins yesterday and look forward to this project. I will build it 16" wide for crossbows.


Hiwese : good idea especially if shooting over 350 fps .


----------



## Built4CubanLynx

Bump...................


----------



## buckman2591

Thanks for the bump! How's everyone's targets holding up?


----------



## hiwese1

I just started building mine last night, waiting on the targets and tying to collect enough clothing. Instead of using a trash bag I went to a local fabric store and bought 1 yard of black felt that was 72" wide and cut it in half to do both sides. The other thing that I am doing is instead of making a trap door I am making a frame base at the top to ensure the 36"x36" and then I willl screw the top piece on the frame after stuffed full. If I need to get in the box I could easily remove the top piece, I think it will look a little bit cleaner that way.

I am also conteplating putting cardboard or chicken wire to prevent the clothes from bulking out, any recommendation on that?


----------



## mebe007

I cut a big trap door in mine and have no issues. Also no issues here with the clothes bulking out.


----------



## buckman2591

I don't foresee a range target needing chicken wire. It could wear out the target face over time. Try it without chicken wire on the first 1000 shots and judge the need from there. I turn my target to the other shooting face after every 500 shots to prevent bulging


----------



## ThunderEagle

hiwese1 said:


> Instead of using a trash bag I went to a local fabric store and bought 1 yard of black felt
> ....
> I am also conteplating putting cardboard or chicken wire to prevent the clothes from bulking out, any recommendation on that?


No problems with it bulging. The way the skins are stapled to the edges keeps it pretty taught.

On the felt vs trash bag. If all you are doing it providing consistent coloring, no worries, however part of using the trash bag is to help keep rain out of the clothes. Obviously as you shoot it that will get less and less.


----------



## buckman2591

Wd40 is a good water repellant that I've been using on my targets for the past 5 years


----------



## thirdhandman

hiwese1 said:


> I just started building mine last night, waiting on the targets and tying to collect enough clothing. Instead of using a trash bag I went to a local fabric store and bought 1 yard of black felt that was 72" wide and cut it in half to do both sides. The other thing that I am doing is instead of making a trap door I am making a frame base at the top to ensure the 36"x36" and then I willl screw the top piece on the frame after stuffed full. If I need to get in the box I could easily remove the top piece, I think it will look a little bit cleaner that way.
> 
> I am also conteplating putting cardboard or chicken wire to prevent the clothes from bulking out, any recommendation on that?


The beauty of doing the DIY is no two are alike. I will tell you from past experience that chicken wire is not only unnecessary as our fabric doesn't streatch much, but when the wire breaks it will scratch the hell out of you. Also a trap door may not look as nice but does work a whole lot better, as it is much easier to pack the corners at the top and you can get into the target if a field point comes loose and gets stuck in the old clothes. Either way will work.


----------



## mebe007

Well finally got mine completely finished up today and i must say I really like it. The rag bag on the bottom is removable to I can take it to deer camp. then my other two block targets are right there so I can shoot them as well if I choose. Let me know what you guys think.
-Mark


----------



## buckman2591

Nice job mark!


----------



## mebe007

thanks bud, im really pleased with the outcome. btw i dont shoot the deer there lol i move it in front of the targets lol. thinking of getting a bup backstop to hang up though. i have a buddy that is becoming too accustomed to patching my wall. hence the conveyor belt on one side lol


----------



## buckman2591

You could try hanging Stall mats that are available from TSC to eliminate worry of fliers


----------



## mebe007

how expensive are they?


----------



## buckman2591

Found them for $40 local for a 4'x4'


----------



## mebe007

thats not terrible


----------



## ThunderEagle

Warmed up enough today for me to trek down the hill and fling some arrows into my DIY range target. It has been sitting down there in the rain, cold and snow all winter and looks no worse for wear. I did not tarp it, but it does have a small roof. I was getting my target sight dialed in for longer distances with my new VAPs with glue in points instead of using the penatrator inserts. Love this target!


Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckman2591

Glad you love it Thunder!


----------



## sab323

started building my box today, and collecting stuffing material. waiting for skins to arrive...
will post pics when complete.

can't wait to try out the new target!


----------



## thirdhandman

mebe007 said:


> thanks bud, im really pleased with the outcome. btw i dont shoot the deer there lol i move it in front of the targets lol. thinking of getting a bup backstop to hang up though. i have a buddy that is becoming too accustomed to patching my wall. hence the conveyor belt on one side lol


Mebe007: I spent some time in your general neighborhood in the 1970's. I was on the USS Mt. Whitney. 

Could the patches on the wall have anything to do with the bud lights? LOL


----------



## mebe007

thirdhandman said:


> [/COLOR]
> Mebe007: I spent some time in your general neighborhood in the 1970's. I was on the USS Mt. Whitney.
> 
> Could the patches on the wall have anything to do with the bud lights? LOL


Lol not too terrible of an area. Im guessing you were in Norfolk at the naval base? Yes the bud light poster, its from the good ol college days lol. I cant stand the stuff. I like my European and craft beers. 4 things i dont involve drinking with though driving, hunting, archery, and reloading. Its a big no no in my book


----------



## thirdhandman

100% right. Norfolk in the Navy. I like my uncle's Jack and Jim with a little diet coke after hunting, shooting, or driving.


----------



## mebe007

Well sir sounds like we have the same uncle Jim although mine goes quite well with ginger ale. I see jack on occasion though


----------



## jakeeib

Ordered my skins yesterday, going completly redo my my backyard range with three targets. Cant wait to get started building.


----------



## bowhuntingbama

I hate to ask this but do you have blue prints? I am horrible at reading writing and putting these together. Also start to finish using these skins and lowes prices and no money for the clothing, how much should this run me? I hate asking because I know this was answered somewhere before but at reading for 3 hours to find it I would assume go buy one lol. Thanks in advance and wow looks amazing


----------



## buckman2591

$20 for a 2x12, have them cut it into 3ft sections If I remember correctly. I used 12 3" deck screws to hold mine together. Also braced the inside and outside corners to make the target frame stronger. I cut trim to hold the faces down. I also used drywall screws and wood glue to hold the target frame taught and to aide in ease of removal


----------



## thirdhandman

bowhuntingbama said:


> I hate to ask this but do you have blue prints? I am horrible at reading writing and putting these together. Also start to finish using these skins and lowes prices and no money for the clothing, how much should this run me? I hate asking because I know this was answered somewhere before but at reading for 3 hours to find it I would assume go buy one lol. Thanks in advance and wow looks amazing


Should cost less than $60 to complete. Everything else is here in post 1 and 2.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1789551


----------



## buckman2591

Target update: 46,775 shots!


----------



## buckman2591

>300 shots


----------



## thirdhandman

buckman2591 said:


> Target update: 46,775 shots!
> View attachment 1593960


Looks like plenty left in the bottom 5 spots to get 50,000 shots.


----------



## buckman2591

Going to push it to 70K!!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky did you become a trick shooter? Why is the DIY upside down?


----------



## Hopehik

Just ordered some skins, box built, have to cut door in top. I was thinking of building a roof for it but would it be a pain in the arse to flip target? How have other done it?


----------



## ThunderEagle

Hopehik said:


> Just ordered some skins, box built, have to cut door in top. I was thinking of building a roof for it but would it be a pain in the arse to flip target? How have other done it?


If you look at the pictures of mine (pretty sure they are at the top of this thread, maybe in another thread linked in the top of this one) mine actually is just sitting on a table. My roof is actually constructed separate, including the OSB sides, and then just sets on top of the range target. I do screw the OSB into the base to keep it in place. When I want to spin mine around (although I usually just shoot mine from up on the hill in the back side) or repack, refill, etc., a couple of screws out, and that whole roof assembly comes out, and the target is free.

Here is a link to pictures of mine: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1791092&p=1064722472#post1064722472
posts #36 and #37


----------



## buckman2591

thirdhandman said:


> Bucky did you become a trick shooter? Why is the DIY upside down?


It has always been upside down


----------



## ThunderEagle

buckman2591 said:


> It has always been upside down


I was sighting in a new sight the other day and I kind of wished the horizontal line was higher on the skin.


----------



## buckman2591

When I line test, I just use electrical tape


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky: I hope that was before You built your Diy Target. Have ya tried the alignment lines yet? They stay better than electric tape and don't stick to your arrows. They last a lot longer too.


----------



## buckman2591

I use the pre-made lines on everything 50 yards and under, anything past 50 and I use tape in the middle of the target


----------



## GrayTech

Nice target!
I found compressed carpet works really well for an indoor target. And I do mean indoor, I use this one to practice in the hallway of my apartment. 
Here's my new target, just completed...
I may indeed still get myself one of those skins to stretch over the front though.


----------



## thirdhandman

You can make your carpet up to 36" x 36" and staple the skins to it. It will work. Same for the large block targets. On the block targets just use 4 Roofing Cap nails to attach the skins.


----------



## Stoo

I got mine done today. It's really windy out but I had to shoot it. I screwed the board from the cutout to a larger board and just put a handle on it.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## buckman2591

Nice job Stoo!


----------



## thirdhandman

Stoo said:


> I got mine done today. It's really windy out but I had to shoot it. I screwed the board from the cutout to a larger board and just put a handle on it.
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Good looking target there Stoo. Looks like it might have been blowing a little right to left. tough shooting in the wind.


----------



## Stoo

thirdhandman said:


> Good looking target there Stoo. Looks like it might have been blowing a little right to left. tough shooting in the wind.


Yes, that and my poor form! :awkward: My son in law already wants one of these targets. I gave him the web address, he can make his own.


----------



## thirdhandman

Thank you. The kids need shoes.


----------



## buckman2591

So does this guy, a new pair of steel toed rockys in a 10 to be exact


----------



## thirdhandman

Buckey; Any updated pics and numbers on the rag bag?


----------



## buckman2591

Looking at 48,000 even. Trying to break 50,000 by the end of the week. Will take pics on Saturday


----------



## thirdhandman

Bucky: how many bow strings do you go through a year?


----------



## buckman2591

Between two of my personal bows, I have changed strings/cable four times each, so eight sets of threads. 5,000 shots of the grand total were tuning other people's equipment


----------



## ThunderEagle

In theory, spring will be here soon. Time to get your DIY Range target built and ready to go! I can't wait to get out and start shooting greater than 20 yards again!


----------



## truman

This is the target I am building I am going to use landscape cloth for the front and back and was wondering if I should use 2mm coroplast behind it or if it will keep its shape without it? Also I noticed someone asking about cutting the door I just cut it with straight lines then cut the angle on the front of the door easier then trying to cut an angled plunge cut just an idea. It is 36"X36". Can't wait to get it done just have to find some stuffing.


----------



## thirdhandman

truman: You have done everything right so far. If you get our DIY skins you will not need a piece of coroplast to keep its shape. Our skins do not stretch like landscape material. You will not have to paint a bunch of dots on it either. our skins have a life time guarantee and our skins look like a professionally made target.
"If you are gonna be a good archer ya gots to look like a good archer"


----------



## BROX

truman said:


> View attachment 1608763
> View attachment 1608765
> 
> 
> This is the target I am building I am going to use landscape cloth for the front and back and was wondering if I should use 2mm coroplast behind it or if it will keep its shape without it? Also I noticed someone asking about cutting the door I just cut it with straight lines then cut the angle on the front of the door easier then trying to cut an angled plunge cut just an idea. It is 36"X36". Can't wait to get it done just have to find some stuffing.


I'm guessing this is 2x12's that this one is made out of?


----------



## buckman2591

Yes sir Brox! The thicker you make it, the more you can shoot it, within reason!


----------



## truman

Now just finding the stuffing thought that would be the easy part not quite though


----------



## buckman2591

Raid your family's closets!


----------



## truman

not much around and the thrift shop wanted $10 a bag for rags think I will wait until I can get the ag bag plastic from the brother in law


----------



## buckman2591

Try hospitals or uniform suppliers, rest homes, etc


----------



## ilhunter997

Noice


----------



## sl33p3r

Well, I have been lurking for a little while and thought I would finally post something. So here I go. 

I was surprised at just how much old clothes it took to fill. By the time I was done... the target, not counting the base, weighed around 170 pounds (it is 36x36x16). 

I built this a couple weekends ago, have been shooting it on a daily basis, and it is holding up great.

I hope you like it:
















And here is one more from last weekend:















I will say that I was quite excited when I realized what I had done. I have only been shooting archery for a month now, and that Robinhood was pure dumb luck, but I will take it. :mg:

I must say the target skins are pretty damn awesome.


----------



## thirdhandman

First post is a great one. Nice job building. The Target. I especially like the range. Shoot a few and take a dip.


----------



## buckman2591

I'm pumped for 3 days off work in march doing something I love to do and be around. I'm hyped for the Ohio Deer & Turkey Expo!


----------



## BROX

sl33p3r said:


> Well, I have been lurking for a little while and thought I would finally post something. So here I go.
> 
> I was surprised at just how much old clothes it took to fill. By the time I was done... the target, not counting the base, weighed around 170 pounds (it is 36x36x16).
> 
> I built this a couple weekends ago, have been shooting it on a daily basis, and it is holding up great.
> 
> I hope you like it:
> View attachment 1611514
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611516
> 
> 
> And here is one more from last weekend:
> View attachment 1611531
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611528
> 
> I will say that I was quite excited when I realized what I had done. I have only been shooting archery for a month now, and that Robinhood was pure dumb luck, but I will take it. :mg:
> 
> I must say the target skins are pretty damn awesome.


Man what a nice build I hope mine turns out that nice when I get at it.I'm going to build one out of 2x12


----------



## sl33p3r

thanks for the kind words guys...

As for the shooting range; yea it is fun to be able to take a dip in the pool, but I really wish I could get more distance. As it is the furthest distance I can get in my backyard is about 20 yards. Maybe it is time to move to a new house with more property.


----------



## thirdhandman

sl33p3r said:


> Well, I have been lurking for a little while and thought I would finally post something. So here I go.
> 
> I was surprised at just how much old clothes it took to fill. By the time I was done... the target, not counting the base, weighed around 170 pounds (it is 36x36x16).
> 
> I built this a couple weekends ago, have been shooting it on a daily basis, and it is holding up great.
> 
> I hope you like it:
> View attachment 1611514
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611516
> 
> 
> And here is one more from last weekend:
> View attachment 1611531
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611528
> 
> I will say that I was quite excited when I realized what I had done. I have only been shooting archery for a month now, and that Robinhood was pure dumb luck, but I will take it. :mg:
> 
> I must say the target skins are pretty damn awesome.


My I'm getting old. It slipped by me the first time. I really like the back cushion on the chair in the backround of the second picture. How long have ya been shooting that one?


----------



## sl33p3r

thirdhandman said:


> My I'm getting old. It slipped by me the first time. I really like the back cushion on the chair in the background of the second picture. How long have ya been shooting that one?


I got the bag & the DIY skins at the same time. Been shooting at them for about 3 weeks now; shooting anywhere between 50 & 200 arrows a day (the higher number is when my son joins me). I usually have them set at different distances; big one at 20 yards and bag at ~12 yards. Then we either play tac-tac-toe, or call shots for each other to hit.


----------



## buckman2591

Pm'd Jim!


----------



## thirdhandman

sl33p3r said:


> I got the bag & the DIY skins at the same time. Been shooting at them for about 3 weeks now; shooting anywhere between 50 & 200 arrows a day (the higher number is when my son joins me). I usually have them set at different distances; big one at 20 yards and bag at ~12 yards. Then we either play tac-tac-toe, or call shots for each other to hit.


Great way to spend quality time with your kids. Mine used to but have grown up and have their own families to keep them busy.


----------



## BROX

Just ordered 2 sets of skins


----------



## BROX

Just picked up my wood to start the Target project hopefully its done next weekend


----------



## Hopehik

Question- what's the height to the bottom of the box if mounting outside, around 18" or? Thanks


----------



## thirdhandman

When building them on a pedestal I like to have the side upright 2x12's at 5'. The top horizontal board 36". The bottom horizontal board 33". From the top of the top horizontal board, to the bottom of the bottom horizontal board is 36". This raises the target 2'. Put a board to the bottom of both legs to keep from tipping.


----------



## lc12

Jim,
Do you still have any 4 ft X 4 ft. skins?
It does not matter whether they are printed or not.
I read an older post, back in 2012, so I did not know if this size was still available.
Also, I built my box out of 1 x 12 pine.
Do you all think that 12 inches is enough to stop an arrow at 305 fps?
If not, I may have to back my target with carpet.
Thanks Jim.


----------



## thirdhandman

Just met with another manufacturer of fabric today. There are strong possibilities but it will take some testing before we will sell it. 12" will be fine if packed with wadded up old clothes tightly.


----------



## BROX

Got my skins in the mail and my box built today.My buddys supposed to stop by with his stapler tomorrow so hopefully can get it completed


----------



## thirdhandman

Hey BROX make sure to start getting the old clothes, sheets, curtains etc.


----------



## brycet

That's fantastic. Just what I've been thinking about. Thanks a lot!! I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## BROX

thirdhandman said:


> Hey BROX make sure to start getting the old clothes, sheets, curtains etc.


Non of that stuff for me I have an unlimited supply of this cloth covered backing foam at work and the stuff works great shot it at 7 yds and the arrow only went about half way in


----------



## buckman2591

BROX said:


> Non of that stuff for me I have an unlimited supply of this cloth covered backing foam at work and the stuff works great shot it at 7 yds and the arrow only went about half way in


Wait until you're 1-2k shots into it...


----------



## thirdhandman

brox; if you ave an endless supply that works, you my friend are in business.


----------



## HCATech

thirdhandman said:


> Just met with another manufacturer of fabric today. There are strong possibilities but it will take some testing before we will sell it. 12" will be fine if packed with wadded up old clothes tightly.


Ready to do some testing


----------



## Hopehik

Just filled my target with clothes (takes alot), comforters etc and shot last night. All I can say is wow, at 13yds in my basement with my destoryer 350le set at 54lbs, only about 6" of my arrow penetrated the target and they could be pulled out with 2 fingers. Very impressed indeed, thanks everyone for years of enjoyment and a fun build to boot.


----------



## thirdhandman

Hopehik: If you make sure that the field points and inserts match the diameter of the arrow it will last even longer.


----------



## Hopehik

Yes they do, thanks so much.


----------



## thirdhandman

My pleasure! Love seeing another happy AT'er


----------



## buckman2591

Saw Brox target on Facebook and it looks spot on!


----------



## WolfpackNCState

Just ordered a set! Excited for them to get here!


----------



## Notvaporlocked

Finished mine! Took a lot of clothes, the good news is there was a lot of clothes that I didn't realize I needed to get rid of till I really started looking. Now have a lot more closet space. 

Our golden doodle pup Gracie is modeling. Had to put her on the sunny side, when she's in the shadow you cannot see her 









The only thing I would do different is use bigger wheels. It's pretty heavy.


----------



## JeremyReed

Very nice... this is my next project

Jeremy Reed


----------



## buckman2591

Come and see us Sunday at the Deer & Turkey expo in Columbus !


----------



## thirdhandman

Notvaporlocked said:


> Finished mine! Took a lot of clothes, the good news is there was a lot of clothes that I didn't realize I needed to get rid of till I really started looking. Now have a lot more closet space.
> 
> Our golden doodle pup Gracie is modeling. Had to put her on the sunny side, when she's in the shadow you cannot see her
> 
> View attachment 1622960
> 
> 
> The only thing I would do different is use bigger wheels. It's pretty heavy.


Looks great. Spray a little wd40 on the face and the opening at the top to help keep critters out and makes the skins last longer. Nice looking puppy. Bet she is smart.


----------



## jakeeib

Well i spent the weekend building my targets and a new range.

I went all out and decided i wanted these to last the next 20 years. So i built mine out of 2x12 and backed it with 1/2 plywood. Other than that i basically followed the same directions posted on here by others.


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice job Jakeelb!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up. Let us know how the plywood backing works after several thousand shots. I might be over thinking this but I believe the backing will be too solid and not allow the clothing to give. If this happens you will probably be hitting the back board. We use target faces on both sides so when it starts to pack and allow deeper penetration, we just turn the target and shoot the clothing back. Great looking range, Please let us know how it works out.


----------



## jakeeib

thirdhandman said:


> Nice job Jakeelb!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up. Let us know how the plywood backing works after several thousand shots. I might be over thinking this but I believe the backing will be too solid and not allow the clothing to give. If this happens you will probably be hitting the back board. We use target faces on both sides so when it starts to pack and allow deeper penetration, we just turn the target and shoot the clothing back. Great looking range, Please let us know how it works out.


That is a concern of mine also, but i wanted to try and waterproof as much as possible.
I cut a 10 inch opening across the back and added hinges and a lock. I think this will give me plenty of room if i need to readjust the clothes after awhile. 
If the the plywood doesnt work i have some 3/8 rubber sheeting i am going to use instead. 

Thanks


----------



## $bowhunter$

Has anyone tried stuffing the target with plastic wrap such as that companies use to wrap products in? I'm able to get as much of that as I wish from work and it would save me from trying to find enough old clothes for a large target for cheap.


----------



## buckman2591

jakeeib said:


> That is a concern of mine also, but i wanted to try and waterproof as much as possible.
> I cut a 10 inch opening across the back and added hinges and a lock. I think this will give me plenty of room if i need to readjust the clothes after awhile.
> If the the plywood doesnt work i have some 3/8 rubber sheeting i am going to use instead.
> 
> Thanks


Coat the whole target inside and out with wd40. I did and the target retains very little moisture


----------



## buckman2591

$bowhunter$ said:


> Has anyone tried stuffing the target with plastic wrap such as that companies use to wrap products in? I'm able to get as much of that as I wish from work and it would save me from trying to find enough old clothes for a large target for cheap.


Plastic will work, however it has to be replaced at an increased rate with higher amounts of shooting


----------



## Konig

That is exactly what bulldog targets have inside them, and they have a lifetime guarantee




$bowhunter$ said:


> Has anyone tried stuffing the target with plastic wrap such as that companies use to wrap products in? I'm able to get as much of that as I wish from work and it would save me from trying to find enough old clothes for a large target for cheap.


----------



## WolfpackNCState

I ordered my targets Friday and got them today, awesome service! I already had the box built so now I just have to bury some posts and get to shooting. Ill post picks as soon as i get it up, hopefully one day this week.


----------



## thirdhandman

$bowhunter$ said:


> Has anyone tried stuffing the target with plastic wrap such as that companies use to wrap products in? I'm able to get as much of that as I wish from work and it would save me from trying to find enough old clothes for a large target for cheap.


Several of the store bought targets have plastic wrap in them. The plastic tends to melt and stick to the high speed carbon arrows. This wears a soft spot quicker. It is O.K. to use some plastic wrap but I would highly suggest to mix it with old clothes, sheets, table cloths, towels, etc.


----------



## buckman2591

Had some guys ask me about third hand archery when I was in gander mtn earlier. They mentioned that they saw me in the booth. I gave them both your cards. Asked about the bow holders and the targets and if I really shoot that much. Gladly helped them in the right direction with all their questions


----------



## davycrockett

Picked up a set of skins Friday at the expo. Got everything cut for the box just have to get it assembled. My big decision is to hang it under a permanent "shed" or make it portable with wheels(Lord knows I already have enough crap to mow around!) guess ill get the box built then go from there. I already have several trash bags full of old clothes and such. I gotta get this project done before the Lake Erie walleye fire up!:shade:


----------



## thirdhandman

Davy: If you have the yard room it is much more convenient to spray a little weed killer near the post on one like this.













If you don't have the room, put it on wheels for easy moving.
Most of all ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckman2591

Great looking targets guys!


----------



## CyWulf

Question for everyone who has built one. I plan on ordering my skins and building mine soon. I am building mine 3'x6' with both skins on front and going to make it permanent on my land. That way my kids and I can all shoot at the same time.

Question I have is since it is so large, could I get away with using 2x8 for the frame and not have to worry about arrows coming out the back? I planed on stuffing it with plastic since it will sit outside year long and I would not have to worry about wet clothing inside.

I have not finished my bow yet but it is in my sig.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThunderEagle

If it were me, I'd make two, and make them deeper. I think you'll have too much of a settling problem(the filling) trying to make it that big. Other than that, I like to shoot VAPs, and if you pound the same spot enough, you eventually wear the clothes out, and need to repack/adjust/add to the filling. The less width you have, the more often that maintenance will happen IMO.


----------



## CyWulf

ThunderEagle said:


> If it were me, I'd make two, and make them deeper. I think you'll have too much of a settling problem(the filling) trying to make it that big. Other than that, I like to shoot VAPs, and if you pound the same spot enough, you eventually wear the clothes out, and need to repack/adjust/add to the filling. The less width you have, the more often that maintenance will happen IMO.


Sorry...I should have mentioned that there will be a 2x8 in the middle of the target to make this essentially two separate 3x3 targets. This will give me a spot to staple the targets in the middle as well as help keeping the fill more uniform.

Thanks for the thought.


----------



## buckman2591

Make two separate targets and set them side by side. Makes it easier to fill/ pack and rotate targets to shoot the opposite sides after every 500-1000 shots. This reduces bulging and instead of constantly pushing everything to the back of the target only on one side, once you start rotating shooting sides you won't have to worry about bulges, sagging or any of the other common problems associated with single side shooting faces... Except pass throughs, unless you maintain your targets that is


----------



## CyWulf

buckman2591 said:


> Make two separate targets and set them side by side. Makes it easier to fill/ pack and rotate targets to shoot the opposite sides after every 500-1000 shots. This reduces bulging and instead of constantly pushing everything to the back of the target only on one side, once you start rotating shooting sides you won't have to worry about bulges, sagging or any of the other common problems associated with single side shooting faces... Except pass throughs, unless you maintain your targets that is


That being the case, should I be using 2x10s? I really do not want to go with 2x12s to help keep the weight and amount of plastic fill required down.


----------



## thirdhandman

The minimum I would suggest is 12". I wouldn't worry about the clothes getting wet unless you plan on bringing them in the house. You will be much happier in the end if you fill with clothes. I know plastic does work but just not as well. If you pound the front of the target and don't shoot the back, eventually it will bulge and pull at the fabric where it is attached to the wood. This will make it fray and pull apart. The target was designed to be shot from both sides so there isn't a bulging issue. What are you planning on putting on the back?


----------



## CyWulf

thirdhandman said:


> The minimum I would suggest is 12". I wouldn't worry about the clothes getting wet unless you plan on bringing them in the house. You will be much happier in the end if you fill with clothes. I know plastic does work but just not as well. If you pound the front of the target and don't shoot the back, eventually it will bulge and pull at the fabric where it is attached to the wood. This will make it fray and pull apart. The target was designed to be shot from both sides so there isn't a bulging issue. What are you planning on putting on the back?


I had planned on putting chicken wire on the front, then landscaping fabric, then the target. On the back, assuming I could get the target thick enough with no worries of a pass through ever, I was going to put treated plywood to help stop water infiltration.

Living in the country I have to worry about critters too....figured the plywood would stop them from getting in the back...just have to keep an eye on the front for mouse holes and such.


----------



## thirdhandman

You can try it that way but I don't believe you will be happy with it.


----------



## ThunderEagle

CyWulf said:


> I had planned on putting chicken wire on the front, then landscaping fabric, then the target. On the back, assuming I could get the target thick enough with no worries of a pass through ever, I was going to put treated plywood to help stop water infiltration.
> 
> Living in the country I have to worry about critters too....figured the plywood would stop them from getting in the back...just have to keep an eye on the front for mouse holes and such.


I'd skip the chicken wire, just don't need it IMO (and I don't want to mess up my expensive carbon arrows).

You are never going to 100% prevent a pass through. The material inside will break down, shift to the back, etc. The beauty of this target is you can easily repack and/or add material to the target to keep giving it new life.

Get two sets of skins, and then make is so you can turn them around and shoot the back from time to time. You will eventually breakdown the filler material, and when you do you'll hit the back, if that is plywood, that could get interesting.


----------



## CyWulf

OK....I have been swayed....I will go with 2x12 construction....if I decide to go with clothing, etc....I think I will limit it to a 3x3 target....3x6 would be too heavy to try and turn around.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ThunderEagle

CyWulf said:


> 3x6 would be too heavy to try and turn around.


I really see no advantage to making a 3x6 target vs two stand alone 3x3s. You still need something in the middle to support the skin, and you don't want to be burring arrows into that.


----------



## lc12

Hey Thirdhandman,
Any news on four foot by four foot skins yet????


----------



## thirdhandman

Found another supplier but still trying to match our original fabric.


----------



## paulizzy

how hard do you pack the clothes before it distortes the fase of the target


----------



## buckman2591

Not hard at all. Just enough to compress it as you fill to get all the empty space filled


----------



## thirdhandman

When building a target for heavier poundage bows I pack them with a 2"4" board Jamming it while packing. This doesn't distort the target face if you cram it straight down.


----------



## buckman2591

I'm going to be taking on a new project: pse evo and I want it close to 85lbs so I'm going to start doing my homework


----------



## WolfpackNCState

I finally got a little time to throw it together. I still need to trim it out and put the roof over it but it will work for the time being. I left enough room under it for another target later or maybe just some other targets I get.


----------



## SOconnor

Hey ThirdHand! wanted to show you my semi permanent/portable weather resistant shooting station. ( kind of long name)

Your bag is now, officially 1 year old and its taken quite a few arrows... I couldnt tell you how many, maybe 1000 or 2000 just filling in the rings with marker to keep it visible. 









you can just flip the bag on the S hooks or rotate the entire shelter box. 










"if they don't find you handsome they better find ya handy" :thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## SOconnor

^ its cheezy but when it gets too old to support my bag I burn it haha... scraps serve a purpose some times


----------



## buckman2591

As long as it works for you, it doesn't matter what it looks like


----------



## thirdhandman

SOconnor said:


> Hey ThirdHand! wanted to show you my semi permanent/portable weather resistant shooting station. ( kind of long name)
> 
> Your bag is now, officially 1 year old and its taken quite a few arrows... I couldnt tell you how many, maybe 1000 or 2000 just filling in the rings with marker to keep it visible.
> 
> View attachment 1638293
> 
> 
> you can just flip the bag on the S hooks or rotate the entire shelter box.
> 
> View attachment 1638294
> 
> 
> 
> "if they don't find you handsome they better find ya handy" :thumbs_up:wink:


Looks like it will serve ya well. Put a coat of paint on her and she will last even longer.


----------



## SOconnor

Yea I probably should


----------



## thirdhandman

WolfpackNCState said:


> I finally got a little time to throw it together. I still need to trim it out and put the roof over it but it will work for the time being. I left enough room under it for another target later or maybe just some other targets I get.
> 
> View attachment 1638232
> View attachment 1638236


Wolfpack. Looks like ya got plenty of room for more DIY range skins. Let us know which target wears out first please.


----------



## IBEX 2

I got mine up on 4x4 legs about 8" and cover it when I'm done with a $5 grill cover.Works pretty good!!


----------



## buckman2591

IBEX 2 said:


> I got mine up on 4x4 legs about 8" and cover it when I'm done with a $5 grill cover.Works pretty good!!


I do that with mine when snow starts flying


----------



## thirdhandman

IBEX 2 said:


> I got mine up on 4x4 legs about 8" and cover it when I'm done with a $5 grill cover.Works pretty good!!


Pictures please. Share your ideas with the others.


----------



## WolfpackNCState

Yeah, I have about 200 acres but only around 5 of it is usable, the rest we farm. I will probably order another set or two though, love them!


----------



## PETeach

Here is my DIY range target! Just finished this morning. Took a lot more clothes then expected but looks and works great!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

thirdhandman said:


> Lumber needed.
> [email protected] 4"x6x8'
> [email protected]"x4"x8'
> [email protected] 4'x4'x1/2" plywood
> 
> Dig two holes 2 foot deep and centers at 42" apart
> Place post in hole and fill with cement mix. be sure they are plumb and squared at 45" outside to outside. That leaves exactly enough room to put a 2"x4" on the outside of the post for the roof 2"x4" frame.
> After the cement dries. Cut the tops of the post to the height needed. I angled my top cut slightly for the contour of the roof.
> Frame in the 4'x4' plywood with 2"x4" then set on top of post and screw it together.
> Then frame in the shelf for the target with [email protected] 2"x4"x 40 1/2" and two pieces 2"x4"x10"
> Cover the shelf with a piece of plywood 40"x14"I covered the roof with a piece of corrugated plastic.
> Cut bracing and install under roof out of 2"X4".
> Add about 4 beers and that should do it.


I get all of your plans but have some questions about the shelf. If the posts are 45" outside to outside they would be 38" inside to inside correct? So how does the 40 1/2" and 10" 2x4 framing for the shelf attach? And how does a 40"x14" piece of plywood fit between the posts and does it overlap the frame then? It doesn't look like there is plywood in the below pic, it looks like the target might just be sitting on the 2x4s? Maybe a closer pic of the shelf from a couple of angles would help.

Another couple questions. Does the target just sit on the shelf or is it screwed down? I'm assuming you rotate the target periodically to shoot into both sides but how hard is that to do? I read one post saying the target weighed 170lbs and that seems like it would be pretty heavy to pick up and rotate. Maybe you just need a couple of guys.

Pretty excited to build a couple of these! Thanks for the help!


----------



## thirdhandman

Something here doesn't add up.s. I'm in Madison Wisconsin right now. I'll be back next week. And take measurements for you. I did this on my cell phone. I think the 40 1/2" is wrong. That would make the other numbers off. Give me till next week and I will measure.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Okay no problem. I appreciate you taking the time to help me. Can you answer my other questions?

Does the target the you makie in the first couple posts just sit on the shelf? How hard is it to turn it? How much does it weigh?


----------



## ThunderEagle

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Does the target the you makie in the first couple posts just sit on the shelf? How hard is it to turn it? How much does it weigh?


I have mine just sitting on a table (for lack of a better word) that sits in the yard. Nothing buried at all.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1791092&p=1064730122#post1064730122

The roof actually sets on top of the target, and has screws in the side of the table, I take it off when I need to refill/pack.


----------



## unklechuckles19

Tagged for later.


----------



## buckman2591

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Okay no problem. I appreciate you taking the time to help me. Can you answer my other questions?
> 
> Does the target the you makie in the first couple posts just sit on the shelf? How hard is it to turn it? How much does it weigh?


Depending on how much deeper than the recommended 12", they can go from 150lb dry to 200+


----------



## lc12

Still looking for some 4 ft. X 4 ft. target skins if you come across more material.
I looked at buying a roll of 6 oz. landscape weed barrier, but it is more than I need.


----------



## thirdhandman

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Okay no problem. I appreciate you taking the time to help me. Can you answer my other questions?
> 
> Does the target the you makie in the first couple posts just sit on the shelf? How hard is it to turn it? How much does it weigh?


Just sits on the shelf. It is 16"deep and weight about 150 lbs. not hard to turn at all.


----------



## buckman2591

looks like ill be shooting my hunting setup for awhile until I get my arrow rest back from vapor trail for warranty work


----------



## thirdhandman

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I get all of your plans but have some questions about the shelf. If the posts are 45" outside to outside they would be 38" inside to inside correct? So how does the 40 1/2" and 10" 2x4 framing for the shelf attach? And how does a 40"x14" piece of plywood fit between the posts and does it overlap the frame then? It doesn't look like there is plywood in the below pic, it looks like the target might just be sitting on the 2x4s? Maybe a closer pic of the shelf from a couple of angles would help.
> 
> Another couple questions. Does the target just sit on the shelf or is it screwed down? I'm assuming you rotate the target periodically to shoot into both sides but how hard is that to do? I read one post saying the target weighed 170lbs and that seems like it would be pretty heavy to pick up and rotate. Maybe you just need a couple of guys.
> 
> Pretty excited to build a couple of these! Thanks for the help!


Iowamonsterbuck. Sorry it took so long. Just got back from the Madison Wi. show last night. anyway here is a picture angling from the side so you can get a better idea. 
The uprights are 4x6 faced 4" on front and back, 6" on the sides
Between the 4x6's upright post, the inside spread of the upright post is 38", the outside to outside spread of the post is 45".
The shelf is attached by a 2x4'x 12" on the outside of the uprights. The front and back of the shelf are 2"x4" x48" which are screwed into the 2x4x12".
The roof is a couple 2x4's front and back 48" each. The sides are what ever you want 4'x4' roof is pretty good size. My roof is only 3'x4' and is a little small.
Hope this helps ya.


----------



## buckman2591

That setup looks mighty slick! Makes me feel like I should go outside and cut the grass and cut all the buttons/ metal junk off of everything that's going in my new target


----------



## olemil4me

just ordered minw saving this for when I build it


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Thanks. I'll post up some pictures when I get them done. Great thread!


----------



## Jushogn

Just built this in my back yard last weekend.


----------



## BigShow

Jushogn said:


> View attachment 1645156
> Just built this in my back yard last weekend.


I think there's room for a hammock in there. Very nice.


----------



## wpod

( tag, to read later)

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackbow215

@ThirdHandMan How much did this project cost in materials to build?


----------



## buckman2591

Blackbow215 said:


> @ThirdHandMan How much did this project cost in materials to build?


$60


----------



## Lkyman

I have my target faces in and most of the box built, thinking I went with a little overkill. I will post pictures when I'm finished. May be a couple of weeks though.


----------



## buckman2591

Lkyman said:


> I have my target faces in and most of the box built, thinking I went with a little overkill. I will post pictures when I'm finished. May be a couple of weeks though.


Nothing is considered overkill if it works for you and gives you years of use!


----------



## thirdhandman

Lkyman said:


> I have my target faces in and most of the box built, thinking I went with a little overkill. I will post pictures when I'm finished. May be a couple of weeks though.


The only over kill I can think of is a box that is deeper than your arrows are long. We will be interested in seeing the pix.


----------



## Via47126

How much does this target weigh filled with clothes and all?


----------



## thirdhandman

the weight of the target will vary greatly depending on type of lumber used. Treated or interior grade lumber have drastically different weight. I have a 2x12 interior grade lumber that weighs about 100 lbs. I have a ply wood 16" deep that weighs about 150 lbs.


----------



## barebow52

I am planning on using my target skin differently. I'm gonna mount it on the front of two 4x4's for the purpose of a flat face. My bag target will be hanging on the backside . 4x4's will be cemented in the ground. I'm hoping i can get the face stapled on really tight. Do these faces loosen up alot after shooting or do they stay relatively tight

Thanks


----------



## buckman2591

barebow52 said:


> I am planning on using my target skin differently. I'm gonna mount it on the front of two 4x4's for the purpose of a flat face. My bag target will be hanging on the backside . 4x4's will be cemented in the ground. I'm hoping i can get the face stapled on really tight. Do these faces loosen up alot after shooting or do they stay relatively tight
> 
> Thanks


Staple every two inches and make sure face is tight as you go . Put a security trim over it after you're done and you won't have to worry about it getting loose


----------



## Blackbow215

Anyone consider mixing clothes with pine shavings for volume and absorbency? Do you think that would be an effective stuffing solution?


----------



## ManInBlue

This may have been covered, but there are 24 pages so I didn't read every page...

What's the weight of the rag bag once filled? Seriously considering getting one (or two) but I will be moving it in and out each time I shoot.


----------



## buckman2591

Blackbow215 said:


> Anyone consider mixing clothes with pine shavings for volume and absorbency? Do you think that would be an effective stuffing solution?


No sir. The pine will retain moisture just the same as clothing however it's worth a try


----------



## olemil4me

I have a bag from third hand and it is stuffed with shrink wrap and is holding up great... Just got some of the flat target faces and as soon as my new house is built I will be building one in my backyard


----------



## thirdhandman

ManInBlue said:


> This may have been covered, but there are 24 pages so I didn't read every page...
> 
> What's the weight of the rag bag once filled? Seriously considering getting one (or two) but I will be moving it in and out each time I shoot.


Depends on what type rags used,and how tight they are packed.average weight is about 30pounds.


----------



## SkyHook

Neighbor and I just finished a DIY target and are building another today. Built the 3x3 box as shown on page 1. Ours was a little wider as we already had some plywood ripped. Covered each face with a layer of Landscaping cloth and then put four layers of a blue tarp over that on each side. Trimmed in 1x2 to create a 1" airgap and ordered the tic-tac-toe faces to go on over that. Adding some 4"4x15" legs and a shingled roof this afternoon.

Will post pics once the DIY faces arrive and are installed. 

Great Thread..... glad I found it

fwiw, we bought bags of unusable cloths from a local thrift shop. Ran 30 cents / pound and we started with 150 lbs. 

Figure total costs into two targets around 200$ including stuffing, materials, and faces. Great deal considering what a commercial target this size would run...


----------



## davycrockett

Finally got my target done! Got the skins at the Ohio deer and turkey expo. People aren't kidding when they say it takes a lot of clothes! I made the box 14" deep. I wanted to be able to move the target to mow around hence the wheels on the cart. Only got 10shots into target so far (after working on target most of the day I was wooped!) but at 30 yds I was only getting 6" of penetration. This target is gonna be fun! Thanks for a great product Thirdhandman.:thumbs_up


----------



## buckman2591

davycrockett said:


> Finally got my target done! Got the skins at the Ohio deer and turkey expo. People aren't kidding when they say it takes a lot of clothes! I made the box 14" deep. I wanted to be able to move the target to mow around hence the wheels on the cart. Only got 10shots into target so far (after working on target most of the day I was wooped!) but at 30 yds I was only getting 6" of penetration. This target is gonna be fun! Thanks for a great product Thirdhandman.:thumbs_up


On behalf of Third Hand Archery, we are glad you like your new target! We met alot of our industry friends and made new ones along the way at the Ohio Deer & Turkey Expo


----------



## thirdhandman

davycrockett said:


> Finally got my target done! Got the skins at the Ohio deer and turkey expo. People aren't kidding when they say it takes a lot of clothes! I made the box 14" deep. I wanted to be able to move the target to mow around hence the wheels on the cart. Only got 10shots into target so far (after working on target most of the day I was wooped!) but at 30 yds I was only getting 6" of penetration. This target is gonna be fun! Thanks for a great product Thirdhandman.:thumbs_up



Great Job davycrockett. Perfect height, built well, and looks nice. Thanks for posting up pictures for the other AT'ers to see. You are going to really appreciate your efforts in about 10 years when you get it broke in. LOL


----------



## jakeeib

Did you ever get 4x4 skins? I thought i read that but sure couldn't find it again
Thanks
Jake


----------



## thirdhandman

jakeeib we are still testing different fabrics. None for sale yet.


----------



## crazy4bucks

How thick would you recommend building the target to consistent stop arrows from fast 70 lb bows with heavy arrows.


----------



## buckman2591

crazy4bucks said:


> How thick would you recommend building the target to consistent stop arrows from fast 70 lb bows with heavy arrows.


Atleast 16-18" deep. Mine is 18" deep and it stops my 70lb evo arrows just fine


----------



## jakeeib

thirdhandman said:


> jakeeib we are still testing different fabrics. None for sale yet.


Okay thanks, are you able to get the 3x3 blank? just no images?


----------



## thirdhandman

crazy4bucks said:


> How thick would you recommend building the target to consistent stop arrows from fast 70 lb bows with heavy arrows.


Naturally the thicker the better up to 20" if you like. I have tested 12" with shirts, towels, sheets. up to 375fps with a 425 gr arrow with no problems when rotating spots. If you shoot the same spot over and over eventually you will go through.


----------



## Blackbow215

Thirdhand - Do you guys have a facing that just has the 3d target rings printed on? And in actual 1:1 size. I'd be interested in getting a 3x3 of that. i am sure others would be too...


----------



## buckman2591

Blackbow215 said:


> Thirdhand - Do you guys have a facing that just has the 3d target rings printed on? And in actual 1:1 size. I'd be interested in getting a 3x3 of that. i am sure others would be too...


No sir, we do not have a target skin offering in the configuration you're referring to


----------



## lc12

crazy4bucks said:


> How thick would you recommend building the target to consistent stop arrows from fast 70 lb bows with heavy arrows.





buckman2591 said:


> Atleast 16-18" deep. Mine is 18" deep and it stops my 70lb evo arrows just fine


My target box is 4 ft. x 4 ft. and is only 12 inches deep.
I am shooting my bow at 70 lbs DW and my arrows are only going about four inches into the target.
I LOVE this target and should last forever!!!


----------



## ManInBlue

thirdhandman said:


> Depends on what type rags used,and how tight they are packed.average weight is about 30pounds.


That's not bad.

Ordered one this afternoon. Can't wait to stuff it and sling some arrows at it. May end up hanging it, but doubtful since a move is in the not very distant future.


----------



## jwshooter11

I have quite a few old bag targets that are all shot out. I bet the stuffing from those would work great in this target!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThunderEagle

jwshooter11 said:


> I have quite a few old bag targets that are all shot out. I bet the stuffing from those would work great in this target!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


Depends. The stuff in the morelle range bag isn't. The remains of my monster bag isn't too bad, but is mainly filler in bottom. Arrows can get hung up in it.

Old clothes are the best.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckman2591

jwshooter11 said:


> I have quite a few old bag targets that are all shot out. I bet the stuffing from those would work great in this target!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


I've got three old targets inside a rag bag, definitely worth the effort!


----------



## thirdhandman

Blackbow215 said:


> @ThirdHandMan How much did this project cost in materials to build?


$35 skins plus shipping
$20 2x12
$5 screws and staples
old clothes.
$65 should pretty well cover a basic target.


----------



## sgrappone

Completed my build yesterday.


----------



## Rogue Rich

Ordered my target faces yesterday, how long does it usually take to receive them?


----------



## thirdhandman

sgrappone said:


> Completed my build yesterday.
> View attachment 1656336


Nice job sgrappone!!!!!:thumbs_up. Spray a little WD40 on the skins and it will help keep the bugs out.


----------



## lc12

Thirdhandman is your "GO TO GUY" for target bags and skins!
Great product and wonderful customer service.
You all won't be sorry to have purchased a Thirdhandman product!


----------



## thirdhandman

Rogue Rich said:


> Ordered my target faces yesterday, how long does it usually take to receive them?


Can't tell by your AT name but it should make it to Ny by monday.


----------



## Lkyman

thirdhandman said:


> The only over kill I can think of is a box that is deeper than your arrows are long. We will be interested in seeing the pix.



Almost done, and I thought I was brilliant with putting wheels on it, now I learn I'm a johnny-come-lately! 

My stuffing is a bit different. I got on Craigslist and picked up a free couch, those couch pillows pack real nice. It is about 3/4 full and from 4 yards I got about 14" penetration. I packed it down some and backed out of the barn and shot from 15yards and got less. I need to get the edge boards on both sides before I finish filling and packing. I will post pictures when finished.


----------



## Rogue Rich

thirdhandman said:


> Can't tell by your AT name but it should make it to Ny by monday.


Awesome! Sounds like I better get building the wood box this weekend then.


----------



## sgrappone

thirdhandman said:


> Nice job sgrappone!!!!!:thumbs_up. Spray a little WD40 on the skins and it will help keep the bugs out.


I sprayed it today.


----------



## ManInBlue

Ordered a rag bag Tues evening, received it today! It takes A LOT of fabric to fill the bag. It stops arrows like I've never seen! WOW!! I love this thing!! Definitely going to be ordering more bags and/skins from 3rd Hand!! Nice job. Sure hope I can make it to the Ganza in Jackson to thank you in person.

Gonna stuff some more to fill in holes made while shooting (voids in the fabric, not the face). The clothes move & settle as you shoot.

Can't wait to get moved and put in some permanent huts.


----------



## ManInBlue

lc12 said:


> Thirdhandman is your "GO TO GUY" for target bags and skins!
> Great product and wonderful customer service.
> You all won't be sorry to have purchased a Thirdhandman product!


^^^^ What he said!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Mib; Thank you for the kind words. Happy you like it.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## SkyHook

Thirdhandman,

I ordered a set of faces on 4/20 paid by paypal. When should I expect to see them?

PM sent with paypal transaction number. 

Thanks.


----------



## nobenz

Thirdhandman,
Would shredded rubber make a good filler?


----------



## buckman2591

Try it, you might like it


----------



## ngurb

*great idea*

spent the afternoon making a diy target based upon this thread. so far i don't have a dollar into it. wood was recycled from pallets. lanscape fabric was leftover from a flower garden years ago. still have to make the stand and roof, but i have a half bag of shingles left. i am putting a layer of cedar chips in the bottom i have leftover from duck boxes might help with bugs. have to start collecting clothes now.


----------



## thirdhandman

spent the afternoon making a diy target based upon this thread.


You have spent a lot of time on this and it shows. Nice job! Hope the shooting area is 36"x36" So you can use the Third Hand DIY Range Target Skins.


----------



## thirdhandman

nobenz said:


> Thirdhandman,
> Would shredded rubber make a good filler?


I think it would do well as a filler in the middle with some clothing on both sides. The clothing would help keep the rubber in the target. If you try it let us know. There may be other AT'ers with access to shreaded rubber.


----------



## cnvf250

I finally got around to making my DYI target today... I went a little fancy with composite deck material instead of a 2x12. I still have the trim to put on. I applied the stain to it before cutting Will apply a few more coats and it will be ready to go.


----------



## thirdhandman

cnvf250 said:


> I finally got around to making my DYI target today... I went a little fancy with composite deck material instead of a 2x12. I still have the trim to put on. I applied the stain to it before cutting Will apply a few more coats and it will be ready to go.


That is going to be one good looking target. Something you can be proud to put in the yard and say you built it yourself.


----------



## thirdhandman

Just finished one to use at the shows. Wanted to make it look a little better.


----------



## CyWulf

thirdhandman said:


> Just finished one to use at the shows. Wanted to make it look a little better.
> View attachment 1658460
> View attachment 1658461


Nice looking target....should help sell more skins!


----------



## CyWulf

Ordered my skins yesterday....can't wait to get them and finish my target. Have it half full of cloths, sheets and a couple old pillows. So far I have not spent anything on the filling.

Now to order the rest of my bow equipment so I have something to shoot at it. My daughters will get more use out of it than I will with their PVC bows.


----------



## thirdhandman

Cywulf: Thanks for giving us a try and buying American. The clothing mentioned sounds good. Not sure about a pillow although is shouldn't be a problem with a PVC bow.:jksign:


----------



## CyWulf

thirdhandman said:


> Cywulf: Thanks for giving us a try and buying American. The clothing mentioned sounds good. Not sure about a pillow although is shouldn't be a problem with a PVC bow.:jksign:


I was wondering about the pillows myself.....at least my arrows will have somewhere cozy to rest their tired head!


----------



## perrys no peep

Awesome Show Target thirdhand man!

My bow is shooting 326 fps with a 355 gr arrow,and I only get about 4'' penetration, 

Great USA made target, keep up the good work!


----------



## thirdhandman

that is smoking fast for those short arms you have. :jksign:


----------



## fishuntbike

This targets are really top of the line in regards to durability..IMHO , see how I abused it with my shooting machine ......

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ptdWt6rgaY0


www.sixsigmaarchery.com


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice job fhb. As accurate as that is you will want to rotate aiming spots. If one keeps hitting the same hole, it will eventually go through a telephone pole. How much was the cost of the shooter to build?


----------



## buckman2591

thirdhandman said:


> Nice job fhb. As accurate as that is you will want to rotate aiming spots. If one keeps hitting the same hole, it will eventually go through a telephone pole. How much was the cost of the shooter to build?


$60 for mine


----------



## fishuntbike

I shoot on different spots , cost is more to the Ryobi stand $100 and $35 for the digital measure, winch $25 others $45 ..total around low $200. I use this in my shop tuning bows for customers.


----------



## fishuntbike

buckman2591 said:


> $60 for mine




What kind of shooter to cost $60?


----------



## buckman2591

fishuntbike said:


> What kind of shooter to cost $60?


Just a simple draw board with a release attachment


----------



## thirdhandman

fishuntbike said:


> I shoot on different spots , cost is more to the Ryobi stand $100 and $35 for the digital measure, winch $25 others $45 ..total around low $200. I use this in my shop tuning bows for customers.


Didn't know you had a pro shop. I didn't know pro shop owners had time to fish hunt and bike.LOL $200 to build a shooting machine is the least I've heard of costing. Nice job!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## fishuntbike

Garage is my man cave / shop.....most customers are from archery clubs and local shooters.visit my web www.sixsigmaarchery.com


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice Man cave. With the tools necessary to do the job right.


----------



## Lkyman

Almost finished now, just a few more things.

My brother who is a contractor told me I way over engineered this thing.

The frame of the target is from a pallet that I got at work, a machine came in on it. The wheels are from Harbor Freight, 5/8" round stock from local metal shop.
























It is filled with a free couch from Craigslist. I saw the post about the foam rubber, but this doesn't have much in it. This is mostly pillow type stuffing, and the protective lining around the springs.

It is not quite full, and needs to be packed a little tighter. 









I can wheel it of the barn and shoot and then wheel it back in.


----------



## kebowhunter

I just got two sets of skins in the mail today, thanks for the fast shipping! I hope to build the targets asap, can't wait to try the target system out. It will be nice to have a 3x3 target for long range shooting and something that won't wear out in no time.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

turned out really nice there Lkyman!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Lkyman said:


> Almost finished now, just a few more things.
> 
> My brother who is a contractor told me I way over engineered this thing.
> 
> The frame of the target is from a pallet that I got at work, a machine came in on it. The wheels are from Harbor Freight, 5/8" round stock from local metal shop.
> 
> View attachment 1663567
> 
> 
> View attachment 1663570
> 
> View attachment 1663576
> 
> 
> It is filled with a free couch from Craigslist. I saw the post about the foam rubber, but this doesn't have much in it. This is mostly pillow type stuffing, and the protective lining around the springs.
> 
> It is not quite full, and needs to be packed a little tighter.
> 
> View attachment 1663580
> 
> 
> I can wheel it of the barn and shoot and then wheel it back in.



Very nice Lkyman! Save the pictures. We will be having another contest starting on the 4th of July. our one year anniversary to the DIY Range Target Skins. Nice Job.:thumbs_up


----------



## Lkyman

I will post some picture of the bottom later. The box is lag bolted to two 4X4s' running across, and the frame is 5/4 deck board, everything is glued & screwed. I picked up some brass bushings from the local gear supply we use at work, so the axle is riding in bushings not the wood. It is 20" deep. I intend to put an eye bolt in the 4 X 4 and drill a hole in the front of the deck board and tie a rope so I have something to pull it with.

My brother wanted to know how many hours I had in it, I told him it would have been a lot less if we built it in his shop.


----------



## T-Nation

Got tired of buying a 1-2 year target.... so...


----------



## beanhill911

Awesome!


----------



## thirdhandman

T-Nation said:


> Got tired of buying a 1-2 year target.... so...
> 
> View attachment 1670063
> 
> View attachment 1670066
> 
> View attachment 1670068
> 
> View attachment 1670069
> 
> View attachment 1670070


T-Nation That is awsome. I really feel honored that your first post ever was this. Great job and thanks for posting. Be sure to enter in the contest will start it tonight and vote on the 4th of july.


----------



## Obrion

Just got my skins shipped last week. Built the target on Saturday after my daughters T-Ball game.

The family can now enjoy shooting in the garage!:shade:

Going to paint it sometime this week.


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice job Obrian. You might want to post your picture in the contest in the general archery discussion area.. Could win some cool prizes but also giving Ideas on how to for the other AT'ers. Enjoy! Call me when you wear out all the spots on both sides, and we will replace the skins free for you.


----------



## thirdhandman

Got some of the best looking targets ever on this thread. Now we have some to the best shooters in the world with our targets. This weekend at the IBO Bedford.






Ginger and Jesse Morehead.







Joseph Goza.


----------



## Shellylhf

interested in the target covers(bag) but there's no international shipping, can you give me a quote .Thanks


----------



## thirdhandman

Shellyhf: This is because of export papers etc. To ship one target its $25 for the target. To pick it up take it to the hub, do the export paperwork, fly it across the pond, import paperwork and deliver it cost $44.50 for a total of $69.50 for one target tyd.. Pretty expensive.
When you buy 3 We give a discount on the other 2 targets for a cost of $65 for the three targets. The weight goes up but we put in one box so the charges for shipping only goes up to $54 for a total of $119 for all three targets tyd.
Get a few friends together and buy 6 targets and the cost for all 6 tyd is $195.30 usd.
To order Email what you want to purchase to [email protected] we will need a Postal delivery address, what you would like to purchase and visa, mastercard, or PayPal. The payment information would be more secure if partial info was sent in two different emails.
Thanks for your inquiry


----------



## TheDuke4

I just got mine in. Hopefully start building soon


----------



## thirdhandman

Duke: Start saving the old clothes now. It takes a bunch to fill her.


----------



## Crash_Pilot

Interested in how you built the huts for the targets.


----------



## thirdhandman

The post are 4"x6" set 30 inches deep in the dirt and concreted. Post are set 48" outside to outside. The bottom shelf is 12" deep and 48" 2"x4" framed.


----------



## Crash_Pilot

Great, thank you


----------



## thirdhandman

My pleasure.


----------



## thirdhandman

New Diy contest for the fourth of july. Get your targets posted now.


----------



## JDS-1

Awesome target's! I've been looking to build something like this in my backyard for a while. How long will the target faces last? You still sell them?


----------



## thirdhandman

Thanks. You have found the best for your backyard. Don't know how long they will last as none has ever been worn out yet. If with a field point, you can wear a quarter size hole in every aiming dot, we will replace the skins free. Yes we still sell them and here is a direct link. www.diyarcherytarget.com Order now and enter in the contest. The At members will vote for the winner.


----------



## jmasiakos

Here's mine.... Just need to stuff it and it's good to go...
I added caster wheels for movement in my basement. 

I plan on doing some wood burning etching on the sides when I have some free time.


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice: Got her in time for the contest. If you get her filled soon please post another picture to show others that with the skins, chicken wire is not necessary.


----------



## Rollie83

Definitely getting one of these guys made up!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## jmasiakos

Hey Thirdmanhand, I read in your instructions to spray the target with WD40. But do you spray on inside before putting in clothes or on the outside on top of the skins?


----------



## thirdhandman

We sprayed ours last 4th of July with WD40 on the entire outside of the target and also on the clothing on top in the opening. It seems as though the oil smell is doing a great job of keeping the ants and bugs out. Also makes less wear as the face is lubricated.


----------



## Appalachia

Gotta build me one of these.

Question: when ya'll stuff them full of rags, do you cram them in to the max & stuff some more ?? or just enuff to fill it up & quit ??

Also: have the clothes that are stuffed been cut into pieces or just stuffed in as is, whole ??

reason I'm ask'n is they dont looked swelled out, looks like its just a target bag stapeled over a frame, am I missing something here ??

Thanks guys & great idea THIRDHAND !!


----------



## thirdhandman

How you stuff them greatly depends on whether it is going to be shot under 40 lbs ke or over 130 lbs ke. If you are shooting between these numbers. Cram the corners first and fill the middle as you go. I used the cut out 2' piece for the trap door to pound the clothing in corners and build it up, The clothing is left whole but not folded. Wadd up the clothes and cram them in.
When the fabric is spread out snug and stapled every two inches it will handle cramming the clothing in. The trim boards help keep the arrows from pushing the staples out


----------



## thirdhandman

There are a couple neighbors that come over 3-4 times a week plus customers sometimes bring their bows over. Our targets will have been up 1 year as of July 4th. In all fairness this is one of three and it is at 40 yards but look how little it is worn.






I'll be long gone before this one wears out.


----------



## Appalachia

Thanks for the info gents, mite get around to it this weekend, really need to at least get it framed up.


----------



## thirdhandman

If you have the know how and a power saw, drill and a stapler and all materials. Should be able to finish it in a couple hours.


----------



## weweber3

If I go with a shrink wrap filler, what depth do I need?


----------



## thirdhandman

I have never in 20 years used shrink wrap. I tried it and got too much plastic residue on the arrows for my liking and it wasn't as easy for me to pull arrows as is with clothing.


----------



## weweber3

thirdhandman said:


> I have never in 20 years used shrink wrap. I tried it and got too much plastic residue on the arrows for my liking and it wasn't as easy for me to pull arrows as is with clothing.


I have lots of wrap... not a lot of old clothes.


----------



## thirdhandman

Sorry my friend,I can't advise you on plastic wrap. There are others who have. Hopefully they can chime in for ya.


----------



## jskd

I stuffed my rag bag with shrink wrap and it stops arrows pretty good. The depth is only about 12".


----------



## ELLICOTT

Good morning all. I can't speak for clothing but the shrink wrap in a heavy cardboard box works for me. 60pounds at 25 yards and about 4 to 6 inches,VERY little residue. Plastic bags from supermarket work well too. Have fun. Be blessed.


----------



## ELLICOTT

Pack it,stomp it,kneel on it,pack it again,then it will expand some on it's own.


----------



## ELLICOTT

Jim (Thirdhand Archery) Your target faces and targets look great and even more you are always a big help on here. One word CLASS, You sure have it. Enjoy this day that He has given us.


----------



## Hawkins305

*Thanks thirdhandman*

Thanks for the best gift of sharing your build of an awesome target. I have built five of these and gave my hunting buddies all one for a Christmas gift. They're loving them and I have a place to shoot when I visit their place. I stuffed all mine with used up shrink wrap I get from work and I'm indoor spot shooter hitting the same spot over and over 60 plus arrows at a time and this baby has yet to shoot out!☺ Love it.


----------



## buckman2591

I've used plastic wrap and it definitely stopped them, however in my opinion, they wore out quicker.

Destroyed another Delta Speed bag this weekend, CAN'T wait to add another rag bag to my range


----------



## rembrandt

thirdhandman said:


> With all the rain, it would be a good Day to build a target or two.


Jim, I like to shoot at the NFAA target glued on cardboard. Would Gorilla tape do any harm to the skins? The tape is good stuff and holds when I remove the arrows.


----------



## thirdhandman

Gorilla glue is tough but will not harm the bag. May pull the screen printing off. I would suggest using roofing cap nails. They are rubber headed and have a ribbed shank. They are cheap, will hold the target and will not remove the silk screen.


----------



## rembrandt

thirdhandman said:


> Gorilla glue is tough but will not harm the bag. May pull the screen printing off. I would suggest using roofing cap nails. They are rubber headed and have a ribbed shank. They are cheap, will hold the target and will not remove the silk screen.


I'll give them a try. I haven't been able to find anything to hold the target glued to cardboard like the G tape......... which holds the target on when removing arrows.....I hope it works!

BTW, it isn't glue I use but the tape. The Gorilla tape is good stuff and holds the target on quite well.


----------



## ThunderEagle

rembrandt said:


> BTW, it isn't glue I use but the tape. The Gorilla tape is good stuff and holds the target on quite well.


I use the roofing cap nails to hold targets on. Like 5 bucks for a giant box of them.

As for the Gorilla tape, I actually use that on the skins for when I'm getting sight marks and checking windage, especially at longer distances where I want a little wider line to aim at. Won't hurt the target at all.


----------



## rembrandt

ThunderEagle said:


> I use the roofing cap nails to hold targets on. Like 5 bucks for a giant box of them.
> 
> As for the Gorilla tape, I actually use that on the skins for when I'm getting sight marks and checking windage, especially at longer distances where I want a little wider line to aim at. Won't hurt the target at all.


Thanks....I didn't think the tape would harm the skins and I wish I could fine something that will hold the target on the skins without it (NFAA target on cardboard) being pulled away from the skin when you pull the arrows out.....


----------



## thirdhandman

Reme: Try putting some spray glue on the cardboard to stick the nfaa target on.


----------



## buckman2591

Duct tape has been working for my 5 spot and Vegas faces by just doing a roll on each corner and one in between on the sides


----------



## Tkd-0331

Well it took a while but I finally finished mine. Hitting up people for old clothes is the hardest part of this build in my opinion. Craigslist is also a great source. 

Added some wheels and a grill cover from harbor freight . Cover fits but too thin, corners rip easy. Going to look for a thicker one on clearance since grill season is winding down at box stores.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Uzurmnd247

I filled my box with range target bags after the skins wore out. Mine had burlap inside of them. I stuffed in clothes also, since it is so big. My box is 36"x36" by 24"s thick. I have it in my basement, so I shoot at 20 yds. alot. I rotate it every couple of weeks. My 8 yr. old daughter shoots it as well. Great product.


----------



## mr_matty

Has anyone made one out of 2x10? And is that thick enough to stop the arrows?? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## jgn8541

Tagged


----------



## thirdhandman

ELLICOTT said:


> Jim (Thirdhand Archery) Your target faces and targets look great and even more you are always a big help on here. One word CLASS, You sure have it. Enjoy this day that He has given us.


Thank you my friend. Hope you and your family enjoy it.

Thanks for the best gift of sharing your build of an awesome target. I have built five of these and gave my hunting buddies all one for a Christmas gift. They're loving them and I have a place to shoot when I visit their place. I stuffed all mine with used up shrink wrap I get from work and I'm indoor spot shooter hitting the same spot over and over 60 plus arrows at a time and this baby has yet to shoot out!☺ Love it.
Thank you Hawkins. Does make great Christmas gifts with a personal touch.


----------



## buckman2591

How's everyone's third hand targets holding up?


----------



## thirdhandman

Mine are holding up great. Got 3 neighbors out there shooting as we type.


----------



## rembrandt

mr_matty said:


> Has anyone made one out of 2x10? And is that thick enough to stop the arrows?? Thanks ahead of time.


I don't think you will be happy with a 2X10.....I've reads where others tried that and they were getting pass thrus to soon. I recommend the 2X12. I'm packing mine tight and I'm getting arrows 6 to 9" deep. I've got to pack mine even more to get it where I want it.....


----------



## buckman2591

I've used 2x10 before, but used mending plates to make the box 20" deep


----------



## ndbwhunter

I'm having some issues with the target that I built for my shop. I started stuffing it with old clothes but soon realized that I didn't have nearly enough to stuff the whole thing. A buddy of mine owns a local supply store that distributes rags and stuff to businesses. I got approximately 90lbs of old rags from him to finish stuffing the target. 95% of the target is stuffed (still waiting for another bag of rags). I thought I packed it pretty tight, but last night I had an arrow blow right through and burry the fletchings in the middle of the target (@ 8 yards). Is it too close? 

What should I do to pack it even tighter? I built mine 15" deep and packed it pretty tight. So tight that the front and back of the target are bulging.


----------



## buckman2591

How did you pack it? I ball the material up to make the fabric weave tighter. I used a 2x4 to pack the corners first then finished filling it. A slight bulge is how I have mine setup. I also use trim on the outside to hold the skin tighter.


----------



## ndbwhunter

buckman2591 said:


> How did you pack it? I ball the material up to make the fabric weave tighter. I used a 2x4 to pack the corners first then finished filling it. A slight bulge is how I have mine setup. I also use trim on the outside to hold the skin tighter.


I probably need to pack tighter then. I balled up all the clothes and rags and packed by hand as tight as I could. I stuffed each rag individually for the most part. I'll have to pull some of the stuffing out and use a 2x4 to really pound it down good.


----------



## thirdhandman

ndbwhunter: shirts, pants, towels, sheets etc. No Sweaters or knitted type material and you should be good up to 400fps easily. I do pack mine with a 3 foot length of 2 x 4 for the faster bows.


----------



## ndbwhunter

thirdhandman said:


> ndbwhunter: shirts, pants, towels, sheets etc. No Sweaters or knitted type material and you should be good up to 400fps easily. I do pack mine with a 3 foot length of 2 x 4 for the faster bows.


I didn't put a whole lot of "clothing" in the target, but will the rags still do the trick? I used the good restaurant/bar rags, so I think they would be just as effective as clothing.


----------



## buckman2591

Yes they will still do the trick


----------



## Zarrow

I am trying to order DIY Range Blank Target Skins and its giving me this error when I am trying to checkout

Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01a8'
Object required: 'pkg_nodelist.Item(...)'
/usps_calcv4.asp, line 126 

Is there any other way to order these. I built the frame last week...just need the skins 

Thanks


----------



## thirdhandman

Thanks. Just answered the pm.


----------



## Zarrow

Email sent. Thanks


----------



## buckman2591

I love shooting!


----------



## Himthrume

For you guys who may be taking Vegas or 5 spot target faces to your target... What srr you using under your target face to keep a nice flat surface? I noticed someone used chicken wire. Anyone help me out


----------



## Himthrume

Himthrume said:


> For you guys who may be taking Vegas or 5 spot target faces to your target... What srr you using under your target face to keep a nice flat surface? I noticed someone used chicken wire. Anyone help me out


Please excuse my spelling errors. Stupid fat fingers on my little phone keypad.


----------



## thirdhandman

Himthrume: The diy skins stay flat without chicken wire. Shoot a few hundred arrows then just turn the target.


----------



## pabuck

What is the best way to attach a Vegas 3-spot target to these?


----------



## pa archer

We use cardboard cut to size an hang with nails


----------



## Coopster217

Im new to bow hunting and shooting a bow. I have made several foam targets and I wrap them in plastic wrap. The only reason I have been sticking with foam targets, and avoiding wood is because I am afraid of destroying arrows if I hit the wood. When I say I, I mean my whole family, I bought a bow back in Sept of 2013, I got one for my 16 year old daighter in Oct, my Wife got hers in Dec, and I got my 6 year old son a Diamond Atomic for christmas. We shoot as a family almost every weekend, about 20-25 arrows a person, all depends on the weather and how tired the shoulders get. We go through a foam target rather fast. I really like this design. I just want to know if the wood gets hit, will it destroy the arrow.


----------



## guido316

[/QUOTE] I just want to know if the wood gets hit, will it destroy the arrow.[/QUOTE] 

That question has a lot of answers based on lots of variables. What draw weights are you and your family shooting and from what distance? Are you shooting Aluminum or Carbon, and what size are they? I doubt very much if your son will damage an arrow if he hits the wooden framework, however you and your wife's arrows may become damaged/bent or possibly leave an insert in the frame. I built a 3'X4' lifetime target and have been supremely satisfied with its performance. There are six of us shooting this target for the last 3 years aging from 61 to 10 years old. I'd also recommend that if you are shooting Carbon arrows to flex them often. Good luck!


----------



## pabuck

Thanks for the wonderful target skins!! Built mine yesterday out of 1"x12"s and it works great. Only found 1 spot so far that is kind of soft so I'll continue to add clothing. I mixed in a few pillows along with the clothing.


----------



## thirdhandman

pabuck said:


> What is the best way to attach a Vegas 3-spot target to these?


Try using roofing cap nails. They have a rubber head and a ribbed shank that holds extremely well and is Inexpensive.


----------



## nakedninja

Picked up target skins at the Harrisburg show on Thursday, built the target in my living room on Friday. Followed the instructions that came with the skins and it was an easy build. I bought a large roll of black contractor grade plastic and put 3 sheets thick behind each target skin. I packed it with mostly cotton clothes (shirts, jeans, fleece, sheets, and old baseball caps). I filled the corners and sides first, then filled the middle. I just wadded up the clothes and pushed them in. I was concerned about how tight to pack it, but it isn't very tight and it stops arrows great. I brought the target up to the cabin Friday night and it's in it's home in the garage. I'm not going to spray WD-40 on mine since it will be in the garage at all times. I bought paint too, but decided to leave it the way it is.

I shot each spot from both sides from about 3 yards. Worked great! Was using A/C/C 3-49's at 284fps. Also, shot my indoor 2512's without issue. Glad I bought the skins and did this myself. I'm sure it will last for years. Pictures will not upload???


----------



## thirdhandman

Naked ninja that was quick. I guess the bad weather gave ya a little time to build it. Thanks for stopping by and glad you made the purchase.


----------



## buckman2591

I've been shooting spot rounds on my rag bag twice a week and it's simply a dream to pull arrows from compared to my DIY cardboard compression target


----------



## SmittyNwess

Ok 84 pages so I have not read the whole thread , what material is the skin made out of ? I thought of making a similar Target but was planning on using somthng like the rag bag or replacement bags 

Instead of filling the bag I was gonna make a box and just use the bag as the Target,


----------



## thirdhandman

Same exact material as the Rag Bag. It last longer because there are 40 aiming spots instead of 18.


----------



## SmittyNwess

thirdhandman said:


> Same exact material as the Rag Bag. It last longer because there are 40 aiming spots instead of 18.


Good to know thank you


----------



## BoarHunter73

Been shopping/researching a new target for a while and just ordered my skins yesterday. Excited to try this project. Still trying to figure out how get the target as light as possible as I need to make it portable. I've read almost ALL of these posts and heard repeatably that the best material is clothing - but (for me) the downside to this is the ~100 pound weight. Considering shrink-wrap as I'm guessing this will be lighter. The other option is to put wheels on it and just deal with the weight. Where I live has no yard and I'm going to be taking it down into an irrigation 'ditch' about 100 yards from my house down a slight hill. I can't leave it out and it has to be covered (I live in the city with a stuffy HOA). I've corresponded with Jim over email and on the phone once - he has been great. Just curious if anyone has other suggestions?


----------



## Lkyman

BoarHunter73 said:


> Been shopping/researching a new target for a while and just ordered my skins yesterday. Excited to try this project. Still trying to figure out how get the target as light as possible as I need to make it portable. I've read almost ALL of these posts and heard repeatably that the best material is clothing - but (for me) the downside to this is the ~100 pound weight. Considering shrink-wrap as I'm guessing this will be lighter. The other option is to put wheels on it and just deal with the weight. Where I live has no yard and I'm going to be taking it down into an irrigation 'ditch' about 100 yards from my house down a slight hill. I can't leave it out and it has to be covered (I live in the city with a stuffy HOA). I've corresponded with Jim over email and on the phone once - he has been great. Just curious if anyone has other suggestions?



Lots of good ideas in this thread:


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2039749


----------



## BoarHunter73

"Lots of good ideas in this thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2039749"

Thanks for trying, but maybe it's an old thread? I could only see the 2 embedded pics - most of the links to other pics don't work.


----------



## Lkyman

Mine is on wheels from Harbor freight.


----------



## BoarHunter73

Lkman - sent you a PM


----------



## nakedninja

Love the target. Great day for shooting.


----------



## BoarHunter73

Here's my finished product


----------



## nakedninja

Looks good!


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice job. Hope you get years of enjoyment.


----------



## DomainNE

good stuff here


----------



## 3D JOE

couple quick questions. how much would lumber cost for a 3x3 target? are you guys using pressurized or normal wood? mine would be stored inside when not in use as i plan to put wheels on it like some of the ones pictured here. and if it was left outside i would definitely cover it. and finally, i don't think i have enough clothes to make one but i do have access to feed sacks from a relatives horse farm. would the canvas bags make good stuffing?
thanks joe


----------



## buckman2591

A 12 ft long 12 inch wide 2 inch thick piece of treated lumber would run $15 or so at your local home improvement store. I would suggest getting a 12ft long piece of finish trim to help secure the target face to the frame(in addition to stapling the faces to the frame every 3-4").

I have experimented with ALOT of materials, however feed sacks aren't one of them. I do know that with my experience with the plastic used to wrap pallets, it takes a lot of compressed material. That might carry over for the feed sacks as well


----------



## 3D JOE

> I would suggest getting a 12ft long piece of finish trim to help secure the target face to the frame(in addition to stapling the faces to the frame every 3-4").


Great idea! would've never thougth of that on my own lol. Any other thoughts of feed sacks for stuffing?


----------



## buckman2591

Might need 2-3 50 gallon sacks in order to pack it tight enough to last a long time. If you don't pack it tight, pass throughs could happen


----------



## thirdhandman

I haven't had access to feed sacks but do believe they would work well if wadded up and not folded. If they were folded and put in place it would have too much memory and you would quickly get pass throughs. Wad them up and pack them with a 4' piece of 2x4 and it should be fine. Let us know after you try if you will.


----------



## 3D JOE

> I haven't had access to feed sacks but do believe they would work well if wadded up and not folded. If they were folded and put in place it would have too much memory and you would quickly get pass throughs. Wad them up and pack them with a 4' piece of 2x4 and it should be fine. Let us know after you try if you will.


i plan on getting the projected started this weekend so i'll let you know how it works out soon!


----------



## dks052210

I just finished building an indoor archery range. We decided to make the targets moveable instead of making the back wall a target. I took the design from here and made 5 targets 6x8 on wheels.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Called today and ordered 6 more sets. Love these targets. I have been building a few and selling to local people. Jim is a super good guy to do business with.


----------



## yotehunter243

How do arrows with outserts pull out of these targets?? I have 2 on the way and I shoot Victory Vaps with outserts. I can't wait to get mine and wish I wouldn't of spent my money on a Spyderweb


----------



## hooiserarcher

I have been a busy guy this weekend. Building 4×4's and 3×3's have more on the way


----------



## thirdhandman

yotehunter243 said:


> How do arrows with outserts pull out of these targets?? I have 2 on the way and I shoot Victory Vaps with outserts. I can't wait to get mine and wish I wouldn't of spent my money on a Spyderweb


Outserts will hang up on just about any target.


----------



## thirdhandman

Hoosier: Looks like you may be going into business or possibly a 200 yard range.


----------



## hooiserarcher

thirdhandman said:


> Hoosier: Looks like you may be going into business or possibly a 200 yard range.


Jim I need to place another order.


----------



## thirdhandman

Glad to hear that Hoosier. I am on the road to Columbus deer and Turkey show. You can call 1-800-339-0232 and my bride will ship the order.


----------



## aderu509

Just to be clear, the site says $35 for a set, one tic tac and one animal. That's two separate pieces of 36"x36" material to build a two sided target correct? Not one piece with a pattern printed on both sides?


----------



## nakedninja

Yes, you get 2 faces. One for each side of the target.


----------



## fireman127

tag


----------



## Dabo72

Is there any skins that are 2' x 2' ?? Would like a smaller target in that size if possible?


----------



## thirdhandman

Dabo 72: Since we have to order 2500 minimum each piece, it would be much cheaper for you to buy the 36"x36" and cut it down to 2'x2'. Sorry


----------



## Wagnon89

Finished mine up today. I have to get a couple more bags of clothes and draw some targets on and I'll be ready to shoot.


----------



## barebow52

Looks good


----------



## thirdhandman

Wagnon89 said:


> Finished mine up today. I have to get a couple more bags of clothes and draw some targets on and I'll be ready to shoot.


Wagon89: Looks great! If you like you can pin foam arrowmat target faces with roofing cap nails on it. That way you can change the scenery and the aiming spots to make the skins last longer. Sort of like these.


----------



## Colberjs

May have to give these a try when it's time for a new target.


----------



## thirdhandman

Dabo72 said:


> Is there any skins that are 2' x 2' ?? Would like a smaller target in that size if possible?


Dabo Just remembered something. Got CRS. Before we made the 3x3 skins we were selling the Rag bag and splitting the seams to build a 2x3 box target. You could easily cut it down to a 2x2.


----------



## Dabo72

thirdhandman said:


> Dabo Just remembered something. Got CRS. Before we made the 3x3 skins we were selling the Rag bag and splitting the seams to build a 2x3 box target. You could easily cut it down to a 2x2.
> View attachment 1911175
> View attachment 1911178


Ok. Sounds good. Thx


----------



## Wagnon89

thirdhandman said:


> Wagon89: Looks great! If you like you can pin foam arrowmat target faces with roofing cap nails on it. That way you can change the scenery and the aiming spots to make the skins last longer. Sort of like these.
> View attachment 1911122


Thanks! I saw that earlier in the thread and plan on ordering a few.


----------



## thirdhandman

http://arrowmat.com/ is where to buy the mats. They are foam mats that last hundreds of shots.


----------



## aderu509

Got my target all put together and ready to go. Good quick project to work on with my dad. Can't wait for the snow to melt and get it out in the yard. Been shooting the block the last 3 weeks down a 30 yard strip I shoveled in the yard out back! Thanks for the great skins!


----------



## thirdhandman

aderu509 said:


> Got my target all put together and ready to go. Good quick project to work on with my dad. Can't wait for the snow to melt and get it out in the yard. Been shooting the block the last 3 weeks down a 30 yard strip I shoveled in the yard out back! Thanks for the great skins!


Looks great my friend. Hope you get many years of pleasure from it.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ThunderEagle

Bit of advice. If you target gets blown over in a wind storm and all of the clothes inside get soaking wet, don't shoot super skinny carbon arrows into it with super sharp target points. Wet denim really grabs ahold of arrows, mainly because it was wet, it allowed way too much penetration of my arrows.

I now need to completely empty that target and set the stuff out in the sun for a bit.


----------



## ThunderEagle

ThunderEagle said:


> Bit of advice. If you target gets blown over in a wind storm and all of the clothes inside get soaking wet, don't shoot super skinny carbon arrows into it with super sharp target points. Wet denim really grabs ahold of arrows, mainly because it was wet, it allowed way too much penetration of my arrows.
> 
> I now need to completely empty that target and set the stuff out in the sun for a bit.


To clarify, these were not just wet, but totally soaked jeans. My target was face down in the mud for at least a day off constant rain.


----------



## thirdhandman

I need some help here guys. This is not the first time someone has had issues pulling arrows from wet targets. Thunders arrows have glue in points that match the diameter of the arrow. Since they match the diameter and are glued in, I can't figure out what the clothing could possibly be holding on to. Wet clothing does allow for deeper penetration but one would think it would be wet and slick coming back out. Any Ideas on what is holding the arrow back?? :dontknow:


----------



## ThunderEagle

As we exchanged in PM's, the arrows penetrated deeper, mainly because the wet denim was more dense, then it was like the denim shrunk around the arrow after it stopped. I'm not sure if something like old sheets would have done this. Denim is great when it is dry, and I haven't had this problem in the almost two years it sat back there, but as I said, it got blown over in a pretty good storm, and everything is just soaked inside because one target was flat on the ground, and the other pointing straight up to the sky. Not normal circumstances IMO.

On the plus side, it is very easy to get your stuff out and let it dry out with a DIY Range target, and very easy to put back together again.


----------



## buckman2591

I had a stint where everything inside of one of my targets where everything was wet. Yes it made my arrows very hard to pull; even with a 50,000 mile arrow puller! I honestly think it could be a mixture of two things: moisture and compression friction if you will on the arrow shaft. The best example I can give is having a layered foam Block style target and lay the target so the layers of foam are facing the sky then shooting into the top and bottom of the target; and I just tested and proved this theory for myself and that scenario seems to hold true to my tested one

Oh, I forgot; fabric material and foam will react similar enough to verify the theory


----------



## thirdhandman

This situation really had me confused. I just couldn't figure how an arrow with smooth sides and matched point could be grabbed as it was in Thunders case. I Think that this may explain what is going on.
Thunder you might be on to something. The wet clothing packs tighter and has less give. The arrow goes in deeper because of the less give and is stretching more layers of fabric as it goes deeper. Once the arrow stops, the stretching of the clothes relaxes and goes back as much as it can, making it tight on the arrow. It is getting a tight grip on the arrow.
When we put our arrow puller on the arrow and pull it gets tighter because the puller compresses as we pull. The denim is doing the same only during the shot. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghostbuck

Btt


----------



## Ctrider

I was thinking about using a vacuum to suck the air out like the Vac seal storage bags for clothes. It took a sleeping bag down to the size of a small pillow.


----------



## golfer1

Have you any experience with the material in beds. Kinda gray mixture of stuff about 3/4 " thick. I was thinking of using it in first 2" then filling the rest with rags.
Thanks very much and best wishes.


----------



## thirdhandman

I haven't tried bedding material. Let us know how it works.


----------



## thirdhandman

DSites said:


> The roof in your second target is about 1/4" out of level it looks to me.


Going to have to fix it as soon as I get the time. lol


----------



## Tkhunter45

Wagnon89 said:


> Finished mine up today. I have to get a couple more bags of clothes and draw some targets on and I'll be ready to shoot.


Prob stupid question but I can't figure out how the wheels are attached? What's the axle going through? I like this design.


----------



## GrayTech

3D JOE said:


> couple quick questions. how much would lumber cost for a 3x3 target? are you guys using pressurized or normal wood? mine would be stored inside when not in use as i plan to put wheels on it like some of the ones pictured here. and if it was left outside i would definitely cover it. and finally, i don't think i have enough clothes to make one but i do have access to feed sacks from a relatives horse farm. would the canvas bags make good stuffing?
> thanks joe


Those feed bags make the BEST filler. I use it in preference to clothes or rags. If you compress it in there it'll stop a crossbow no problem. I don't use a wooden frame, so I just kick my bag target around a bit to rearrange the inside when it gets soft spots.


----------



## 96coal449

Anybody try stuffing an ample sized cardboard box with 4 or 5 couch cushions? I often see curbside couches on trash day.


----------



## Fancy7

Any specific clothing? Old bath towels or jeans?


----------



## JDS-1

Tagged


----------



## BuffaloRidge Bowman

Fancy7 said:


> Any specific clothing? Old bath towels or jeans?


Make sure you take all the metal buttons off when using jeans


----------



## tsapp51

I have most of the material. Not sure about the clothing but I can get some soon I'm sure. Looks great.
In Christ, terry


----------



## tribend

*Let the shooting ensue!*

Built my 4x4 frame out and had to dial it down to the 3x3 for my size constraints but got 'er done today. Clothes are a precious commodity sold by the pound around here. $63 for my troubles! Yeah, I know, I know. But after braving the crowds digging through tables and tables of stuff, standing in line for 30 minutes, I was too far in. Good thing we only need to do this once right?


----------



## tsapp51

Looks great! I believe mine will be having wheels. Is the front skins you bought from Third Hand Archery?


----------



## tribend

Yes. I bought their 4x4 skins, but opted to build out the 3x3 instead.


----------



## Fiferguy

Here's my take. Works really well.


----------



## Via47126

What's the average final price on this build?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiferguy

Depends on how much you have before hand. I think I have about $100 in it total with paint and lumber and whatnot, but I didn't have much of anything before I started. The skins are $35 a set (there are two in a set). The clothes are mostly from family and friends that were throwing them away, and fabric from my mom's sewing room that she didn't want any more.


----------



## thirdhandman

Fiferguy said:


> Here's my take. Works really well.


Fiferguy: The build looks terrific and should give years of enjoyment. The waves in the target face will go away with a little more clothing inside.:wink:


----------



## Fiferguy

thirdhandman said:


> Fiferguy: The build looks terrific and should give years of enjoyment. The waves in the target face will go away with a little more clothing inside.:wink:


Or clothing of any type... ;-) This was pre-stuffing.


----------



## Coug09

Here's mine I did a little while back. I wish you offered a blank 36" X 36" skin. I've worn it out a lot more than I thought I would so far but it's holding up better than anything else! Plus, all you have to do is replace skins! 

I'll update a picture of wear so far but I've been thoroughly impressed. We totally over engineered this target but I wanted something to last. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riprau

Great job. It's well thought out and should last for many years. I like the portability with the wheels.


----------



## thirdhandman

That one appears to be about 19 inches deep. Should stop arrows up to 450 fps.:wink:


----------



## Coug09

Yeah it's about 18 not including the lip. We glued two 2x10's together. My grandpa used to be big into woodworking so it was pretty easy. I wanted it deeper than 12"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hstone5

Nice


----------



## Kramer588

Im guessing it says somewhere in the 37 pages but i dont have time to read every page so i will ask. About how many pounds of clothing does it take and where are most of you sourcing the clothing you use to build them?


----------



## ThunderEagle

thirdhandman said:


> Just finished another target to be used on the Road. Its 12" deep so I was able to shed about 40 lbs off her.
> 
> View attachment 1414457
> 
> 
> First cut a 2"x12"x12' board in to two pieces 33" and two pieces 36". Screw together and make a 36"x36"x12" frame.
> Reinforce the corners with 12" x2"x2". Now cut a trap door in top.
> 
> View attachment 1414462
> 
> Now staple black plastic to the front and back to give the target a uniform color. Then staple the target skins on every two inches.
> View attachment 1414465
> 
> Now paint the box and trim and fasten the trim with screws. Fill the box with old clothes and you are ready to go th Oshkosh Wi.
> View attachment 1414472


Jim, 

How has this 2x12 version held up? I had my big one up in the Garage over the winter and spring as the sun wasn't kind to it after a few years, not to mention I never rotated mine.  I put some fresh skins on it and finally got it back in the yard last weekend. However, I really miss having the target up at the house in either the garage or driveway for tuning or just some quick shooting at closer distances. I already have skins, but didn't want to go the thicker plywood route, as I'd like to have this fit out of the way easier and be a bit more mobile. I'm thinking of doing a 2x12 version and putting it on casters.

How big did you cut the hole in the top? Since this shouldn't stay outside in the elements, I wouldn't need to actually put a door on the top right? Still recommend WD40 as treatment on the skins?


----------



## thirdhandman

On the 3'x3' the top door is about 6"x 24". I haven't been using WD 40 for a while. I keep bug spray in the top around the door but that is about it. Just didn't help that much.


----------



## ThunderEagle

Another target completed. Still have to stuff it, but I'm been saving old clothes since I built my first, probably have enough for 2 or 3.


----------



## ThunderEagle

Wow, I vastly over rated how much material I had saved up. Barely had enough to fill the target.


----------



## Buckhorn70

tagged


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice looking build there Thundereagle.:thumbs_up


----------



## jspickar

Nice!


----------



## Wild-Lines

Anyone ever used rigid foam board from home depot instead of clothes?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/R-Tech-2-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-R-7-7-Rigid-Foam-Insulation-310891/202532856


----------



## ThunderEagle

That stuff looks pretty expensive to stack up in a target.


----------



## fitadad

Quick question, are there any articles of clothing I should focus on for stuffing the target?


----------



## LauranceM12

You said something about a bag target as well as the 36" covers. Do you still make both?


----------



## thirdhandman

Absolutely do still make the Rag Bag. http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=9


----------



## thirdhandman

fitadad said:


> Quick question, are there any articles of clothing I should focus on for stuffing the target?


towels, sheets, curtains, shirts, jeans. Most anything not knitted will work fine.


----------



## nickstone530

nice


----------



## thirdhandman

Wild-Lines said:


> Anyone ever used rigid foam board from home depot instead of clothes?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/R-Tech-2-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-R-7-7-Rigid-Foam-Insulation-310891/202532856


Tried similar and didn't work well or last very long. Sorry.


----------



## Wild-Lines

thirdhandman said:


> Tried similar and didn't work well or last very long. Sorry.



thanks, any substitutes for clothes?


----------



## thirdhandman

Lot of guys go to lowe's or home depot and get the heavy duty plastic wrap is used by manufacturers to ship tubs etc. They throw this plastic wrap away and claim it works good for them.


----------



## Don Schultz

thirdhandman said:


> AS stated above we try to go from the outside corners first and then fill in the middle as you go. This keeps from getting voids in the target. If you are using just old clothes we just cram them in by hand. That is more than tight enough.


I agree, I've used a 3rd Hand bag stuffed with clothing for many years. No extra compression needed.


----------



## thirdhandman

Pretty much any old cloth will work. Shirts, pants,blankets, sheets, towels, pillow cases, linens, anything but knitted things like sweaters. If using blue jeans the metal buckle will do damage to field points so they should be removed. Plastic buttons explode, turn to powder and do not do any damage to metal field points. Neither does zippers.:wink:


----------



## gyandell

Nice looking homemade target


----------



## Time2Panic

nice article thanks


----------



## KSArrowSlinger

Looks Great!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doug

Are you guys using chicken wire on each side to hold the clothes in?


----------



## alvongunden

Nice looking targets!


----------



## thirdhandman

doug said:


> Are you guys using chicken wire on each side to hold the clothes in?


Absolutely no need to use chicken wire with our skins. They hold great without chicken wire. Just staple them every 2 inches and then cover the staples with a trim board to help keep the staples in place.:wink:


----------



## brad91x

how many shots you get out of a skin ?


----------



## thirdhandman

Good question brad. I honestly don't know. About 1,000 shots per spot to wear a hole in the aiming spots.


----------



## Coug09

doug said:


> Are you guys using chicken wire on each side to hold the clothes in?


I did use chicken wire and probably wouldn't make one without it. If you start wearing holes in it, the chicken wire keeps the clothes from coming thru and also helps with bulging


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

Just finished mine up today...Man this thing holds a lot of clothes !! I will using it in my shop for tuning and close range chronoing....The bow underneath is for effect just to show how much room I have for storage when space is a premium ...Its an E-32...Off to find more blue jeans and towels...lol


My target is 80" from the top to the floor

Thanks for the skins and plans to get started!!


----------



## doug

ex-wolverine said:


> Just finished mine up today...Man this thing holds a lot of clothes !! I will using it in my shop for tuning and close range chronoing....The bow underneath is for effect just to show how much room I have for storage when space is a premium ...Its an E-32...Off to find more blue jeans and towels...lol
> 
> 
> My target is 80" from the top to the floor
> 
> Thanks for the skins and plans to get started!!


Did you use the chicken wire?

That's a awesome setup for sure!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

Thanks 

and no as I have seen chicken wire when cut or broke scrape carbon arrows and the last thing I want is a scrape or gouge in a carbon arrow


> QUOTE=doug;1093065737]Did you use the chicken wire?
> 
> That's a awesome setup for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]


----------



## lc12

If anyone is in the St. Louis, MO. Area and looking for clothes to stuff a lifetime target with I have several bags I will give you!
I thought I was going to build a second target but don't need to now.


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bendnsend

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Schultz

In major cities where you can find Goodwill Industries they sell otherwise unsellable clothing by the pound.


----------



## thirdhandman

ex-wolverine said:


> Just finished mine up today...Man this thing holds a lot of clothes !! I will using it in my shop for tuning and close range chronoing....The bow underneath is for effect just to show how much room I have for storage when space is a premium ...Its an E-32...Off to find more blue jeans and towels...lol
> 
> 
> My target is 80" from the top to the floor
> 
> Thanks for the skins and plans to get started!!


Wow! Nicely done. Thanks for posting the picture. I'm sure others could use the extra storage space too.


----------



## ex-wolverine

thirdhandman said:


> Wow! Nicely done. Thanks for posting the picture. I'm sure others could use the extra storage space too.


Thanks ... Stuffed it with sleeping bags and 30 years of air force BDUs
Arrow only penetrates approx 4"
Works great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Thanks for your service, that should last you a while.:usa2:


----------



## Major Pain

Thanks Jim for making this possible. Now I have a lifetime target. This will be built into a target house later on when I get the time.

48" x 48" 




2 x 12 frame





Tarp used for black backing





Old sleeping bag used for added strength







​Stapling outer face






Added PVC corner trim and a few shots at @7 yards


----------



## thirdhandman

Looks good, enjoy! Thanks for taking time to post the pictures.:wink:


----------



## Major Pain

Reading back a few pages I seen you suggested spraying the face with WD40. Anyone doing this and is it still recommended? I don't need mice chewing into material. Was thinking of either covering it with a grill cover or making removable doors for it. Any advice from others would be appreciated.


----------



## thirdhandman

I haven't done that in a while. Seems the bugs still got into it. Sorry.


----------



## jhedelen

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## treestandnappin

Tagged


----------



## Orian

Just finished the main frame will be starting on siding today...


----------



## thirdhandman

Holy cow! Somebody must work as a carpenter there. Super nice.:thumbs_up


----------



## Orian

Thanks Jim, more of a wood worker really.


----------



## thirdhandman

Man... that is built better than the out house at the hunting camp. lol:wink:


----------



## enkriss

Mine works very well super easy to remove arrows. I gotta put some wheels on it 110lbs its a beast.


----------



## mathews3

I think I'm going to have to try this out


----------



## Orian

Sheds coming along, framed out the overhang and got the plywood on roof
down today..
























This build may take a few more pictures are you ok with that Jim ?
Should I start a new post ?


----------



## Orian

12 of the used deck boards I cut into lengths of 54" for another friend up the road to
replace their worn out steps to there shed.
They gave me 3 sheets of painted roofing tin to use on this shed.
What goes around comes around.

Thank you for starting the thing going.
It's a good thing.


----------



## thirdhandman

Orian said:


> Sheds coming along, framed out the overhang and got the plywood on roof
> down today..
> View attachment 6168785
> 
> 
> View attachment 6168793
> 
> 
> View attachment 6168801
> 
> 
> This build may take a few more pictures are you ok with that Jim ?
> Should I start a new post ?


Looks great! Continue on. Have you thought about lighting under the overhang in front for night time shooting?:set1_thinking:


----------



## Orian

I want to put in some lighting but haven't decided yet, any suggestions ?

Got the the tin on today..
















Here's where the true hillbilly shows through, hot blue tin on a red building.

























Got a 6" overhang off the back but would rather had 7 or 8".


----------



## DanLand

I am looking at building a 4' x 4' target and ordering the blanks. How much do these bulge once stuffed?


----------



## thirdhandman

If you tack all four corners snug then staple every inch all the way around then cover with the molding, the target should only expand in the middle maybe an inch when adding in the clothing. Put the clothes in loose but fill in all the gaps. Make sure the corners are filled including the top. cram it in at the top


----------



## Mwit

nice , Thanks


----------



## Orian

Skipping ahead a bit.. tarps done.

That is one smilin' dude


----------



## mgwelder

Orian said:


> Skipping ahead a bit.. tarps done.
> 
> That is one smilin' dude
> 
> View attachment 6206289
> 
> 
> View attachment 6206293
> 
> 
> View attachment 6206295
> 
> 
> View attachment 6206297
> 
> 
> View attachment 6206299


I like that idea! Nice shed and rollup door.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orian

Thanks mgwelder, here's a couple of pics of how made the bearings for the roller on top.

Prototype on the bench









Close up on a bearing









Mounted left side


----------



## johnism

nice


----------



## Orian

Update on the target range build...

Yardage Markers








I used horizontal catv cable siding clips attached to the marker post to hold them
up from ground contact and 1 1/4" square plastic deck stile cut off in 6" lengths for a
support anchor to be driven into the ground. 








Markers installed.








I routed out the numbers using an Old English font with my router.








Exposed mounting view.








Also made a bench 3' wide by 24" high from the left over 12" wide lumber from
building the target frame. Put down a 4' x 5' area of pavers at 50 yards to set
the bench on, may build a gabaso around that come spring.

Still need to figure out the lights yet.


----------



## thirdhandman

Looks great Orian: Looking forward to the Gazebo!:wink:


----------



## Orian

Thanks Jim, been shootin' the sheet out of the target and it's holding up fine 
Thanks to all for the help and advice like putting in extra staples etc.

It's really, really nice to be able to pick up the bow and shoot anytime, anyday from 25 to 45 yards
and not worry about a stray shot to have to look for a lost arrow. That alone is worth it's weight in gold.


Jim your 4'x4' target skins make that happen.


----------



## DropTine_11

Cool post


----------



## Jay03

Hello Thirdhandman, nice looking target faces btw. Any chance a guy could get a target face bigger than 36x36? I want to make a tall target for walk back tuning, I was thinking 3' wide by 5' tall. Thanks


----------



## mgwelder

Jay03 said:


> Hello Thirdhandman, nice looking target faces btw. Any chance a guy could get a target face bigger than 36x36? I want to make a tall target for walk back tuning, I was thinking 3' wide by 5' tall. Thanks


I got mine from him at 48 x 48

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay03

mgwelder said:


> I got mine from him at 48 x 48
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice, that might be enough. Thanks. I thought I saw on the website it was 36x36. I'll look again.


----------



## Bigfish92084

My box Frame is semi completed. Designed so top can be removed for filling. First fill material will be the wrapping from a new boat delivery. I'm lucky to have a neighbor who sells boats and agreed to save me the wrap for my target fill. Having ideas of using a scissor jack inverted for some serious compression. Goal is for the arrows to not stick through other side. It will be flush against garage wall. The max depth for fill is 9.5" so I'm thinking the denser I make the packing the better the stopping power. Frame was made out of Kiln Dried Fine grain Smooth Cedar. The cedar made it much lighter in weight and bugs hate it. Aluminum splines were used in lieu of staples for a very tight stretch. 12 screws can be removed to get to the aluminum splines. Once the aluminum splines are removed, a new target face can be used. But by the look of things, I shouldn't be needing to replace these faces in my lifetime. Here are some pics.


----------



## thirdhandman

Jay03 said:


> Hello Thirdhandman, nice looking target faces btw. Any chance a guy could get a target face bigger than 36x36? I want to make a tall target for walk back tuning, I was thinking 3' wide by 5' tall. Thanks


Biggest we have is 4'x4' blank face for $30 a set.


----------



## thirdhandman

Bigfish92084 said:


> My box Frame is semi completed. Designed so top can be removed for filling. First fill material will be the wrapping from a new boat delivery. I'm lucky to have a neighbor who sells boats and agreed to save me the wrap for my target fill. Having ideas of using a scissor jack inverted for some serious compression. Goal is for the arrows to not stick through other side. It will be flush against garage wall. The max depth for fill is 9.5" so I'm thinking the denser I make the packing the better the stopping power. Frame was made out of Kiln Dried Fine grain Smooth Cedar. The cedar made it much lighter in weight and bugs hate it. Aluminum splines were used in lieu of staples for a very tight stretch. 12 screws can be removed to get to the aluminum splines. Once the aluminum splines are removed, a new target face can be used. But by the look of things, I shouldn't be needing to replace these faces in my lifetime. Here are some pics.
> View attachment 6258119
> View attachment 6258121
> View attachment 6258125
> View attachment 6258129
> View attachment 6258131


That is some fine carpentry. I like the idea of cedar to keep the bugs out.


----------



## ThunderEagle

Did I ever post the one I made for the garage on wheels? I use it more than the one out back now. 

Tuning and wheel it into the driveway for up to 30 yards.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

I don't remember it. Post it up, with a guestimate of number of shots in it, if ya don't mind.:wink:


----------



## ThunderEagle

This is right after I built it. Might not even be stuffed yet. I don't have a ton of shots on it, as I hurt my elbow spring of 2016, and then didn't shoot at all this summer. It is still pretty much new.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice build! Looks like it still needs the clothes. The wrinkles will come out of the target face when full. :wink:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Here is one I built awhile back with 3x3 skins. Used plywood instead of 2x12. All wood was stuff I had left from other projects. I also used a memory foam mattress topper that we didn't like, cut to fit directly behind both faces. Now I need to build one or two for outdoors.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Howard

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamdavis88

Good diy. Thanks for the idea


----------



## thirdhandman

Wow! Just got an order for 16 4'x4' targets for the scholastic 3d shooters. Hope others pick up on this.:wink:


----------



## Girmic

Jim/thirdhandman, I read through the entire thread and am looking at building 1-2 or these, one indoor and one outdoor (on wheels). I'm in Canada just like some others but am curious about using a shipping forwarding service (maybe I'll be the guinea pig). All I need to do an estimate is the typical box size (dimensions) you ship them in and the average overall weight. Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## thirdhandman

Wow!:mg: You just joined AT and read the entire thread. I'm impressed. Welcome aboard.
The shipping cost for 2 targets would be based on about 4 pounds. Probably somewhere in the $35 range. You will have to call us on the phone as our computer doesn't accept out of country orders. or [email protected]


----------



## Girmic

Haha yup (to be honest I read the thread as unregistered, no posts for a while so I figured I could bump ttt as well), some nice builds buried in here. I'm new to archery this summer but already love it as a backyard sport. I can't go out to 70m like some (probably less than half that) but fun all the same. I bought a cheap Delta Mackenzie bag target which has been working ok but something bigger would be nice and allow myself and the wife to shoot more arrows at once at different parts. I'll give you a call in the next day or too (just chasing down some clothes/plastic wrap).


----------



## hunterdan49

guys just thought i would post some pictures of my build.this is my second set of skins just installed.the other skins last me a little over 2 yrs .with me and 4 of my grandkids shooting they can poke alot of holes .






View attachment 6565161
.


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice job Dan. Pass the torch down to the grandkids.:wink:
How long did it take to recover?


----------



## ristoL

Is there a way to pay without PayPal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Yes. If you call we will accept major credit cards. 
1-800-339-0232


----------



## ristoL

thirdhandman said:


> Yes. If you call we will accept major credit cards.
> 1-800-339-0232


Done. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterdan49

here is a picture of my neighbors target he just builded tonight.different but it will work


----------



## thirdhandman

hunterdan49 said:


> here is a picture of my neighbors target he just builded tonight.different but it will work
> View attachment 6570293


Amazing what people can build with some lumber, skins and old clothes. All he needs now is a remote controlled motor. He could run it to what ever distance he wanted to shoot at that moment.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Israelluis

Nicely done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Wow! Never thought there would be 1,000 replies.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Ghostbow

very cool!


----------



## jrbenoit

I built my frame utilizing a Craig jig. Ripped 2x4’s in half to make two frames then used the ends to connect them. Supper strong and really lite. Then I used old bag targets that tore apart and filled it... works awesome!!
I will make a stand for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST31

Wow,, thanks for sharing


----------



## ltodd

This is a great post! I will definately be trying this out! Do yall think tightly packed hay would work in place of clothes, I would be shooting a longbow so my thinking is hay should be fine.


----------



## thirdhandman

I don't think you will find hay packed by hand, would work very well at all. JMOYMMV


----------



## Jistre

Sweet. This is just what I’ve been looking to do


----------



## ndbwhunter

Has anyone built an "all weather" housing that can withstand the elements? My plywood target didn't do so well even under the tarp last winter, so I'm looking for other options so I don't have to haul it back and forth to the garage.


----------



## thirdhandman

Target tarps is what I use. Sun does more damage to targets than the bad weather or bad fieldpoints.


----------



## Jill

Great write up.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Just finished a DIY target with Jim’s skins! This is 30”x30” so I actually have enough material to make a few portable targets about 17” each. Now to get it stuffed and shoot it!! Thanks Jim!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

My pleasure! Looks Great! The smaller 18"x12" ones would make great portable targets as well as discharge targets for crossbows. Put a shoulder sling off the top ends to easily carry them.:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Almost complete. Just need the clothes to settle a little and re-pack then put a latch on the door. 

3rd hand skins=$39.00
wood=$18.00
paint=$3.00
shirt filler=$16.00
shooting with my girl=priceless

This target is on a lazy Susan. It spins 360 degrees. I can shoot in different directions depending on the wind/sun and will have different size target faces on each size for different field distances.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Shooting with your family especially a daughter is time well spent.:wink:


----------



## aeasley10

thirdhandman said:


> Target tarps is what I use. Sun does more damage to targets than the bad weather or bad fieldpoints.
> View attachment 6585663


Where can these be purchased? I tried looking them up without any luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Those were from about 5 years ago. Sorry but I don't think they are still in business. Grill covers work just as well and are less expensive.:secret:


----------



## Jordantklein

Thank you for the detail. Nice setup!


----------



## thirdhandman

My pleasure.:wink:


----------



## kcbuckeraser

For those of you that made this and stuffed with old clothes, how many pounds of cloth did you use to stuff a 36x36x12 target? I need to buy a bunch of cloth by the pound but want to make sure I get enough


----------



## thirdhandman

This will vary greatly. Shirts, towels are much lighter than jeans. Average about 75lbs of clothes for 3'x3'x1'. Motels, hospitals, linen supply and uniform rental companies are a great source of used clothes and linens.


----------



## Ol bubba

Nice


----------



## Kaveman44

Anyone ever tear one apart And try to reuse clothes that have been in one before, just bought a new set of skins and want to hopefully reuse as much of the contents as possible, I can see some mold on some of the cloths sticking out the back of my old one


----------



## thirdhandman

Kaveman44 said:


> Anyone ever tear one apart And try to reuse clothes that have been in one before, just bought a new set of skins and want to hopefully reuse as much of the contents as possible, I can see some mold on some of the cloths sticking out the back of my old one


Absolutely, works great. That is the beauty of our skins. Once a box is made, to replace the skins, just empty the box, put new skins on and refill the box. This takes about 20 minutes and saves Hundreds of dollars. As far as the mold is concerned, You could wash and dry them. If you are going to leave the target outside, don't worry about the mold. Hope this helps.:wink:


----------



## tunderwood

Does anyone cut up the clothes they use to stuff their targets? 
I would think this would let them pack denser????
:set1_thinking:


----------



## Kaveman44

thirdhandman said:


> Absolutely, works great. That is the beauty of our skins. Once a box is made, to replace the skins, just empty the box, put new skins on and refill the box. This takes about 20 minutes and saves Hundreds of dollars. As far as the mold is concerned, You could wash and dry them. If you are going to leave the target outside, don't worry about the mold. Hope this helps.:wink:


Thanks so much!!!!!!!


----------



## thirdhandman

tunderwood said:


> Does anyone cut up the clothes they use to stuff their targets?
> I would think this would let them pack denser????
> :set1_thinking:


Hard to explain this but packing denser can be counterproductive. When building a rag target the clothing needs to be wadded up. This allows the clothing to give, slowly stopping the arrow with less penetration. This makes it easier to pull the arrow. Compare this if you will with catching a baseball barehanded. It's best to have a little give with the catch.


----------



## Kaveman44

now i used roofing nails last time , can i use a stapler for the skins?


----------



## ThunderEagle

Kaveman44 said:


> now i used roofing nails last time , can i use a stapler for the skins?


I've used a stapler for the targets I have built.


----------



## thirdhandman

Kaveman44 said:


> now i used roofing nails last time , can i use a stapler for the skins?


We highly suggest 1/2" staples every 1-2" on the edge of the skins. Then covered with a trim board to help keep the staples in place.


----------



## Kaveman44

thirdhandman said:


> We highly suggest 1/2" staples every 1-2" on the edge of the skins. Then covered with a trim board to help keep the staples in place.


Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Tannertmx85

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaveman44

thirdhandman said:


> Third Hand Archery's Back Yard range Complete. Under budget. Wait till tonight to shoot as its 103 degrees right now.


can i build one of these that will fit the 4x4 target and it will hold it?


----------



## thirdhandman

Absolutely can be done. Just need to build it a foot taller and wider.:wink:


----------



## Love2hunt247

Moving blankets?
How about getting like 8-10 moving blankets to fill inside front of target then clothes on the back side with a back wall of a horse rubber pad to stop backside of arrows and it will allow for you to put stuff inside easier. . The 8 blankets could be nailed or something to front side of tahrget behind the shooting paper. By having the rubber on the back instead of wood you could have easy access to fill inside. 
Would the arrows be easy to pull if the blankets are left full length like 40x50 inches instead of cutting them up?
Let me hear your thoughts. I get lots of blankets free from harbor freight


----------



## Kaveman44

got the post set and cemented today , i will give it until tomorrow until i start building on it!


----------



## Kaveman44

gonna start building the rood and bracing it from side to side!


----------



## thirdhandman

cool design. Just need to have a locking trap door for the clothing and a positioning lock.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:smile:


----------



## Kaveman44

need to put the metal roof on , make trap door for putting cloths in and put skins on


----------



## Kaveman44

i use 3 big 3/4 inch washers on each side to keep the spacing equal


----------



## Kaveman44

need to stuff it and add latches and roof


----------



## Love2hunt247

Just built my target after listening to all these great ideas. It’s working perfect and saving me tons of money. It’s the 4x4 
Thx for all the great ideas everyone keep up the great work


----------



## Love2hunt247

That target looks amazing!!!!
I made the regular 6x4 and I love it so far


----------



## Kaveman44

need one more piece to complete the roof!!!!!!


----------



## Kaveman44




----------



## lc12

Nice!

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Kaveman: Very nice build. That should last a long time. Can't tell which way the sun comes up, still might need to cover the face with a blanket to keep the sun off when not in use.:secret:


----------



## Kaveman44

thirdhandman said:


> Kaveman: Very nice build. That should last a long time. Can't tell which way the sun comes up, still might need to cover the face with a blanket to keep the sun off when not in use.:secret:




forsure!!!!!


----------



## Texashunter88

Great writeup


----------



## Jasonw77

Starting to build my our large target. What would be the best thing to use as the face? Some type of foam?


----------



## TRMIN8R

Finally had time to finish up one of mine. Built two of these but I don’t have enough clothing to pack the other one yet. Really like the way this one came out. Stops arrows really well at 10 yards. 


















Working on my little 20 yard indoor range in my shop










Will build a roof for the other one and put it about 40 yards away from my shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Looks great. If ya put it at the other end of the garage, elevated shooting could happen too.:secret:


----------



## TRMIN8R

Haha yeah I was thinking about that too. Could just put my other one there and that would be around 30 yards cause there’s more room that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LINDY7443

beats me asking neighbors for their old tv bodes!


----------



## LINDY7443

boxes i meant


----------



## Musubi

This looks pretty solid and well made. Definitely need a cart to move it around though.


----------



## KevinRN

The third hand archery skin has held up great for me over the last 2 years. I have mine stuffed with the plastic that covers wood on tractor trailers.


----------



## Tylerwhite

Looks great


----------



## survivalistd

Very clean job..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRMIN8R

I love this target so far. Stops my arrows at 10 yards very good and it even works well for my sons diamond prism set at 15lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpshot123

a lot of people i know have used layers of carpet to build a bale. Strange, but very effective.


----------



## sharpshot123

Fyi, if you are going to use carpet, just wanted to let you know that the bale will wear out a little faster, and the arrows may be harder to pull.


----------



## sharpshot123

The arrows are not damaged from the carpet bale, don't worry


----------



## thirdhandman

KevinRN said:


> The third hand archery skin has held up great for me over the last 2 years. I have mine stuffed with the plastic that covers wood on tractor trailers.


Some plastics work better than others. Do you find plastic residue on the shafts? Do arrows ever get stuck?


----------



## Smid

Just got my skins today, can’t wait to get it built hopefully I’ve the weekend. Should have just picked them up, I was working in Hebron all last week lol


----------



## thirdhandman

Should have called. We would love to meet you and any other AT'ers and Bowhunters.:wink:


----------



## MasterCraft

I like the face on it. I assume you could put another on top of that one if needed.


----------



## thirdhandman

If you just put one over the other it will be wrinkled and not look as good. It needs to be mostly emptied, old skin removed, tack on new skin and refilled to get best looking target.:secret:


----------



## Jasonw77

Want to buy the third hand target bag. What's your alls thoughts on thos? And what would be a good material to fill it with? Thanks


----------



## bbolstad81

Great target build looking to make one.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Jasonw77 said:


> Want to buy the third hand target bag. What's your alls thoughts on thos? And what would be a good material to fill it with? Thanks


The Third Hand Rag Bag has been time tested for the past 25 years. We have had less than 6 warranty Bag Targt claims in 25 years. The Cover outlast any commercially made target. We call it the Rag bags because we find most archers have access to old clothes, towels, sheets etc and they work great at stopping arrows.


----------



## Deereman8370

Has anyone used net wrap or plastic silage wrap for your third hand bags? I already have a 4x4 target on wheels, and a rag bag but running out of old clothes. Looking to make a couple more rag bags. I have an endless supply of net wrap and balage plastic


----------



## thirdhandman

Deereman8370 said:


> Has anyone used net wrap or plastic silage wrap for your third hand bags? I already have a 4x4 target on wheels, and a rag bag but running out of old clothes. Looking to make a couple more rag bags. I have an endless supply of net wrap and balage plastic


I've tried to keep track of what does and doesn't work, but this is a new one on me. Stuff some in a 5 gallon bucket. Put the backet in front of a good back stop and try it.:secret:


----------



## rabada52546

Looking Great!


----------



## Audible

Great tutorial and nice faces!


----------



## ebs

This is just what I need!


----------



## BehindTheString

Fantastic WORK!!!


----------



## MacHunter

Awesome idea!


----------



## spenglet

good ideas here!


----------



## Mack11

Awesome


----------



## ricky530

Nice write up. I like it.


----------



## thirdhandman

If a 4'x4' target is too big and heavy, the 4' skins can be cut down to 2' x 2' and make 4 2' targets out of one set of 4' skins. 
Food for thought.:set1_cook2:


----------



## JakeRV

very nice


----------



## thirdhandman

Jasonw77 said:


> Starting to build my our large target. What would be the best thing to use as the face? Some type of foam?


If you completely tack the skins on before filling the target the face will become tight as a drum without any foam at all.:secret:


----------



## IDBluecat

Thanks for the write up. Great post.


----------



## IrBrute

That looks awesome. Nice job.


----------



## Manufan20

Interesting to see peoples setups. Any updated recommendations on what to fill with as this thread started several years ago, thought maybe there have been some advancements.


----------



## Martin Chemnitz

Great job


----------



## archreygirl

Great design. We use scrapped clothes and rags to rebuild our Morrel outdoor ranges. I like your skins.


----------



## Maverick1

That looks nice.


----------



## Bassun

I was 100% going to build a stacked carpet target, then debated doing a packed clothes one briefly, but did not like the idea of chicken wire... then I saw this thread. And those builds. And holy cow! Jim - you have found a market, and I'm blown away by some of those builds! Thanks for sourcing a great skin, and I will be grabbing a couple in the near future! 

Thanks!


----------



## tedrh

looks like a great target


----------



## m_tintin

slick


----------



## thirdhandman

Manufan20 said:


> Interesting to see peoples setups. Any updated recommendations on what to fill with as this thread started several years ago, thought maybe there have been some advancements.


Nothing that is availible to the general public works better. I've tried many things from Sheep wool to plastic bags and haven't found anything better.:secret:


----------



## bp4ester

Some great options here.


----------



## Dhillman

Good idea


----------



## Fishmo

gangster


----------



## thirdhandman

Just had another club buy 5 sets of 4'x4' skins. They are going to use them in their 20' wide indoor range.:thumbs_up


----------



## deer addict

Thanks for the DIY post! Excellent information!


----------



## Major Pain

thirdhandman said:


> Just had another club buy 5 sets of 4'x4' skins. They are going to use them in their 20' wide indoor range.:thumbs_up


4x4 targets, best thing since sliced bread:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Archmarch

Looks darn good


----------



## camerow

These are sweet, definitely thinking about this for my next diy target.


----------



## Doug036

nice


----------



## ospreydog7561

Very nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GR HUNTER

Awesome! Very professional looking.


----------



## stuartm

very nice


----------



## edmackey

Just started archery 2 weeks ago and see the need for a more robust target than I have...your write up gave me some good ideas...thanks


----------



## vennom

This is great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## thirdhandman

Manufan20 said:


> Interesting to see peoples setups. Any updated recommendations on what to fill with as this thread started several years ago, thought maybe there have been some advancements.


I'm sure there is something better out there. However there is nothing that is readily available as rags and old clothes etc that works any better.:secret:


----------



## JoeT3

Just checked out thirdhandarchery website. Great lookin product line there. Simple and cost effective. Rag bag target covers and target skins here i come. Thanks a bunch for psting in here.


----------



## kdt302

That's pretty cool


----------



## Trknick

Nice project.


----------



## miles220

cool project


----------



## thirdhandman

Glad to see you guys appreciate this. 
For those who have children who get frustrated shooting and having bounce outs. I just created a great Diy Kids Target and posted on another DIY thread.:wink:


----------



## Stickman1093

very cool


----------



## thirdhandman

Here is one I made for my grand daughter. She loves it! It's filled with sheep wool and works well for her 10 pound draw weight bow.:wink:


----------



## thirdhandman

Major Pain said:


> 4x4 targets, best thing since sliced bread:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


^^^^^^^^^^^agreed^^^^ Thank You.


----------



## Viking27

Looks great!


----------



## chiparcher

Has anyone found an off the shelf grill cover that fits the 3’ x 3’ target well? Or made one cheaply/easily?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

chiparcher said:


> Has anyone found an off the shelf grill cover that fits the 3’ x 3’ target well? Or made one cheaply/easily?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't found a grill cover for less than $25 that would fit. Keeping the sun off the target is the goal. One can cut an old blanket, tarp, even an old sheet to drape over the target when not in use will prolong the life of the target. It is amazing how much damage the sun can do to a target in a very short time.:secret:


----------



## Dkrad1935

Would mulch work in the big target (48x48) to stop compound arrows ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Dkrad I have never tried mulch. Before building a 4' target, you might want to consider shooting a bag of mulch. If that doesn't work, 
then try shooting it long ways.:secret:


----------



## Dkrad1935

I ordered the skins. But trying to collect shrink wrap has not been real fruitful. Will try different Walmart tomorrow. But May try mulch out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tack622

great project. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lionhardt64

Very cool.


----------



## thirdhandman

Dkrad1935 said:


> I ordered the skins. But trying to collect shrink wrap has not been real fruitful. Will try different Walmart tomorrow. But May try mulch out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried mulch but would think it would need to be packed tight. Let us know how well it works if you try it.:secret:


----------



## ShannonT

Fantastic idea and great description


----------



## KenHo

This is a GREAT idea - read about it last week, then today sawed up a couple planks and made one. Just a small one for indoor shooting. 18"X24"X6" deep. old clothes packed really tight do a good job of stopping arrows from my 30 lb bow. As I can increase weight a tad might have to make a 10" version. When packing the clothes does the thicker (10" or 12" deep) bulge the plastic as much as the 6" deep? 

Right now I've got a cardboard over sides holding old clothes, but as the cardboard goes bad I'll be ordering skins. 

Thank you for the DIY ideas.


----------



## thirdhandman

Haven't tried the 6" deep but if using our skins and stapled properly, bulging shouldn't be a problem at all.:wink:


----------



## thirdhandman

Dkrad1935 said:


> I ordered the skins. But trying to collect shrink wrap has not been real fruitful. Will try different Walmart tomorrow. But May try mulch out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you do try mulch, please let us know how well it works. It just might be a great filler.:dontknow:


----------



## Rickskaw

Would want to make sure to keep dry or might start to rot.


----------



## Jdrake8834

Nice. Looks like a nice product


----------



## thirdhandman

Rickskaw said:


> Would want to make sure to keep dry or might start to rot.


Yup: I just replaced the skins on a ten-year-old target that was wet. From the outside you really couldn't tell it was wet, mostly towards the bottom. I just removed the clothes, laid them out in the yard for an hour and restuffed them. Hope to get another ten years from this one.


----------



## sbb1959

Great idea!


----------



## wilkesbuckeye

thirdhandman said:


> Forgot to give the name of individual helping build the targets, Papa Smirf is Larry Waters, also known as Q Tip. It took us a little over 3 hours to build 3 targets. Today we are going to set post and build huts for all three.


Looks good


----------



## Bwade97

Great idea


----------



## thirdhandman

Unless you plan on bringing into the home a 100 pound target, don't worry about them getting wet. Mildew or mold will not hurt the performance. Just make sure to keep the sun off the target when not in use. Sun will dry rot the skins.


----------



## Ramey

Saving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

KenHo said:


> This is a GREAT idea - read about it last week, then today sawed up a couple planks and made one. Just a small one for indoor shooting. 18"X24"X6" deep. old clothes packed really tight do a good job of stopping arrows from my 30 lb bow. As I can increase weight a tad might have to make a 10" version. When packing the clothes does the thicker (10" or 12" deep) bulge the plastic as much as the 6" deep?
> 
> Right now I've got a cardboard over sides holding old clothes, but as the cardboard goes bad I'll be ordering skins.
> 
> Thank you for the DIY ideas.


Since you are shooting smaller targets, you might buy a set of 4'x4' skins for $35. Cut each skin into 4 pieces 2'x2'. Now you can build 4 targets for $35 cost of skins.


----------



## thirdhandman

Dkrad1935 said:


> I ordered the skins. But trying to collect shrink wrap has not been real fruitful. Will try different Walmart tomorrow. But May try mulch out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure who came up with the idea of mulch being good to stop arrows. I hear about people suggesting it but never heard any good results.


----------

